# The RAGE Megathread



## RoutedScripter (Aug 9, 2011)

id Studio Status:Released - More info below!
New Add-On: The Scorchers 
Rage Config Maker
Everything else you can easily find via official forums.


Developer: id Software
Internal Publisher: Bethesda Softworks (theoretically it's a self-published title)

(Skyrim and Fallout is made by a different development team totally separate and independent from ID Software)
(_Bethesda Softworks_ [publishing duties] is not the same as _Bethesda Game Studio_[development team])
(id Software is a subsidary of a private holding company _Zenimax Media_, that's why ID's games use "Bethesda", their internal publisher, previously Rage was planned to be published by EAPartners, Crytek and Valve still use it, but they can walk away at any time, the days when publishers had so much word over everything is over!)


*Steamworks is used for Authentication, then you can play offline.*

*
Platforms: ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

MAC: - Unknown time after main release
Windows PC and Steam: Can be delayed a few days if necessary.
X360: October 4 2011 - October 7 EU
PS3: October 4 2011 - October 7 EU
Linux: "not anywhere soon but not off the table" + "the lowest priority on the totem pole" (read below for what you can do) 

Platform NOTES:

-- If you do not have much empty space on your console's hard drive then you may consider the PC version - not just because it's the best version but because of convenience - you'll save money not buying the absurdly overpriced microsoft-signed HDDs.

-- Linux was planned but then put on a condition "'_It isn't out of the question, but I don't think we will be able to justify the work. If there are many of Linux users playing Quake Live when we are done with Rage, that would certainly influence our decision.'_"

-- x64 bit PC version of RAGE is not shipping! Post-release (according to carmack at QC-Q&A) - I HAVE CONTACTED BETHESDA ABOUT THIS - SOUNDS ABSURD - only on steam ?!?!?


*
MEDIA: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Multiple Interviews on youtube (search for "Rage behind scenes" "rage trailer" "quake con rage" "rage carmack")

Use this thread for more media: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149776

Screenshot area is at the bottom.


Some "newbie" notes:

ID Software has reputation of releasing top quality products. ID Software is the most influential software developer. All those call of duties run ID Software technology.

The game is NOT an RPG - it may only have certain disconnected RPG elements.

It's not like Fallout and Not like Borderlands and Not like Bioshock and Not like Skyrim.

The game started development in 2004. The IDTech5 engine was in development alongsize. The game's art was dumped at one point because it was first meant to be a "minigame", but they choosed to dump and make better stuff, this was due to a technical reason of how megatextures work *** (don't know exactly - should go watch old interviews again)


*SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS: -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Minimum:
OS: Win XP SP3, Vista, Win 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo or Equivalent AMD
Memory: 2GB
Hard Disk Space: 25GB
Video Card: GeForce 8800, Radeon HD 4200

Recommended:
OS: Win XP SP3, Vista, Win 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad or Equivalent AMD
Memory: 4GB
Hard Disk Space: 25GB
Video Card: GeForce 9800 GTX, Radeon HD 5550


Space Requirement on other platforms:
PC x32: 25 GB + ??? GB for future super-quality-texture packs and levels.
PC x64: 25 GB + ?modding tools? (this version is not shipping - details unknown yet)
X360: 22 GB  (3 DVDs)
PS3: ~25 GB  (FULL BLURAY)
MAC : Unknown


Installation Notes:

*>>> Consoles do NOT require installation <<< *

- The game does not have to be installed - installation only improves texture-load performance which will look better if you care about blurry textures for a bit of second while intense action is going on.

- PS3 Allows a_ Partial install_ - How much of space that _Partial install_ takes is yet unknown. PS3 will not allow _FULL Install_. _Partial Install _size is currently still in negotations how much will it be.

-OBSOLETE:  X360 Allows full install only.  *** UPDATED ***

- Carmack's random mention of PS3 install size: "...20 something gigs..." So we don't know for sure.



**** BREAKING NEWS:* X360 will not be required to install all 3 DVDs ... Twitter: _"we just recently found out that you can install one disk at a time on the 360, you don't need to install all three."_

*X360 DISK SWAPPING:*
First Wasteland: Disc 1
Second Wasteland: Disc 2
Multiplayer: Disc 3

You can install Disc1 --- when done -- delete Disc1 and install Disc2 - ...etc 
UPD: Practically you only need 7-8 GB of FREE SPACE on X360 to OPTIMALLY play RAGE.

*
GAMEPLAY & FEATURES: ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
(things what we know from interviews and reviews)

- Extensive CO-OP features on consoles - ONLY ONLINE FOR PC.
- Vehicluar-combat style multiplayer
- Split-Screen multiplayer feature on consoles.  *** AND PC ?  **** ... doubtful
- X360 Controller support for PC.
- A super-hard "Nightmare" difficulty mode for SP.
- +20 Hours of gameplay if you do it 100%
- "_The shotgun may well be the best shotgun since F.E.A.R._"
- You can pick up and carry all weapons at once! - (somebody said "_it's not 1996 anymore_" ....  say what)
- Enemies react based on where you shoot them - very impressive animation
- You can craft items 
- Enemy AI is has a lot of detailed "touches" - great inteligence
- You can pick up ammo and items from dead enemies
- There are lots of side missions in SP
- The game contains some form of economy(buying ammo and guns)
- Sniper-rifle confirmed
- Vehicle hadling is great
- Jet Packs ?
- Sewers around the game are CLOSED if you buy used(2nd hand market) RAGE. (not big of an issue at all)

*** The new _Water Service_ gameplay that shows split-screen , a text called "_press E_" can be seen - this indicates it's a PC version video - i call this a maybe - it can be locked off in the final PC version , likely a console-command either locked or removed but why would they do that (i bet there will be a surprise reveal video playing with keyboard and an 360 controller on one PC) - the point is it will probably be there and not totally removed so with a little bit of thinkering it could be enabled.

**** Due to the new update about COOP status on PC - split screen looks doubtful. (but still hackable via dev-con or dev mode would be great)

*
TECHNICAL: --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


- "Acceptable Sacrifice": No dedicated servers - * *>>> UPDATED <<<*(@ Carmack's Notes)
- Flash GUI stuff was converted to C++ for extraordinary great performance of in game's menus. (many games have that feel of unresponsiveness of buttons)
- In-game developer-console for PC
- Console controller response(lag) has been greatly optimized compared to other games.
- The game is incredibly "bug-fixed" - code warnings were treated as errors. - **
- 60 Frames per second on all consoles.
- Native 1080p resolution on all consoles.
- The game can be played in OPENGL mode on PC.**
- Shipping with CUDA support for nvidia stuff on PC (not a major implementation "only a small modular part")
- PS3 may look better because of extra space for textures  (bluray)
- X360 may perform better with texture loading because it can be fully installed on HDD


Technical notes:


* Carmack said it was primarly a singleplayer title - and is not needed for this kind of mp
* Also added that they had a lot of work with IDTech5 alone.
* (UPD) Great news about this below in _Carmack's Notes Section_.
**Great code analyzation and optimization ... probably the most reliable game in history.
*** We have no information if OPENGL option would be available on windows PC. (used for MAC)


*
MODDING: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


- Extensive Mod/Editor Studio ("id studio", singleplayer levels are not locked)
- MODDING TOOLS ONLY AVAILABLE ON x64 BIT OPERATING SYSTEM ! *(more info in tim willits notes below)
- DOOM 3 Source code will be released a few months after RAGE ships.

UPDATE X64: 
-When you buy rage it's only X32 on disk
-You need to register steam and download x64 exe/dll via steam
-Then you can download mod SDK via steam

*OPTIONAL POST-RELEASE DOWNLOADS: ---------------------------------------------------------------*
>>> _Sewer mission DLC_ was removed because it's an online pass thing (2nd hand market) <<<

- (Carmack Keynote Prediction, read: maybe) Super Quality Texture Pack (PC only)
- (Carmack Keynote Prediction, read: maybe) Super Quality "2GB" Level (PC only)

***Carmack promises PC "multi-GPU" and "multi-monitor" support in future ... patches. (this was a very subtle mention but still - it is)

UPDATE 1: Carmack denies Super High Quality Tex Pack  (i find this very suspicious - how he didn't knew that before ???)

*Carmack's Notes: -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



> -Here is the Carmack's Chart of how the texture-streaming will be performing from best to worst:_For Rage data streaming,
> PC HD full install > 360 HD full install > PS3 partial install > 360 HD cache > 360 DVD
> _



- Carmacks note in an unrelated discussion: "because on the PC it's a steam release" - that doesn't really mean anything, steamworks or not we have no idea, retail version might be delayed to release PC version on the same date as steam - PC version can be delayed a few days if Carmack chooses so. Nobody at bethesda is talking about that. Carmack was talking about "working on PC version longer" - i do not know why Steam is the problem it's making PC version delayed, we don't really have idea - maybe because they need to integrate steam really good making sure it doesn't cause problems ? all speculation at this point.

BREAKING NEWS: At Carmack's QuakeCon Q&A that was uploaded to youtube just a day ago reveals possibility of DEDICATED SERVERS and "MORE DLC" support if the PC version's multiplayer  proves to be popular.
Carmack says:


> "it was not the core focus of the game, it's fun stuff, but we were beating ourselfs just to get everything done on the singleplayer side of things on this, it's not out of the question that we can make one in future on the PC, if it turns out there's a large PC community playing RAGE's multiplayer, we'd be thrilled to see that and support with DLC and Dedicated Servers are not out of the table, but that's not what the shipping project is."



Note: Carmack also said they are "under marching orders to make dedis for future games" (doom4)

(Buying the PC version was already the way to go because it offers reasons versus other PC games.  This is shaping to be a MUST HAVE! )


*Tim Willits' Notes: ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



> The biggest problem with first person shooters now, is that people are facing modern warfare fatigue, you had a few titles that have been hugely successful, that have a certain formula, and everyone else said _"if we do this formula and bake it just like this, we'll be successful"_, players are smart, fans know, just because they liked one game that worked like that, doesn't mean they'll like every game that works like that. So with RAGE, it doesn't follow any formula, heck it doesn't follow even what we done in the past, it's different than your _"i got two guns and im gonna remove full of ... russians"_ you know, what am i gonna do.





> Because you can create and edit Megatextures with the id Studio and this process takes up a “shitload of RAM” we limited the Studio to 64 Bit.




*Comparisson Section: ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I have to admit that i have never, seen, played, tried, watched ... anything from Borderlands. 

Until Now.

People are comparring this:
youtube=watch?v=EpO2CCxH_D4

with this:
youtube=watch?v=Hm1FOnSbHXA

What on earth are people ... thinking ? 

Admittingly it's a suspiciously similar style when you see the wasteland, but come on, it's only the wasteleand. That's just people's subliminal opinion because the wasteland-ish appearance is what stucks in everyone's head.

There's difference in genre ... a lot of difference.


*Add-Ons--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

The Scorchers:

New Weapons
New Allies
Extended Play (keep exploring after ending)
Ultra-Nightmare difficulty mode
Combat Scenario Selection
Six new environments
New season of Mutant Bash TV

I think there's also another patch before you can donwload DLC. Dev-Console enabled again.



*Carmack's QuakeCon2011 Keynote: --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Main Only: QuakeCon 2011 - John Carmack Keynote - YouTube

Q&A Only: QuakeCon 2011 - John Carmack Keynote Q&A - YouTube


*Keynote Video Timeline (Not QA)*:

"Research Engine Like things" - 35 min
INTEL graphics 30 fps - 27 min
192 GB RAM SERVER: around 43 min
PC "Future releases for potential high quality packs" 25:16
PC SUPER QUALITY "2GB" LEVEL DLC ***: 47:22
PC SUPER QUALITY TEXTURE PACK DOWNLOADABLE: 51:40
PC DEV-CONSOLE #2: 50:40
PC DEV-CONSOLE #1: 14:30
SCRIPT-Interpreter bad performance: 1:07:30
GRUMPY OLD MAN: 1:17:46
RAGE EDITOR AND MODDING TOOLS: 1:23:10
DOOM 3 SOURCE CODE: 1:23:50
DOOM 4 SUPER-SCRIPT LANGUAGE: 1:08:50
LEGAL XMAS: 1:25:05


*Carmack's QuakeCon2012 Keynote: --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=42313606




*
Screenshot Section: -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Spoiler









*
New Dev-Console Feature: Preview pane on the left --- AWE*******SOME*








































































































































































*id Studio Status: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Released*
As of  8 February 2013, it's 1 year, 9 months, 4 days or 646 Days since 5 May 2011 when Tim Willits announced that mod tools will be coming.






Download from Steam - Tools; and check those docs, now let's see if the magic number 646 has any meaning in the tools or game, hah.

http://www.bethblog.com/2013/02/08/rage-tool-kit-available-today-on-steam/


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Updating this thread as necessary


----------



## alexsubri (Aug 9, 2011)

1st and cool


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 9, 2011)

No games on PS3 or Xbox run Natively, in 1080p.  They may run, upscaled..but not natively.  Scatch that, a few do, mostly sports games.


----------



## devguy (Aug 9, 2011)

Where is it listed that Rage is confirmed for the Mac?  Tom's Hardware says otherwise.  I'm sure a Linux port would be confirmed if a Mac port was also confirmed.

And what's up with no Eyefinity support at launch?  Does that mean they'll add it later, or what?  The no dedicated servers thing seems to be a highly contagious disease infected on the PC developers by Infinity Ward, so I'm not too surprised to see those missing.  At least this is a primarily single player game anyway.



> The game can be played in OPENGL mode on PC.*



I thought Rage was OpenGL only for computer, so that would make your statement 'has to' instead of 'can'.


----------



## qubit (Aug 9, 2011)

I've preordered it from Amazon. Thread subbed.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 9, 2011)

An update will come shortly

- hint: there is some good news comming 




bpgt64 said:


> No games on PS3 or Xbox run Natively, in 1080p.  They may run, upscaled..but not natively.  Scatch that, a few do, mostly sports games.



So ... ? Rage does apparently  - no specifics were given by ID Software yet.



devguy said:


> Where is it listed that Rage is confirmed for the Mac?  Tom's Hardware says otherwise.  I'm sure a Linux port would be confirmed if a Mac port was also confirmed.
> 
> And what's up with no Eyefinity support at launch?  Does that mean they'll add it later, or what?  The no dedicated servers thing seems to be a highly contagious disease infected on the PC developers by Infinity Ward, so I'm not too surprised to see those missing.  At least this is a primarily single player game anyway.
> 
> I thought Rage was OpenGL only for computer, so that would make your statement 'has to' instead of 'can'.



OPENGL support is there - it's used for the MAC version and probably ID would allow us to use it in the Windows PC version.

They can probably add Eyefinity support later - it depends on popularity of the PC version, if fans are going to want it, they're going to make it.

As far as linux goes - i added more info to the new update which will be shortly. Linux has not been an officially supported platform since quake 3 - Linux is the last on their list - MAC may be released a few months after - during quake con Carmack did not have final info - it's still in negotations.

Linux users can influence Carmack by playing a lot of QUAKELIVE on linux (they detect on what system you play - it must be linux) - this would make them decide to make RAGE into linux version faster.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Rage.  id Software is always top notch.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 9, 2011)

Updated

Great news from Carmack Keynote QA.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 10, 2011)

You better have some space available on your hard drive, the uncompressed files take one tera! Ouch!  http://www.shacknews.com/article/53976/rage-will-look-worse-on


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 10, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I have to admit that i have never, seen, played, tried, watched ... anything from Borderlands.
> 
> Until Now.
> 
> ...



it is a similar graphical method, combined with a similar setting. honestly, I loved borderlands and I sincerely wish there were more games like it (besides borderlands 2). and the way id describe it, they make it sound like it is set to accomplish similar things.




claylomax said:


> You better have some space available on your hard drive, the uncompressed files take one tera! Ouch!  http://www.shacknews.com/article/53976/rage-will-look-worse-on



false. outright false.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 10, 2011)

claylomax said:


> You better have some space available on your hard drive, the uncompressed files take one tera! Ouch!  http://www.shacknews.com/article/53976/rage-will-look-worse-on



... pssst.... that's the internal source art 

 .... i don't know ... maybe 5% of PC people could have played RAGE with that ... and none on consoles lulz 

man that's the 3 year old article - stuff changed a lot - X360 has 3 DVDs now , not two. But still PS3 will be somewhat better because of 3 more GIGs of space on bluray compared to x360 version.


I think it's most probably.
SOURCE: 1 TERA  (1000 GIGS)
COMPILED: +100 GIGS
COMPRESSED: 22-25 GIGS




Black Haru said:


> it is a similar graphical method, combined with a similar setting. honestly, I loved borderlands and I sincerely wish there were more games like it (besides borderlands 2). and the way id describe it, they make it sound like it is set to accomplish similar things.



That's because i don't play RPGs ... just not such a type of guy.


I can tell you that the engine and graphical methods are light years apart.

With "style" i only mean the result color and theme style - has nothing to do engine technology.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 10, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> That's because i don't play RPGs ... just not such a type of guy.
> 
> 
> .



I don't do RPGs either; that didn't stop me from putting 300 hours into borderlands.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 10, 2011)

Somebody tell me how do i embedd youtube video tried many codes - forgot.

There was an embeed in RAGE MEDIA(linked above) thread which i wanted to look for example ... but got weirdly deleted without warning.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 10, 2011)

claylomax said:


> You better have some space available on your hard drive, the uncompressed files take one tera! Ouch!  http://www.shacknews.com/article/53976/rage-will-look-worse-on



it's actually very impressive to see someone take full advantage of the ps3's blu-ray support.


interestingly if this hits a trend I'm going to have to finally break down and get a blu-ray drive for my pc. 

at any rate, I've got well over a terrabyte free and 480 sli, gimme uncompressed!


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 10, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> it's actually very impressive to see someone take full advantage of the ps3's blu-ray support.
> 
> 
> interestingly if this hits a trend I'm going to have to finally break down and get a blu-ray drive for my pc.
> ...



nah,  that strikes me as poor coding. even the most expansive games are under 20gigs. 

like I said, that article is utter BS.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 11, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> it's actually very impressive to see someone take full advantage of the ps3's blu-ray support.
> 
> 
> interestingly if this hits a trend I'm going to have to finally break down and get a blu-ray drive for my pc.
> ...



Carmack said they will release high quality packs for the PC - that will possibly be another 20 GB ... let me guess.

At first they actually wanted to fill bluray fully on both sides... 50 GB.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 11, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> nah,  that strikes me as poor coding. even the most expansive games are under 20gigs.
> 
> like I said, that article is utter BS.



umm I have 8 games in my library well over that amount, none are poorly coded.

you're in the past, textures are big, polygon counts are up. Buy more storage or buy less games, the choice is yours. (or just do indie and old school games)




RuskiSnajper said:


> Carmack said they will release high quality packs for the PC - that will possibly be another 20 GB ... let me guess.
> 
> At first they actually wanted to fill bluray fully on both sides... 50 GB.



I'd love to see what the id5 engine could do with 50GB in texture. This would be especially true if they could do a quake remake with the same engine and same amount fo texture packs.


----------



## happita (Aug 11, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'd love to see what the id5 engine could do with 50GB in texture. This would be especially true if they could do a quake remake with the same engine and same amount fo texture packs.



That would be.....*Quake 3 Arena voice*....GODLIKE!!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 11, 2011)

So it's a DirectX title with the option to let you run it in OpenGL?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2011)

*Carmack - "Better than I would have imagined it to be"*

Kickass new Rage Trailer here with some John Goodman goodness!


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2011)

Game looks good, even if it has to do with Bethsoft. And I hope we can turn off the gore.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

_Really_ looking forward to Rage. Can't soddin' wait!



Frick said:


> Game looks good, even if it has to do with Bethsoft. And I hope we can turn off the gore.



Why would you want to disable the gore, are you squeamish?


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why would you want to disable the gore, are you squeamish?



Not really, I often find it distracting and annoying.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2011)

Dammit! I was under the impression that it had mostly to do with cars.  The only showed one little car bit in there.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Aug 12, 2011)

Frick said:


> Not really, I often find it distracting and annoying.



I love you.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> I love you.



Hmm..

Buy the Sims.

(kidding...)


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

Frick said:


> Not really, I often find it distracting and annoying.



I see it like water; if it's done right then I'd leave it on. But if it just looks like shiny foam then yea I'd turn it off (or lower the effects in the case of water)


----------



## Nozoned (Aug 12, 2011)

I wonder why games and animated tv/movies use big name actors. Surely they could get a voice guy that sounds just as good or better for a lot cheaper.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nozoned said:


> I wonder why games and animated tv/movies use big name actors. Surely they could get a voice guy that sounds just as good or better for a lot cheaper.



People like realizing who a voice is. Example: I laughed when I found out Neil Patrick Harris was the voice of Steve in Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Nozoned said:


> I wonder why games and animated tv/movies use big name actors. Surely they could get a voice guy that sounds just as good or better for a lot cheaper.



Quality control.

They use big name actors for recognition of the voice, as well as experience.  In the case of Bethesda, it's generally to cover up dialog that is absolutely bland (name recognition generally overrides crappy dialog).

I posit this question: If the king in Oblivion wasn't Patrick Stewart would you remember him?  If Mario didn't have that thick stereotypical italian (pronounced eye-tal-yun) would it seem odd?

The second that you find an awesome voice actor you generally find a good actor.  Good actors have developed skills by playing parts.  Playing parts is a career.  Thus, you generally only find truly awesome voice actors that are also big name voice actors.


While you may not agree with the logic, it's how dev teams spin the situation.  Right or wrong, it helps to sell the gaming experience.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2011)

Nozoned said:


> I wonder why games and animated tv/movies use big name actors. Surely they could get a voice guy that sounds just as good or better for a lot cheaper.



It's the same reason Dodge uses Sam Elliott. These are voices people know and grew up watching on TV. Who else to play a better father figure than John Goodman? hehehe He's like the good father you don't want to piss off. 

I think it's kick ass they are using great voice actors to play these roles. Just think Al Pacino playing in Mafia 3.


----------



## Nozoned (Aug 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> People like realizing who a voice is. Example: I laughed when I found out Neil Patrick Harris was the voice of Steve in Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.





lilhasselhoffer said:


> Quality control.
> 
> They use big name actors for recognition of the voice, as well as experience.  In the case of Bethesda, it's generally to cover up dialog that is absolutely bland (name recognition generally overrides crappy dialog).
> 
> ...





Mindweaver said:


> It's the same reason Dodge uses Sam Elliott. These are voices people know and grew up watching on TV. Who else to play a better father figure than John Goodman? hehehe He's like the good father you don't want to piss off.
> 
> I think it's kick ass they are using great voice actors to play these roles. Just think Al Pacino playing in Mafia 3.




Makes sense.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 12, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Quality control.
> 
> They use big name actors for recognition of the voice, as well as experience.  In the case of Bethesda, it's generally to cover up dialog that is absolutely bland (name recognition generally overrides crappy dialog).
> 
> ...



I played Oblivion over ten times and never knew the king was Patrick Stewart. 

No joke, this amazes me.

Then again, I'm not really good at naming or remembering actors or actresses.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 12, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> umm I have 8 games in my library well over that amount, none are poorly coded.
> 
> you're in the past, textures are big, polygon counts are up. Buy more storage or buy less games, the choice is yours. (or just do indie and old school games)
> 
> ...



Doom4 is set to be another graphical milestone. Since by then IDTech5 will be fully developed. RAGE is not using IDTech5 with all it's planned capabilities. IDTech5 is being constantly upgraded and that's what's hardest thinks Carmack - because if he makes a change 100 developers are going have to re-calibrate their process and that's the pain if an engine changes messes up a lot of work or makes work inefficient for some time - they're battling with making a high performance experience while still having effective development ... they set RAGE to be fully 60 FPS game.

DOOM4 will be 30 FPS on consoles in singleplayer and 60FPS in Multiplayer - PCs will have no such problem.

The point is with DOOM4 - there will be 3 times as much graphical detail + engine upgrades over RAGE will be fully implemented


Carmack will experiment different electronic toys for RAGE - These patch extensions will bring - Eyefinity support, some kind of ATI Radeon specific support for _ memory something_(forgot),  including Kinect hack - "perfect anti-aliasing" code and "perfect motion blur" code.  Completely unsupported stuff that PC people could play with. Remember the old "geo quake" ... that was carmacks technology demo.


If super-quality texture packs are very pupular on the PC - this could influence they'll make even better job for PC with DOOM4.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2011)

threads merged


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 12, 2011)

btarunr said:


> So it's a DirectX title with the option to let you run it in OpenGL?



Looks likey 

Because it's not the MAC version that has some specific


The whole IDTech5 has openGL support.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 12, 2011)

Frick said:


> Game looks good, even if it has to do with Bethsoft. And I hope we can turn off the gore.



It has notihng to do with Bethesda Game Studios 

Bethesda Softworks is a publishing label of Zenimax - id Software was a dedicated developer so they're ofcourse using an established internal publisher which makes sense no ?

Previous Rage publisher was EA Partners.

As far as Rage is concerned - fallout makers have nothing to do with it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

I swear that Rage is an OpenGL game...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I swear that Rage is an OpenGL game...



the way they're talking of being able to paint at the pixel level that would make sense. though it's been quite a while since I've seen a true opengl game.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 13, 2011)

Posting latest updates here so they're noticable.



Update 1: Dedicated Servers on PC are "not ouf of the table" and they will do them if PC community really needs it (turns out it's popular)


Update 2: X360 does not require all 3DVDs to be installed anymore - look OP for details.


Update 3: Rage PC requires Steamworks activation(retail too). You can play offline after that.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 13, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Posting latest updates here so they're noticable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most of us will buy off steam anyway.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 13, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> PC: Unknown
> X360: 22 GB
> PS3: ~25 GB
> MAC : *Unknown*
> ]


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 15, 2011)

Well

MAC port is more likely to happen soon after release


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 15, 2011)

> ***Carmack promises PC "multi-GPU" and "multi-monitor" support in future ... patches. (this was a very subtle mention but still - it is)


Good thing I went the single GPU way ^^


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not a Carmack fan but I must admit this game looks pretty damn tasty. I might actually have to support him...again. We'll see though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm not a Carmack fan but I must admit this game looks pretty damn tasty. I might actually have to support him...again. We'll see though.



How can YOU NOT be a Carmack fan?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I loved Doom and Doom II. I heard him speak once years ago and he came off as an arrogant ass and ever since then I just haven't liked '_him_'.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Well I loved Doom and Doom II. I heard him speak once years ago and he came off as an arrogant ass and ever since then I just haven't liked '_him_'.



I got ya. Problem is he can be an arrogant ass. The dude is a rocket scientist. REALLY. The fucker is a real life rocket scientist that dabbles in games. If anyone has a right to be a lil' arrogant its him.

Heres his company that works with NASA.

http://www.armadilloaerospace.com/n.x/Armadillo/Home


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2011)

I would be arrogant too, if i had to coexist with inferior human beings! 



> "Story in a game is like a story in a porn movie. It's expected to be there, but it's not that important."--John Carmack


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 15, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Good thing I went the single GPU way ^^



That doesn't mean the game won't work on multi gpus, that was meant as an additional optimization thing that they game would actually detect it and use it wisely.

He also mentioned supporting something i forgot .. it was something that only Radeon cards have and it was something about memory and i think im have to check that out again ... but it was some kind of speciality just like CUDA on nvidia.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> That doesn't mean the game won't work on multi gpus, that was meant as an additional optimization thing that they game would actually detect it and use it wisely.
> 
> He also mentioned supporting something i forgot .. it was something that only Radeon cards have and it was something about memory and i think im have to check that out again ... but it was some kind of speciality just like CUDA on nvidia.



OpenCL?


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 15, 2011)

This game must last 20 hours, not including quests !


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 17, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> OpenCL?



Yeah he mentioned that a lot
but not about radeons, it was 
smtg about memory, not computing imo, will check next week.,


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 26, 2011)

New gameplay video:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxaaNosNa_Q


----------



## clayman (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any information why RAGE bound to order via Steam in Russia region?
Can you contact with Bethesda like x64 bit PC version of RAGE? =)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 5, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> New gameplay video:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxaaNosNa_Q



I'm really struggling to see how this game is not exactly like Fallout3, just not fallout 3.


----------



## qubit (Sep 5, 2011)

clayman said:


> Does anyone have any information why RAGE bound to order via Steam in Russia region?
> Can you contact with Bethesda like x64 bit PC version of RAGE? =)



Sorry dude, could you please rephrase that? I can see that English isn't your first language, so your message came out a bit confused and I have no idea what you just asked.

Welcome to TPU.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2011)

I pre-ordered Rage on Friday night.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 5, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> This game must last 20 hours, not including quests !



The game is 20+ hours for the main quest. Including side quest it is sure to be at least 3 times that length.



clayman said:


> Does anyone have any information why RAGE bound to order via Steam in Russia region?
> Can you contact with Bethesda like x64 bit PC version of RAGE? =)



RAGE uses Valves Steamworks for authentication. So basically it is a Steam game like Portal 2 if you will. While you can buy the game however you want, Steam will be required to install and verify your game is not pirated.


----------



## clayman (Sep 5, 2011)

qubit said:


> Sorry dude, could you please rephrase that? I can see that English isn't your first language, so your message came out a bit confused and I have no idea what you just asked.
> 
> Welcome to TPU.



Does anyone have any information why RAGE can't be ordered via Steam in Russia region?
Can you contact with Bethesda or give me their contacts?
From 1st post:


> x64 bit PC version of RAGE is not shipping! Post-release (according to carmack at QC-Q&A) - I HAVE CONTACTED BETHESDA ABOUT THIS - SOUNDS ABSURD - only on steam ?!?!?



I have no idea what I asked before, too.


----------



## clayman (Sep 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The game is 20+ hours for the main quest. Including side quest it is sure to be at least 3 times that length.
> 
> 
> 
> RAGE uses Valves Steamworks for authentication. So basically it is a Steam game like Portal 2 if you will. While you can buy the game however you want, Steam will be required to install and verify your game is not pirated.



Steam doesn't allow to go RAGE page, it says


```
An error was encountered while processing your request:
This item is currently unavailable in your region
```

I can't order the game through steam.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 5, 2011)

That sucks. I guess you will have to wait for the Pre-Order to be available there or buy the game from somewhere else.


----------



## clayman (Sep 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That sucks. I guess you will have to wait for the Pre-Order to be available there or buy the game from somewhere else.



1C is publishing this game in our region (retail which will activated in Steam), but I want region free version with Anarchy Edition DLC and English localization.


----------



## RevengE (Sep 5, 2011)

Very Exicited for this. Upgrading the PC just for this game.


----------



## clayman (Sep 7, 2011)

System requirements


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 7, 2011)

clayman said:


> 1C is publishing this game in our region (retail which will activated in Steam), but I want region free version with Anarchy Edition DLC and English localization.



Then get a friend in the US to buy it for you on Steam and gift it to you. People do that all the time to get around bad currency conversions, stupid laws in Australia, and "they don't sell it in my country." That would be your best bet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

FUCK 25 gigs! Im gonna have to get a bigger SSD.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 7, 2011)

clayman said:


> Does anyone have any information why RAGE can't be ordered via Steam in Russia region?
> Can you contact with Bethesda or give me their contacts?
> 
> From 1st post:
> ...




They have not answered yet.
Они еще не ответили.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2011)

Work is blocking all gaming related sites.  Could someone copypasta the system requirements?


----------



## qubit (Sep 7, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Work is blocking all gaming related sites.  Could someone copypasta the system requirements?



Sure: 



> With under a month until launch, we’ve revealed the minimum and recommended system requirements for RAGE.
> 
> Minimum:
> 
> ...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 7, 2011)

System requirement: The OP thread has just been updated


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2011)

Those system requirements cant be entirely correct, especially the video card requirement. 

-How is the GeForce 8800 an equivalent GPU to the Radeon HD 4200, which is an outdated IGP?!?

-How is the ATI Radeon HD 5550 and equivalent GPU to the GeForce 9800 GTX, when it is over 150% faster?!?

-How come the difference between Nvidia's minimal GPU and recommended GPU so dismal and pretty much irrelevant?!? The GeForce 9800 GTX is a lightly overclocked GeForce 8800 GT.

I guess PR forgot to run these system requirements by Carmack. Mind you, Carmack said by the time the game ships, Rage will run @ 30FPS on the Sandy Bridge IGP.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe it's optimised for ATi AMD hardware.

I can only hope.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Maybe it's optimised for ATi AMD hardware.
> 
> I can only hope.



It will be Open GL.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It will be Open GL.



I know.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FUCK 25 gigs! Im gonna have to get a bigger SSD.



Uninstall *insert 2 games here* to make room.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 7, 2011)

What's the deal with the multiplayer here? I was just about to pull the trigger on pre order, but 4-6 player vehicle based combat? From iD? Really??? 

Is it worth it  Surely it must be more then 6 player multi / 2 co-op, for a start...


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Uninstall Modern Warfare 2 and Black Ops to make room.



That would have made him foam at the mouth.


----------



## clayman (Sep 8, 2011)

> Linux users: Just make sure you play alot of QUAKELIVE in the weeks around Rage's release. - to be or not to be for the linux version of rage


Give the source of this information, please.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 8, 2011)

I really hope RAGE does well, it seems to be such an awesome game combining the classic corridor gory id style with open environments rpg elements and racing games and idtech 5 an engine built from scratch. that megatexture tech is unbelievable.


----------



## clayman (Sep 8, 2011)

RAGE Gameplay Trailer - Wasteland Legends: Water Service (Cooperative)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 8, 2011)

Millennium said:


> What's the deal with the multiplayer here? I was just about to pull the trigger on pre order, but 4-6 player vehicle based combat? From iD? Really???
> 
> Is it worth it  Surely it must be more then 6 player multi / 2 co-op, for a start...



First lines of code when starting Rage: 

```
#include_20yrs_of_gaming_history

namespace developer

 if ("idsoftware" = true)

  if("quake" == "rage")
   
  return 0;

  else() 

  return 0;
```


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFQt5xd7puk&feature=channel_video_title

New gameplay video


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 8, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFQt5xd7puk&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> New gameplay video



Clayman beat you to it. See the post above your first one and edit is your friend btw.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Clayman beat you to it. See the post above your first one and edit is your friend btw.



yeah


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 14, 2011)

new info updated:

disk swapping
coop (+ splitscreen)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> new info updated:
> 
> disk swapping
> coop (+ splitscreen)



Most people here don't do disks any more and the co-op info. is already posted in this thread on this page. Has been there for about a week.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Most people here don't do disks any more and the co-op info. is already posted in this thread on this page. Has been there for about a week.



what are you talking about ?

i updated the main thread post moments ago it couldn't be there before, that's one thing.
the other thing is xbox 360 DVD swapping which is required to play this game fully. No idea if it won't be required when installled.


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Most people here don't do disks any more



It's for the Xbox 360 so there is no choice.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's for the Xbox 360 so there is no choice.



i think it will be still required if installed - possibly for validation and init - but the textures and most of data will be obviously fetched off the HDD.

btw the info is in the system requirements section


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> what are you talking about ?
> 
> i updated the main thread post moments ago it couldn't be there before, that's one thing.
> the other thing is xbox 360 DVD swapping which is required to play this game fully. No idea if it won't be required when installled.



I thought you were just telling use the game has co-op, not that you added this detail to the front page.

And I will not be playing this console, so no disc....sorry I mean discs for me. Good to know though. Also just wasn't clear your post was about updating the front page.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 15, 2011)

I see they've started the ad campaign for RAGE now. just saw an ad on Comedy Central for it.

My 8800GT should do well enough but looks like I may need to upgrade later (open GL or not I think my 8800GT should do fine honestly)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 15, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> I see they've started the ad campaign for RAGE now. just saw an ad on Comedy Central for it.
> 
> My 8800GT should do well enough but looks like I may need to upgrade later (open GL or not I think my 8800GT should do fine honestly)



Can you please FILM the Ads and share with us  I don't have that channel - prolly doesn't broadcast in eu anyways


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Can you please FILM the Ads and share with us  I don't have that channel - prolly doesn't broadcast in eu anyways



Have you seen Blake Griffin needs to be in RAGE commericals?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 15, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Can you please FILM the Ads and share with us  I don't have that channel - prolly doesn't broadcast in eu anyways



Just posted on YouTube.

[YT]GooazR-tmG4[/YT]


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 15, 2011)

Freaking finally yeah - just seen on Bethblog




TheLaughingMan said:


> Have you seen Blake Griffin needs to be in RAGE commericals?



That's the OLD one - how many times do i need to tell this


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 15, 2011)

Preorderd on Steam.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Freaking finally yeah - just seen on Bethblog
> 
> That's the OLD one - how many times do i need to tell this



I don't know. I don't know who you are or what you have posted here Timmy. It was a simply question you could have just answered with a yes.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 15, 2011)

will there be offline co-op for PC too?
i mean will there be split screen??


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 15, 2011)

mafia97 said:


> will there be offline co-op for PC too?
> i mean will there be split screen??



... why?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 15, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> ... why?



maybe he has a brother, sister or dog he wants to play co-op with?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 16, 2011)

mafia97 said:


> will there be offline co-op for PC too?
> i mean will there be split screen??



nope - maybe tweakable via debug tools


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 16, 2011)

Rage...Is it me or it's just a mixture between Fallout and Borderlands??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 16, 2011)

Prima.Vera said:


> Rage...Is it me or it's just a mixture between Fallout and Borderlands??



The best bits of both... hopefully.


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 16, 2011)

On the awesome AMC series Breaking Bad, Jesse was playing through a wicked looking Rage level 2 episodes ago.

Saw a TV ad a few days later for the game that looked really lame... let's hope it doesn't suck. Like D00m3.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 17, 2011)

TUngsten said:


> On the awesome AMC series Breaking Bad, Jesse was playing through a wicked looking Rage level 2 episodes ago.
> 
> Saw a TV ad a few days later for the game that looked really lame... let's hope it doesn't suck. Like D00m3.



THe PC version looks the same as console version (really bad texture resolution)

That's when the super packs come in - im confident i'll be something substantial.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 17, 2011)

thread upd: (more info in sys. req. section)

- x360 minimal install space requirement = 8 GB. (one disc)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 17, 2011)

Edit: Sorry!! My question was answered in an updated OP that I had not checked in a while!

Great job keeping up with news!!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 17, 2011)

thread OP upd:

- Modding Section(PC only): x64 bit and mod tool release info  (fucking finally found this)





Spaceman Spiff said:


> Can you elaborate on "super packs"? Custom packs for PC version? Mods?





There is a high chance that the first (free?) packs or (crappy payable) DLC will be "super quality textures pack" for PC. This means RAGE's textures will look like crysis if not even better after you apply the ?~25+? GB update.   This content is already done it's sitting in their studio - they just need to prepare and release it. They made the game originally for PC  And they made it all super-quality , but very very EXTENSIVE and a combination of different compression tools was used to make the +150 GB game into a 25GB shipping product.

There can also be kinect/HMD/Eyefinity support in future patches. (HMD is head mounted display)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Ruski. I'll scrutinize the OP closer in the future so I don't ask already answered/retard questions.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 20, 2011)

Gladly ask anything answered - wanting this game to get a community!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 20, 2011)

This is a picture of DVDs that were release candidates for RAGE - they got to rid off those that weren't "quite there"









ID Software finally put a logo sign outside the studio:


----------



## douglatins (Sep 20, 2011)

This thread aint mega


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 20, 2011)

douglatins said:


> This thread aint mega



you don't know how many work went into the OP post - try to find that cache of info anywhere else on the web


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

when Carmack talked about creating a high resolution texture pack he was only speculating. I also remember him saying the mod tools would be limited.

watch 47:46 in

[yt]4zgYG-_ha28[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> when Carmack talked about creating a high resolution texture pack he was only speculating. I also remember him saying the mod tools would be limited.
> 
> watch 47:46 in
> 
> [yt]4zgYG-_ha28[/yt]



I saw a video or read where he said it would come soon after launch.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

where?

oh look someone else agrees with me.



> Carmack was only SPECULATING when he mentioned that. He was playing around with the idea of pushing out a super high texture pack or a massive level to see how far he could push the technology on PC. Far from confirmed though. I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> when Carmack talked about creating a high resolution texture pack he was only speculating. I also remember him saying the mod tools would be limited.



He mentioned that 4-5 times - one subject

Tuned up
future up quality packs
super quality pack
10times the bitrate 2GB level 
sad artists


That's as good as 99% planned.


Modding tools aren't limited - it's just hard to make a new megatexture - but you won't be able to create console assets.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

When an artist is sad.....massive amounts of work are being done.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know if it was in the context but Carmack mentioned "we'll get that tuned-up relatively soon" - speaking about high quality packs


before BF3 ... after ,  on xmas ... no idea but probably still in 2011 would be nice.


Somebody help translate this:



> id Softwareの完全新作FPS「Rage」
> 独特のグラフィックスや軽快な操作感に注目したい
> 
> 「Rage」は「Doom」「Quake」など数多くのメガヒット作品で知られるid Softwareが手がける新作FPSだ。今回はPlayStation 3版を試遊することができた。ゲームの世界観から基本的な操作方法を学べる「ニューゲーム」，シューターとしての面白さを体感できる「オーソリティ刑務所」「Bash TV」，ビークル（乗り物）でのレースに特化した「ダスティ8」ら，合計4つのデータがテストプレイ用に用意されていた。
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

Here ya go.


> New FPS is known for numerous mega "Doom" "Quake", such as id Software's "Rage". You able this time to playing a PlayStation 3 version. Data from the dusty 8 specifically for race can experience the fun as a new "game" learn the basic principles from the world of the game, shooting an authority prison Bash TV, vehicle （ rides ）, four had been prepared for test play.
> 
> 
> It was tried out this new game and prison authorities, dusty 8 three, both in-game voice Japan language dubbing is and appear Japan language subtitles further specifications.
> ...



Um....after reading it I have no idea whats going on. Other then the fact someone reads gaming manuals......Who the hell does that anymore?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 24, 2011)

Euro Expo interview
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-the-return-of-id-software


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 26, 2011)

Update:

Rage x32 might have dev-console - i remember carmack saying:


> "_all the tools are present only in the x64 version ... umm i don't know which one they brought ... somebody try ... turn bring down the console and type id studio_ [and see what happens]"



it's down to his context context - it's not a fact but it's a possibility.


It's here on 1:18:30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00Q9-ftiPVQ

Yeah - there is really no reason for x32 to not have dev console - i don't see any limitation whatsoever. It just sounds funny as carmack previously noted dev consoles as "debug tools" - who knows if he meant the whole console.



UPDATE_2:

CUDA Support: "only a small modular part"


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 27, 2011)

So much for steam fanboys 

Rage is 49 EUR on Steam
Rage is 35 EUR on my local web retailer in my country 

The glorious UK Retailers have even lower prices at 26 GBP that is like 30 EUR

never belived in steam and never will - but im forced to use it to play Rage

I don't find chat - achivements clouds and all those loadsofstuff not useful at all - guess what - im too old for this stuff that a 13 old sees and goes "WooooW".

As long as Steam doesn't crash or annoy me - i should be fine.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 27, 2011)

Just as a comparrison for people to have an idea what kind of difference carmack speak about here "what's 4k by 4k texture on consoles we can do *smiles* 16k by 16k texture on the PC"

these are pixels (resolution)

for this comparrison let me use one pixel as one byte (but it's just numbers - bytes/size has no connection)

4096x4096 = 16777216
16384x16384 =   264908176 

say we apply the results as bytes and convert to megabytes to bring down numbers

and we get:

consoles: 16 MB
PC: 256 MB

Well That's a difference. Disregard actual size - it doesn't work like that in reality. Space Size doesn't increase linearly(exponentially) with resolution size.


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 27, 2011)

One week and I'm amped!!!


----------



## Millennium (Sep 27, 2011)

You mean your not playing BF3 beta? 

Just kidding, I have to wait 2 days too...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 30, 2011)

Just saw how bf3 beta works

feels like i don't want to mess around with it

origin is a piece of shit, battlelog is a weird flash-browser-java-crappy-adobe-code-plus-ads-and-eacrap system , takes so long to join and quickmatch , errors , basically , i just saw on a nother computer , it's terrible, origin crashes constantly , takes 5 minutes  to launch origin login screen, none of the servers work , they're all "full", and most importantly there is no server with less than 100 ping for this location

all i want to see graphics and fly jets in singleplayer , plus let it win over MW3 , i'll probably watch the news and prepare popcorn(but i don't really care) . but as long as you can't have your own server and dumping "steam clone" , this is just not what i want to waste time on.

let alone do i look like i care for MP stats , that's for kids who got their first PC yesterday  obviously that's the market games are being made for today.

as far as im concerned - 99% i'll be playing RAGE and ID studio  and nothing else


and the reason for this rant is because i lost hours trying to fix a memory leak, let's see if 5 GB RAM works for bf3, 4 doesnt' - saddly DDR2 memory im not going to waste for an upgrade until it's a DDR3 system here 


As a matter of fact , RAGE UI menus will be in_ C++_ , and not in the crappy_ java_ or _flash_. 

Anyways i have already preordered rage, everyone has my word , you don't need to belive ; so i'll probably use a no-steam crack to play rage in piece and quiet in singleplayer with net offline.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Just saw how bf3 beta works
> 
> feels like i don't want to mess around with it
> 
> ...



BF3 works great for me. The disjointed nature of the "its in your web browser" BS is annoying but has 1 or 2 perks to it. I still want a unified single program with battlelog as the main menu for the game, but we will see if that happens.

There is no memory leak I am aware of and I played one day for 3 hours in one session (walking around between matches helps). And how did you get to 5 GB of RAM? That would mean 3 x 1GB sticks and 1 x 2 GB stick. Which means at least 1 GB of RAM was not being accessed in dual channeled.

And the Battlelog website specifically does not use anything you just named. It is all HTML and javascript to ensure it at least functions across any browser and doesn't require/support any other companies stuff.

I am not defending the game as there is a lot to clean up before release, but it is A BETA. Of course stuff is broken. That applies to every game...ever.

On subject, BF3, RAGE, and Skyrim will be my gaming for at least a year. What else do I need. Favorite military sudo realistic shooter, check. Awesomely fun post apocalypse shooter, check. Western RPG with 3 million things to do, check. 2012 will be a good year.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 30, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> BF3 works great for me. The disjointed nature of the "its in your web browser" BS is annoying but has 1 or 2 perks to it. I still want a unified single program with battlelog as the main menu for the game, but we will see if that happens.
> 
> There is no memory leak I am aware of and I played one day for 3 hours in one session (walking around between matches helps). And how did you get to 5 GB of RAM? That would mean 3 x 1GB sticks and 1 x 2 GB stick. Which means at least 1 GB of RAM was not being accessed in dual channeled.
> 
> ...




throws out without error every 20 min


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> throws out without error every 20 min



That sucks man. Try a different browser maybe. I use Opera personally.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 30, 2011)

wrong thread '__'


----------



## HammerON (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be getting this when it is released!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That sucks man. Try a different browser maybe. I use Opera personally.



i actually managed to fix the previous stuff - now this happens every so minutes. 

pretty much no idea - it's throwing out of the game and closes everything.


back to rage - new ig gameplay video released on bethblog - big spoilers warning!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

*STEAM PRELOADING AVALIABLE 
*
http://www.dsogaming.com/news/rage-steam-pre-load-now-available/


----------



## RevengE (Oct 1, 2011)

I just noticed that Rage is almost 22 Gig's


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I just noticed that Rage is almost 22 Gig's



25 GB minimum 

it'll download those 3 gb when it's released , exe's and DLLs


----------



## RevengE (Oct 1, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> 25 GB minimum
> 
> it'll download those 3 gb when it's released , exe's and DLLs



It is the biggest game I have ever seen..lol


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

RevengE said:


> It is the biggest game I have ever seen..lol




This is an extremely compressed game - internal PC Version is ~125 GB (full quality)


super quality pack is on the way later


----------



## RevengE (Oct 1, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> This is an extremely compressed game - internal PC Version is ~125 GB (full quality)



I'm sure it is. I just can't remember any games that were 25+ gigs. Thats not a bad thing, Its just crazy.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

I
Can't
Wait

4 years waiting for this game has come to an end. (seriously i just followed it for couple of months  but i knew about it since idtech5 demo)


----------



## RevengE (Oct 1, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I
> Can't
> Wait
> 
> 4 years waiting for this game has come to an end. (seriously i just followed it for couple of months  but i knew about it since idtech5 demo)



I've been waiting since it was announced. Now All I want is a new quake or doom.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

btarunr said:


> So it's a DirectX title with the option to let you run it in OpenGL?



I think it's OpenGL only --- that's the signs im seeing, and no sign of DX.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 1, 2011)

hey you guys,

this is for anyone in australia,

you can rage for pc from "dungeon crawl" online games store for 55$,at steam its a,89$ or there abouts,plus you get the disc delivered,instead of a huge gb download ,i just preordered it then,

hope this helps,steam is very expensive,even tho i do use it,but they are asking too much for this game i believe,


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

Steam is expensiver in my country than retail


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 1, 2011)

i bet its a good game hey,shame about steam charging so much,and id much rather have the disc too,quicker install,


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 1, 2011)

Well Rage can hopefully get some audience now that it's very soon releasing and some people already playing early versions , but still talk is low and surprisingly this thread doesn't seem to get as much replies.

I think many PC guys are ... not getting it - or just being cautious obviously that's understandable how many multiplats have failed on PC. 


But ... doesn't this alone make it a deal maker (okay in 90' and early 20' this was standard for PC games) (font size up so you can see )

*
PC version of RAGE:
x64: YES
Modding Tools (x64 only): YES
Dev-Console: YES
X360 Controller Support: YES
Kinect,HMD,Eyefinity,CUDA,Engine Updates .etc patch-ins: YES
~100 GB Super-Quality Texture Pack after release: YES*

instabuy ..
.. no ?
yes !
???? 
PROFIT!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 2, 2011)

theyre waiting for the price to come down,i think,


----------



## techtard (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't wait to play this. Gonna log off and re-boot into Win 7 to start the pre-loading.
Like how they are releasing PC HD texture packs too. Too many games ship with the low-res Xbox textures.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 2, 2011)

yeh me too tard!! bet its a good one hey,i ordered the disc tho,so i gots to wait until next week thereabouts,oooh ahhh!!!put that 6850 to work,,,,yes!!!!!!haha,


----------



## techtard (Oct 2, 2011)

Aww yea, passed out sometime around midnight and woke up to take a leak at around 4am, pre-load was done.
In 2 days I'm going to be RAGE-ING!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 2, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is no memory leak I am aware of and I played one day for 3 hours in one session (walking around between matches helps). And how did you get to 5 GB of RAM? That would mean 3 x 1GB sticks and 1 x 2 GB stick. Which means at least 1 GB of RAM was not being accessed in dual channeled.



actually i forgot to mention , as you might already know im that famous "no pagefile guy" on TPU ...  it's another PC that has 4 GB total RAM and no pagefiles because i hate it 

So i put some old 1 GB temporarily in and it was fine then atleast with the DX texture out of mem errors.

Would haven't been issue if it was on my own PC, but still it's a buggy beta i didn't expect ... ok ok back to rage.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 2, 2011)

ID Studio previews screenshots:







*
New Dev-Console Feature: Preview pane on the left --- AWE*******SOME*








































































































































































Speaking about the engine; Look what article i found: http://hothardware.com/printarticle.aspx?articleid=1716

That's great preview. EXACTLY what i need for those noobs who don't understand megatextures.


Ah if i did sooner , it's from 16 August 2011. one thing wrong though , iphone Rage is not a mobile version of IDTech5 ... it's just a proprietary carmack implementation with some of the methods similar how maps are done on the big project, so it's not in a thousand lightyears the same engine.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 3, 2011)

i pre-ordered through direct2drive when they had this huge sale a few months ago.

anyway - it's letting me download the game tonight. i won't be able to install until tuesday, but it's a good thing because.
*
the download is 17.8GB*.  Now, it is possible that d2d messed up and doubled files or something. or, it's a huge download.  which is people? downloading now anyway, throttled for now.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 3, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i pre-ordered through direct2drive when they had this huge sale a few months ago.
> 
> anyway - it's letting me download the game tonight. i won't be able to install until tuesday, but it's a good thing because.
> *
> the download is 17.8GB*.  Now, it is possible that d2d messed up and doubled files or something. or, it's a huge download.  which is people? downloading now anyway, throttled for now.



total file size on steam is 21 gigs atm.


----------



## techtard (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup 21 gigs. Back when I first started using the internet downloading a few megabytes was a big deal. Now a couple of gigs is nothing.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 3, 2011)

What time will it release on steam? Midnight? I have it preloaded already.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 3, 2011)

I've decided to swing by Gamestop today and pay for RAGE before it releases tomorrow. I thought about downloading it but I happen to have $50 gamestop card so I may as well use it.

I wasn't really hyped for this game till I watched that 14 minute video posted but damn this looks like it is right up my alley.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 3, 2011)

this game,in my humble opinion,and also as an educated guess from what i know bout it,may just blow everyone away,im betting it will,it has the hallmarks of a real classic,


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

5 Hours to go until it releases on steam!


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

Ohhh yea. So hyped up for this that I'm staying sober. Even during Monday Night Football!


----------



## Super XP (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> 5 Hours to go until it releases on steam!


Isn't this a 25GB download off Steam 
What is the benefit of buying a retail copy vs. a download off Steam?
Doom was amazing, I can only imagine RAGE being equal or better. Can't wait


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be at Gamestop tonight for the midnight release. If I get through fast enough I may be able to play past the first 14 minutes of the game before going to bed.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2011)

Hell ya I'm amped up as well. I've been lurking this thread and several others, and watching this game for years...great to see it finally coming to fruition. This is the last game I've preordered since the failure that was Black Ops. 

The last title I preordered before that was Borderlands which I was pleasantly surprised with (I know there are haters in this thread for BL, I like & enjoy it, you hate it, life goes on, the world keeps on spinin'.). I'm hoping that pre-ordering this was not a mistake, though this is the next big ID Software title, and the first one in forever, it's gonna be the kind of epic that other games are compared to for a couple of years. 

I will say nice work Ruski, your dedication to the amount of information and the effort put in to keep your info legit are appreciated.


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

My poor AMD Phenom II 940 is taking forever to decrypt this game. Maybe I'll run out to grab some snacks.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

techtard said:


> My poor AMD Phenom II 940 is taking forever to decrypt this game. Maybe I'll run out to grab some snacks.



I mentioned this in the other thread...Which I thought was this thread. After decryption there's another 9gb download. Plenty of time to go grab some munchies.


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Steam is getting tricky. Another 9 gigs? I guess It is time to get some snacks and watch some TV. I downloaded the other 21 gigs in ~4hrs last time. Should be pretty fast for the extra 9.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking of getting this but ARS slammed it pretty hard. I think i'll wait for more reputable reviews before going for it.

Source: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/10/rage-is-the-gamiest-game-that-ever-gamed.ars


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh how sweet it is! Got some pretzels and soda and come back to a finished download.
Only 412 megs on my machine, BTW.

I will talk to you fine fellows later, I need to get my game on.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

I played the first few missions. The graphics are awesome. My textures seem to take awhile to load.. Don't know whats up with that. If I am not directly looking at something and I turn it takes a second for it to go into full resolution if that makes any sense. So far the game is very cool looking and fun.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2011)

Well first almost hour after launch and I'm pretty pissed off. The game is broken, it's playable but visually it's borked. I have tried 11.9's and the new Catalyst Rage Performance Drivers. I get flashing textures, slow loading streaming texture so everything's muddy when I turn really fast, I even get artifacting on the screen. This isn't loading my GPU more than 70%, my temps are good, I played 2 hours of SupCom w/o issue at much higher temps and loads. To top that off the textures aren't really all that impressive...sure some scenes look good but I think the "auto graphics settings" feature is borked. On Steam and Bethesda forums everyone are having these issues.

Gotta say it, Borderland's launch was better than this for me...I now remember why I stopped preordering games. Time to wait for the patches...this is where we'll see ID's support step up and make it right. I will say what I have played is pretty neat, but I can't get into the game when my gun is flickering, enemies are flickering, textures are fading in slowly, and lastly the artifacts that go over the screen in random shapes. Again, here's to hoping that they patch this game up, get them damn textures fixed, and get this thing playable.

/rant


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

Kursah said:


> Well first almost hour after launch and I'm pretty pissed off. The game is broken, it's playable but visually it's borked. I have tried 11.9's and the new Catalyst Rage Performance Drivers. I get flashing textures, slow loading streaming texture so everything's muddy when I turn really fast, I even get artifacting on the screen. This isn't loading my GPU more than 70%, my temps are good, I played 2 hours of SupCom w/o issue at much higher temps and loads. To top that off the textures aren't really all that impressive...sure some scenes look good but I think the "auto graphics settings" feature is borked. On Steam and Bethesda forums everyone are having these issues.
> 
> Gotta say it, Borderland's launch was better than this for me...I now remember why I stopped preordering games. Time to wait for the patches...this is where we'll see ID's support step up and make it right. I will say what I have played is pretty neat, but I can't get into the game when my gun is flickering, enemies are flickering, textures are fading in slowly, and lastly the artifacts that go over the screen in random shapes. Again, here's to hoping that they patch this game up, get them damn textures fixed, and get this thing playable.
> 
> /rant



Same here. Hopefully they fix this ASAP.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 4, 2011)

i have to wait for the disc,knowing dodo,s download speeds it would probably take as long from steam to download anyhow,lol,should be here tomorrow or day after,happy gaming gents,

feel good for you all why not!

give us some spoilers if it behooves you,haha,mr gigabyte 6850=get ready for a hiding,


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there an in game benchmark to test your system in RAGE?


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Is there an in game benchmark to test your system in RAGE?



Not that I could find.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Is there an in game benchmark to test your system in RAGE?



No. Settings are very, very limited. I'll run Fraps after I'm done defragging my HDD.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 4, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I was thinking of getting this but ARS slammed it pretty hard. I think i'll wait for more reputable reviews before going for it.
> 
> Source: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/10/rage-is-the-gamiest-game-that-ever-gamed.ars



oh my god,i dont even want to read that,i had my hopes up too,you never know tho,its one persons opinion,cant please all ,i take my last post back now tho


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 4, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I was thinking of getting this but ARS slammed it pretty hard. I think i'll wait for more reputable reviews before going for it.
> 
> Source: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/10/rage-is-the-gamiest-game-that-ever-gamed.ars


So does this mean its like Doom 3 with mostly visuals but just "okay" gameplay?
I remember way back, Far Cry, Doom 3 and Half Life 2 came out all in the same year,  i enjoyed HL2 and FC more than D3.

But i guess ill wait for more reviews/player reviews.


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

So far the graphics are really good. At least by my standards. 
But there is some sketchy streaming texture pop-in. Might need to install it to SSD to see if that helps, or get a second HDD for raid 0. 
Or, my computer might just be too weak for the auto detected settings. Will play more and check this thread later.

This is kinda like Doom 3 all over again. Great looking game, but my computer is barely powerful enough to play it. Looks like we need some Bulldozer/FX reviews so I can upgrade.
I think my video card pushed my system up a little higher than it should be for the auto-detection. I'm getting 20-30 FPS MAX anywhere. Or it could be a hard 30 FPS cap from the consoles left in.

EDIT -- added some impressions --  Don't read if you don't like spoilers.

Decent cinematic intro.
Game is pretty fun so far. Not very far in but it seems like a decent FPS. 
The Doomguy bobblehead in the car ride was a good laugh.
Liked the reference to Mad max with the boomerang type weapon.
The ATV is pretty straight forward and kinda fun.
The graphics seem pretty killer so far, minus the texture pop-in. 
There's only so many ways you can do a post apocalyptic game world, so I can see how some people are comparing it to Fallout and borderlands.
Gonna get back to the game, barely just started so this is a work in progress.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2011)

Going back to 11.8 Cat's resolved most of my issues. Texture flickering, screen tear and artifacts are all but gone. The slow loading textures are still there, but that's gotta be game engine related...if a PS3 and XBox360 can do this game, surely most if not all of our pc's can as well? I'm sure day 1 patch is in order...hopefully announced soon.

At least now the game is playable...annoying still, but playable. The shooting is def. ID style, feels good, every shot feels powerful.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 4, 2011)

So.. I just watched this clip : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd-LPHZcLNQ

This game is basically 99% Borderlands then?

Just sort of EXACTLY CARBON COPIED by ID? And possibly improved?

I'm not complaining, I LOVED borderlands, and another borderlands game would be awesome, but "*A NEW game by ID*" ? COME THE FORK ON PPL - Just say "*An exiting new game based ENTIRELY on borderlands!!*"


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2011)

This game was in development prior to Borderlands, trust me, Ruski'll getcha updated there. 

No they are vastly different though, BL is more RPG this is more FPS that mixes in just a little bit of RPG in comparison. The two feel way different movement-wise too, BL feels slower...Rage feels fast but smooth.


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

There's only so many things you can do with a post apocalyptic game. And I believe Rage was in production before Borderlands.

Someone should test this game on a SSD and see if that alleviates the texture pop-in. issue.

EDIT 

My machine seems kinda underpowered for RAGE, but I'm gonna take a few minutes, re-arrange some drive contents, and put it on my SSD.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 4, 2011)

reading artechnica's review, minor texture popup seems to be present on the xbox 360 as well.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 4, 2011)

I must be weird - Borderlands also had a lot of texture "Pop In" and I kinda enjoyed it. 

As you entered a level all the shadows & gfx & stuff kinda sprung up in front of you - I'd personally far rather get to the level faster, and see the stuff load in front of me, than have to wait longer in "loading" screens.

EDIT : Although that was only JUST as you entered the game - it seems in RAGE it happens continuously to some ppl? That WOULD get annoying I guess...


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 4, 2011)

Unreal 3.0 based games seems to have these texture popup from time to time, looks like ID tech 5 also has it?

Was hopin Rage to be similar to S.T.A.L.K.E.R. tho >_>
one of my favorite FPS series.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm getting glitchy graphics and the textures are a bit slow, but only when I'm turning quickly and it's only on the edge of the screen that I notice it. I have the game installed on some drives in Raid 0.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that i remember, witcher 2 had minor delay in loading textures in some cases as well >_>


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU121AMDCatRagePerfDriver.aspx - AMD Rage Driver.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

Kursah said:


> Going back to 11.8 Cat's resolved most of my issues. Texture flickering, screen tear and artifacts are all but gone. The slow loading textures are still there, but that's gotta be game engine related...if a PS3 and XBox360 can do this game, surely most if not all of our pc's can as well? I'm sure day 1 patch is in order...hopefully announced soon.
> 
> At least now the game is playable...annoying still, but playable. The shooting is def. ID style, feels good, every shot feels powerful.



I tried the "Rage" drivers and it made it 10 times worse. I'm going back to 11.8 as we speak. The slow loading textures are very annoying. I hope they fix this asap, It is constant.


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

Just loaded steam and copied RAGE over to my X25-M. Still have the pop-in, but the game feels snappier. That could just be all the salt from these pretzels shrinking my brain though 

We might need someone with RAID 0 SSD or sata 6 SSDs to test this out, or even a beastly HDD RAID 0 setup.

I like killing the zombie hillbilly ninjas with the wingsticks. That's pretty cool.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm getting glitchy graphics and the textures are a bit slow, but only when I'm turning quickly and it's only on the edge of the screen that I notice it. *I have the game installed on some drives in Raid 0.*





techtard said:


> Just loaded steam and copied RAGE over to my X25-M. Still have the pop-in, but the game feels snappier. That could just be all the salt from these pretzels shrinking my brain though
> 
> We might need someone with RAID 0 SSD or sata 6 SSDs to test this out, or even a beastly HDD RAID 0 setup.



2 Seagate 7200.12 500gb single platter drives.


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

7200.12 drives are still pretty good these days. Looks like id is going to have to drop a patch with some tweaks. 

Game is pretty fun so far. Gunplay is decent, the wingstick is hilarious. Like the enemy animations and movement.

I don't think having this thing on my SSD is going to make that big a difference. Not like it does in the games I usually keep on it. Switching back over to single drive 7200.12 1tb steam drive.

EDIT
I stand corrected. Going back to a single HDD I noticed the texture stream in took a little longer and the game wasn't as smooth while moving about the world.

This game might just need very fast transfer speeds to stream in the textures.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

techtard said:


> 7200.12 drives are still pretty good these days. Looks like id is going to drop a patch with some tweaks.
> 
> Game is pretty fun so far. Gunplay is decent, the wingstick is hilarious. Like the enemy animations and movement.
> 
> I don't think having this thing on my SSD is going to make that big a difference. Not like it does in the games I usually keep on it.



Did they already announce a patch?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

techtard said:


> There's only so many things you can do with a post apocalyptic game. And I believe Rage was in production before Borderlands.



I believe they both started production around the sametime. Both of them had initially been revealed in 2007.


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> Did they already announce a patch?



Sorry about that, went back and edited that comment.

No, id didn't say they are releasing a patch yet. I meant to write
"Looks like id is going to have to drop a patch with some tweaks."


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 4, 2011)

there is a program called "game booster 3" by iobit-free,it has a game defrag function,you could try it,i use it to turn of unnecessary services and boost my games in a virtual desktop and ive found when i defrag games it often fixes em,possibly a download so big,bound to have fragmentation yes?

mines here tomorrow i think,just got confirm email just then,haha.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 4, 2011)

I preordered from Amazon a few months ago, and get my copy tomorrow morning I hope, I have my day off, so it'll be Rage day for me as well 

I just read the review at Ars Technica, and the guy who posted it really hated the game, sounds to me like he had never played a id game before, ripping Rage for its lack of coherent story and other things... Regardless, it's been a long wait for this game, and I totally stoked for it


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 4, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I preordered from Amazon a few months ago, and get my copy tomorrow morning I hope, I have my day off, so it'll be Rage day for me as well
> 
> I just read the review at Ars Technica, and the guy who posted it really hated the game, sounds to me like he had never played a id game before, ripping Rage for its lack of coherent story and other things... Regardless, it's been a long wait for this game, and I totally stoked for it



http://www.destructoid.com/review-rage-212834.phtml

What did you really expect from an id tech demo? It's Doom III pretending to be Fallout 3. There, I said it. It's Doom III all over again.
BTW, in the year that Doom III came out, Riddick was massively more enjoyable.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 4, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> http://www.destructoid.com/review-rage-212834.phtml
> 
> What did you really expect from an id tech demo? It's Doom III pretending to be Fallout 3. There, I said it. It's Doom III all over again.
> BTW, in the year that Doom III came out, Riddick was massively more enjoyable.



My point precisely, it's not like Doom are Quake are known for being master pieces of story telling, you have to have realistic expectations, me, I'm just happy the game is finally out 

Riddick brings back such good memories, awesome game


----------



## techtard (Oct 4, 2011)

No matter what I do after the first mission, my FPS drops to a max of 10. And I notice in MSI afterburner on screen display that it says the game is running in OpenGL mode. 
I think I will shelve this until a patch is issued.

Was fun before I ran into the 10 FPS wall.

EDIT
Stayed up waaaaay too late trying to figure this out. Apparently some smart people from various forums cooked up a temporary fix
here's a link to the steam forums : http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2154053&page=11

Also, if you cut and paste this into the launch options of the game in steam, it'll improves things a LOT.

+cvaradd g_fov 20 +set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set com_allowConsole 1 +fc_maxcachememoryMB 1024 +ik_enablesmoothing 0 +image_usecompression 0 +jobs_numthreads 4 +mem_phymemblocksizem 512 +m_smooth 0 +m_rawinput 1

I just copied these from the steam forums, and my FPS went up a lot. There's still some issues with streaming textures, but this is  a step in the right direction. Now I'm gonna grab a smoke and get a few hours of sleep.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 4, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> http://www.destructoid.com/review-rage-212834.phtml
> 
> What did you really expect from an id tech demo? It's Doom III pretending to be Fallout 3. There, I said it. It's Doom III all over again.
> BTW, in the year that Doom III came out, Riddick was massively more enjoyable.



ive still got riddick-assault on dark athena and escape butcher bay,,one of the best games ever made,wish theyd do a follow up,i even tried emailing the starbreeze studio to insist they do,haha,ive played it more times than any other game,

edit,TARD,your a gem mate,thanx for the fix!!!!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 4, 2011)

I just saw a video on youtube of someone who was playing RAGE on console... seems a kangaroo trying to ride a bicycle... 


you have to move your feet and wait for the mutant lines up at your gun, then shoot... dumb show !! 


I have never played an FPS on consoles and never will ...


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I believe they both started production around the sametime. Both of them had initially been revealed in 2007.



id started work on Rage right after Doom 3 was released: 2004. Tho the concept was probably thought earlier than that.

Gearbox released Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30 in 2005 and a few months later their second team released the sequel Earned in Blood. It's after this release that Gearbox licensed UE 3.0 and started working on Borderlands.

But honestly I don't know why people keep saying that Rage is a copy of Borderlands. It's stupid (aside from the above), since Borderlands is not original in any posible way. Both (but specially Rage) are clearly based on Mad Max movies. And even saying that is stupid, because probably Mad Max was not original anyway and was based on something esle, it certainly has a lot in common to many novels I have read. Anyone who reads just a little knows that every story has already been told and every fantasy world has already been described and it's been like that since at least the '40s or '50s, the Golden Age of both science fiction and comics.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 4, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> id started work on Rage right after Doom 3 was released: 2004. Tho the concept was probably thought earlier than that.
> 
> Gearbox released Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30 in 2005 and a few months later their second team released the sequel Earned in Blood. It's after this release that Gearbox licensed UE 3.0 and started working on Borderlands.
> 
> But honestly I don't know why people keep saying that Rage is a copy of Borderlands. It's stupid (aside from the above), since Borderlands is not original in any posible way. Both (but specially Rage) are clearly based on Mad Max movies. And even saying that is stupid, because *probably Mad Max was not original anyway and was based on something esle*, it certainly has a lot in common to many novels I have read. Anyone who reads just a little knows that every story has already been told and every fantasy world has already been described and it's been like that since at least the '40s or '50s, the Golden Age of both science fiction and comics.



Shelley's _The Last Man_, Welles' _The War of the Worlds _and Matheson's _I am Legend_, to name but a few.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> iBut honestly I don't know why people keep saying that Rage is a copy of Borderlands. It's stupid (aside from the above), since Borderlands is not original in any posible way. Both (but specially Rage) are clearly based on Mad Max movies. And even saying that is stupid, because probably Mad Max was not original anyway and was based on something esle, it certainly has a lot in common to many novels I have read. Anyone who reads just a little knows that every story has already been told and every fantasy world has already been described and it's been like that since at least the '40s or '50s, the Golden Age of both science fiction and comics.



True, but gaming is not as broad as comics and novels. You didn't miss Borderlands and Fallout, and probably played the crap out of them, and might be a bit overfed on the whole wasteland bit. Also all of these are pretty new.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

Gamespot video review










IGN video review

[yt]OJvF-MBJMB8[/yt]


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

Rage quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-rage/17-4996/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

So whats the verdict on this game?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

another mediocre id game apparently.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So whats the verdict on this game?



They raised the bar visually, gameplay is average, nothing groundbreaking.

The visual settings are also very limited, all you can change is resolution, AA and whether or not you want GPU trancoding enabled or not. I know it's early but there are a few noticeable issues, one big one is texture pop in problems and im hearing with AMD drivers it's even worse. The game runs smooths as butter on my GTX 470 and 1055T, but there is still texture pop ins. Though that's more of a HDD/SSD dependent thing rather then GPU or CPU.

It is clear that Rage was developed with the consoles first in mind.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

great graphics, poor storytelling, weak multiplayer, very buggy on PC (crashing, framerate, pop in)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> great graphics, weak story telling, weak multiplayer, very buggy on PC (crashing, framerate, pop in)



I really hope you were not hoping for an "epic story" from an iD game. If so I just lost a ton of respect for you.

What you can expect.

1. Not awesome graphics. Groundbreaking graphics.
2. Weapons that will make your toes curl when the go off.
3. Techno music or something from NIN or Rob Zombie.
4. Controls more solid then depleted uranium.
5. Very basic game play mechanics.

Did it deliver on these fronts?

On a side note you do relize this was an iD game only in name. Not in production. Doom 4 will be a true iD game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I really hope you were not hoping for an "epic story" from an iD game. If so I just lost a ton of respect for you.
> 
> What you can expect.
> 
> ...



boss battles are not very exciting



Spoiler















I don't think it's worth $60. wait this one out.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> On a side note you do relize this was an iD game only in name. Not in production. Doom 4 will be a true iD game.



What makes you say that, because it wasn't Doom or Quake? It does look like a glorified tech-demo but for some that might be just what they want. I have to wait until bastard Friday before I can play it.

:shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I really hope you were not hoping for an "epic story" from an iD game. If so I just lost a ton of respect for you.
> 
> What you can expect.
> 
> ...



No story is better than awful story.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What makes you say that, because it wasn't Doom or Quake? It does look like a glorified tech-demo but for some that might be just what they want. I have to wait until bastard Friday before I can play it.
> 
> :shadedshu



No because it wasnt made by the iD team in Texas. They are working on Doom 4. Rage was made buy a bunch of greenhorns that just NOW got an iD sign placed on the front of thier building. Make no mistake. This is not a true iD game.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 4, 2011)

Frick said:


> No story is better than awful story.



not imo.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No because it wasnt made by the iD team in Texas. They are working on Doom 4. Rage was made buy a bunch of greenhorns that just NOW got an iD sign placed on the front of thier building. Make no mistake. This is not a true iD game.



John Carmack was the Technical Director and Engine programmer for Rage. Hollenshead also mentioned that the title ''would be completely developed in-house, marking the first game since 2004's Doom 3 to be done so''. So it's deifnitly an id game.

I'm seeing a lot of complaints about Rage, it's a decent game, but i think people are starting to get tired of id's game patterns which they have been doing following their 90's breakthrough hits. Where the core gameplay is nothing special but they wrap that in a beautiful package with beautiful sound and animations. I think the question some should ask themselves is that if they had not have used mega-texures or if the sound and animations were not as good as in the game, would it be worth it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> John Carmack was the Technical Director and Engine programmer for Rage. Hollenshead also mentioned that the title ''would be completely developed in-house, marking the first game since 2004's Doom 3 to be done so''. So it's deifnitly an id game.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of complaints about Rage, it's a decent game, but i think people are starting to get tired of id's game patterns which they have been doing following their 90's breakthrough hits. Where the core gameplay is nothing special but they wrap that in a beautiful package with beautiful sound and animations. I think the question some should ask themselves is that if they had not have used mega-texures or if the sound and animations were not as good as in the game, would it be worth it?



John Carmack made the engine. Thats what he does. Not make the game. Hollenshead is the money man. He does not make the game. This game was not made in Texas studio by the original crew. Sorry. But you are wrong. They are on Doom 4.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> John Carmack made the engine. Thats what he does. Not make the game. Hollenshead is the money man. He does not make the game. This game was not made in Texas studio by the original crew. Sorry. But you are wrong. They are on Doom 4.



I don't want a ''You're wrong'', that gives me nothing, educate me then.

Hollenshead is CEO of id software and he's said in the past that Rage was developed in house like Doom 3 was, why should i not believe him?

As far as i can recall, Rage switched publishers, but the main id team created Rage.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I don't want a ''You're wrong'', that gives me nothing, educate me then.
> 
> Hollenshead is CEO of id software and he's said in the past that Rage was developed in house like Doom 3 was, why should i not believe him?
> 
> As far as i can recall, Rage switched publishers, but the main id team created Rage.



Hey buddy listen to what you are saying and listen to what TheMailMan78 is saying. You're listing to a salesman.. and TheMailMan78 isn't saying it's not an Id game, he is clarifying that it's not the original Id team.. The original Id team is working on Doom 4. They could have given you a job last week and if you touched Rage.. Then you would have been apart of id's "in house team".. but never the original team at id.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2011)

What TheMailMan means is that it was a load of work experience kids that created Rage.

 

HURH HURH! 

Jokes aside, I hope they address the issues before the game is released in the UK this Friday.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey buddy listen to what you are saying and listen to what TheMailMan78 is saying. You're listing to a salesman.. and TheMailMan78 isn't saying it's not an Id game, he is clarifying that it's not the original Id team.. The original Id team is working on Doom 4. They could have given you a job last week and if you touched Rage.. Then you would have been apart of id's "in house team".. but never the original team at id.



It Tim Willits over saw Rages creative team. The old school iD guys over saw the project. They however didn't develop it. Thats what I'm trying to get across. They oversaw a NEW TEAM. The old Texas team is working on Doom 4. Thats the game you have to look out for. If it sucks.......well iD had a helluva run.

You gotta watch the older videos on Rage. The publisher is showing this game as a iD veteran game and its really not. It was done by a new team.....with oversight from the old team.



InnocentCriminal said:


> What TheMailMan means is that it was a load of work experience kids that created Rage.



Pretty much.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It Tim Willits over saw Rages creative team. The old school iD guys over saw the project. They however didn't develop it. Thats what I'm trying to get across. They oversaw a NEW TEAM. The old Texas team is working on Doom 4. Thats the game you have to look out for. If it sucks.......well iD had a helluva run.
> 
> You gotta watch the older videos on Rage. The publisher is showing this game as a iD veteran game and its really not. It was done by a new team.....with oversight from the old team.
> 
> ...



Exactly! That's the point i was trying to get across. Did it not sound that way?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey buddy listen to what you are saying and listen to what TheMailMan78 is saying. You're listing to a salesman.. and TheMailMan78 isn't saying it's not an Id game, he is clarifying that it's not the original Id team.. The original Id team is working on Doom 4. They could have given you a job last week and if you touched Rage.. Then you would have been apart of id's "in house team".. but never the original team at id.



''In house team'' generally indicates that the main branch of the company is in development on said game, by ''original id team'', what group are you indicating?

If those that developed Doom 3 developed Rage too, would that indicate the original team developed rage? As not all of the founder members and developers are their, so how original could it be?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

Found some evidence that proves your case actually:



			
				Wired said:
			
		

> Of course, that’s not all that’s changed. Since the release of Doom 3, the studio has grown significantly. Around 60 core developers are working on Rage, three times as many as on Doom 3. Even fewer worked on previous games. On the technical side, the team is also dealing with multiplatform development for the first time, as Rage will be available on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in addition to the PC. .



http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2011/10/rage-interview/

Just wanted proof and not hearsay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Found some evidence that proves your case actually:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not the same team that did Doom 3. Like I said you have to watch the old videos and stuff.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> ''In house team'' generally indicates that the main branch of the company is in development on said game, by ''original id team'', what group are you indicating?
> 
> *If those that developed Doom 3 developed Rage too*, would that indicate the original team developed rage? As not all of the founder members and developers are their, so how original could it be?



WOW.. The level of comprehension this morning is underwelming... hehehe is this monday?.. I'm not taking a jab at you bud.. Because I think i'm not comprehending either..  I just popped open my Monster Absolutely Zero.. It's fanfuckntastic... 

OK back to it.. hehehe I don't think Doom 3 was the first game by them.. and i never said that i was saying anything. I was just trying to help you understand what i thought both of you were saying... kind of like someone looking in from the outside.. hehehe I guess i missed my mark on both of you guys.. lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not the same team that did Doom 3. Like I said you have to watch the old videos and stuff.



Will do 

The way Rage was pushed by the head guys including Carmack made me assume it was developed by the same team that did most of the previous games.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

On a side note.. lol TheMailMan78.. hehehe check out your thanks.lol You're Leet!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW.. The level of comprehension this morning is underwelming... hehehe is this monday?.. I'm not taking a jab at you bud.. Because I think i'm not comprehending either..  I just popped open my Monster Absolutely Zero.. It's fanfuckntastic...
> 
> OK back to it.. hehehe I don't think Doom 3 was the first game by them.. and i never said that i was saying anything. I was just trying to help you understand what i thought both of you were saying... kind of like someone looking in from the outside.. hehehe I guess i missed my mark on both of you guys.. lol



Ya i was sick as hell the past few days, so i'm just getting back into it all today. Plus my brother preordered the 360 version of Rage and i gotta actually go soon to pick it up.aggggghh

But ya i was wrong.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya i was sick as hell the past few days, so i'm just getting back into it all today. Plus my brother preordered the 360 version of Rage and i gotta actually go soon to pick it up.aggggghh
> 
> But ya i was wrong.



Sweet go pick it up and tell us how it plays on the 360? Is he going to install it on the drive or swap discs?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Sweet go pick it up and tell us how it plays on the 360? Is he going to install it on the drive or swap discs?



He told me he was planning to install it on the drive, which i do think would probably warrant better performance to keep from streaming off the discs.

But if the PC version has texture pop in, then it makes me worry about the Console versions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> He told me he was planning to install it on the drive, which i do think would probably warrant better performance to keep from streaming off the disc.
> 
> But if the PC version has texture pop in, then it makes me worry about the Console versions.



Don't worry about the console version. It should be flawless. This was designed from the ground up as a console game. The PC was an after thought. They said that from day one. If the console version sucks that would be surprising.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't worry about the console version. It should be flawless. This was designed from the ground up as a console game. The PC was an after thought. They said that from day one. If the console version sucks that would be surprising.



Good point, im pretty disappointed in that. Rage was one of the games that i was expecting to have to upgrade my system to run, but man, it runs like butter especially since there are no options to play around with in the settings, that just screams console port.:shadedshu

It still looks great overall though, i try not to be picky. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Good point, im pretty disappointed in that. Rage was one of the games that i was expecting to have to upgrade my system to run, but man, it runs like butter especially since there are no options to play around with in the settings, that just screams console port.:shadedshu



Well that was to be expected. Zetamax wanted a epic console game by "iD". They got it. The game from day one was developed using a 360 controller. They said they were slapping the mouse and keyboard out of peoples hands if they caught them playing with them.

This was never meant to be a PC game sadly. Seriously if I had a console I would get this game for it. And you know how I feel about console FPS.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well that was to be expected. Zetamax wanted a epic console game by "iD". They got it. The game from day one was developed using a 360 controller. They said they were slapping the mouse and keyboard out of peoples hands if they caught them playing with them.
> 
> This was never meant to be a PC game sadly. Seriously if I had a console I would get this game for it. And you know how I feel about console FPS.



When ever i see the id logo stamped on a game i always assume the PC version will be tailor made and glorious, Rage took me by surprise(mainly cause i wasn't following it closely enough). They could redeem themselves though if they opened up the PC settings and patched the issues.

Doom 4 should return to their roots as suggested. I just hope Doom 4 will add a bit more of everything, i know it's apart of the storyline theme as previous iterations, but im tired of space stations. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> When ever i see the id logo stamped on a game i always assume the PC version will be tailor made and glorious, Rage took me by surprise(mainly cause i wasn't following it closely enough). They could redeem themselves though if they opened up the PC settings and patched the issues.
> 
> Doom 4 should return to their roots as suggested. I just hope Doom 4 will add a bit more of everything, i know it's apart of the storyline theme as previous iterations, but im tired of space stations. lol



Its rumored to take place on Earth.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2011)

Surprised it's not Pandora, everything seems to be called Pandora.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 4, 2011)

Is the game locked at 30 fps? I was playing and my FPS never went above or below 30 frames.

I'm gonna try reverting back to the older 11.8 drivers but at this point the game has way super glitchy graphics. texture popping kills me but the flickering, flashing, and people/items vanishing and reappearing is much worse.

I haven't played more than 25 minutes before I had to hit the sack. Visually (when everything is working) it looks amazing. Controls seem very tight as well. 

I can't comment on gameplay yet as I haven't played enough but reading all the negative posts and reviews has me already regretting the buy. BUT I hope I play after work tonight and enjoy it. It looks awesome anyways.

It's very clear that this is a console game first. Even the PC instruction booklet has the 360 controller all over it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 4, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> It's very clear that this is a console game first. Even the PC instruction booklet has the 360 controller all over it.



As a PC gamer first and foremost, I really feel betrayed... The "consolization" of our favorite pastime is now almost complete... PC only studios have given in to the temptation, and joined the dark side... 

Rage, a game from id is basically a console port, and Bethesda is only showing 360 footage of Skyrim, one of my most anticipated games in years (although you could argue that the TES series have lately been released for consoles as well, but the PC version would always shine above the inferior console versions)

I fear the worst is yet to come... BF3, you're our only hope


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 4, 2011)

So from what I gather it is exactly what I expected. Borderlands meets Fallout 3. Another example of iD spending too much time making the game seem "cool" and not enough time giving players a story that makes them want to play.

So I guess all would say I should wait til a good Steam sale and enjoy the combat and enemy diversity.


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 4, 2011)

Come on guys its not _that bad_.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

you guys argue sooooo much over nothing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you guys argue sooooo much over nothing.



Well we would argue on your hotness but we seen no pics.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

I play video games. i'm nothing special.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I play video games. i'm nothing special.



Then we shall argue about video games then. Problem solved. RAGE Y U NO RUN GOOD!


----------



## LDNL (Oct 4, 2011)

Set sail for another console port fail.  I was really hoping for something to keep me occupied for the next month. Looks like another title I wouldnt even touch with a stick before I start to question why do I even have a decent enough gaming rig pc


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

Raging about Rage not being the rage of PC gaming is all the rage!

Stellar.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

For such a hyped game and glitchiness aside, this game is mediocre at best. I'm honestly not surprised, ID really haven't done anything good since Doom 3.. and I really didn't think that game was all that great either. I have no idea why I bought Rage.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> For such a hyped game and glitchiness aside, this game is mediocre at best. I'm honestly not surprised, ID really haven't done anything good since Doom 3.. and I really didn't think that game was all that great either. I have no idea why I bought Rage.



You are right about the DOOM3 part, what is it that id makes for good press? I wouldnt compare it to DNF, but RAGE took an awful time to develop and got major hypes, i expected a game of the games. I guess there is still Skyrim to hope for.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

Y u no work right rage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> Y u no work right rage!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
Y is miss spelled in your picture... *


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> For such a hyped game and glitchiness aside, this game is mediocre at best. I'm honestly not surprised, ID really haven't done anything good since Doom 3.. and I really didn't think that game was all that great either. I have no idea why I bought Rage.



I think that ID needs to step away from the ''first person shooter with pretty graphics'' routine and branch out a little for a bit. I feel as though Rage just adds itself to the stack with BF3, Metro, Crysis etc. We have pretty FPS games on the horizon and some already here, and 
I'm having some fun with Rage, but it isn't anything worth the hype it garnered.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> For such a hyped game and glitchiness aside, this game is mediocre at best. I'm honestly not surprised, ID really haven't done anything good since Doom 3.. and I really didn't think that game was all that great either. I have no idea why I bought Rage.



I agree......you should have bought ME rage.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree......you should have bought ME rage.



Me too.. :trollface:


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree......you should have bought ME rage.



You like flickering graphics, slow loading textures and crazy artifacts? The John Carmack love boat is sinking quickly my friend.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree......you should have bought ME rage.



<--------- :trollface: me too!


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> You like flickering graphics, slow loading textures and crazy artifacts? The John Carmack love boat is sinking quickly my friend.



It will get fixed. I have faith in carmack.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

I reinstalled Doom 3 this morning.  I never finished it.

I'll wait on Rage.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> It will get fixed. I have faith in carmack.



You're trollin' hard today. 

Anyways, I don't. Right now he's no better than American McGee. I'd rather play Bad Day LA than this trash right now and that's saying something.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'd rather play Bad Day LA than this trash right now and that's saying something.



lol, I wouldn't go that far.

Try the new Beta drivers considering AMD drivers/cards have been having an issue with the game.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> You're trollin' hard today.
> 
> Anyways, I don't. Right now he's no better than American McGee. I'd rather play Bad Day LA than this trash right now and that's saying something.



I am pretty upset too. I paid $60.00 and I can't even play the game to it's full extent. It shouldnt be released if it is going to have issues like this from the start. If and when it gets fixed I will forget about it and hope Carmack doesnt have another hiccup like this with doom 4, As for the trolling, It's a hard knock life doing what I do


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> You like flickering graphics, slow loading textures and crazy artifacts? The John Carmack love boat is sinking quickly my friend.



If it runs good on the console then its fine. Like I said this game was never meant for PC. Sad........very sad.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> lol, I wouldn't go that far.
> 
> Try the new Beta drivers considering AMD drivers/cards have been having an issue with the game.



That's another thing. Why in the heck would AMD release a beta driver that has a very old open gl on it? Their driver team is really off the ball lately. 

I really hope we get some texture improvements too. The way the textures look and considering how many gb's this game is, it's really mind boggling.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> That's another thing. Why in the heck would AMD release a beta driver that has a very old open gl on it? Their driver team is really off the ball lately.
> 
> I really hope we get some texture improvements too. The way the textures look and considering how many gb's this game is, it's really mind boggling.



I thought the Graphics looked really good, IMO. (minus the texture lag and pop in)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I thought the Graphics looked really good, IMO. (minus the texture lag and pop in)



You gotta understand something about TPU. None of its members have a broken computer or install. Its ALWAYS the games,driver,developer, or sleestak's fault.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 4, 2011)

So its not worth buying right now at full price?


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You gotta understand something about TPU. None of its members have a broken computer or install. Its ALWAYS the games,driver,developer, or sleestak's fault.



Lol. Your man-crush on Carmack has no bounds does it? Really though, I would expect this type of response from someone who runs slow RAM with loose timings on an AMD setup.  If they only made a console for graphic artists. 



MilkyWay said:


> So its not worth buying right now at full price?



Absolutely not.

I have to say though I love the way the game looks.. Textures and glitches aside.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> So its not worth buying right now at full price?



Its got an average of 85%. So its really a coin toss from what I know.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lol. Your man-crush on Carmack has no bounds does it? Really though, I would expect this type of response from someone who runs slow RAM with loose timings on an AMD setup.  If they only made a console for graphic artists.



They do.  It's called Etch-A-Sketch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lol. Your man-crush on Carmack has no bounds does it? Really though, I would expect this type of response from someone who runs slow RAM with loose timings on an AMD setup.  If they only made a console for graphic artists.



Say what you will.......but my rig wasn't smitten by Zeus.......and it runs games fine


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

A patch will fix all the issues with time. I'm trying not to judge it until we get some sort of response from ID/AMD on these issues with Textures, Pop-Ins, Artifacts ETC. I really want to get into the gameplay however I can't until they fix this.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Say what you will.......but my rig wasn't smitten by Zeus.......and it runs games fine



Nor was mine.. Just my server. Which btw, will be back up soon as Thor just returned with my brand new motherboard. A motherboard I didn't even have to pay shipping for, for the RMA. The god's smile down upon me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 4, 2011)

I was looking for a great singleplayer experience something as good as Deus Ex HR, the design looks nice but i guess i can wait i got other games i want to buy out in the next week or so. No doubt Rage on PC will drop to like £20 or £17.99 like Deus Ex has.

Its not out till Friday in the UK.

LOL how many gigs is the proposed texture pack?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> They do.  It's called Etch-A-Sketch.



Did they let you have a gun yet at the academy or are you still learning to tie your hello kitty boots?


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did they let you have a gun yet at the academy or are you still learning to tie your hello kitty boots?



Please don't type while fingerpainting, you'll mess up you're keyabord. 


Why in the hell am I involved in this conversation?! I'm supposed to be a senior moderator or something.

Anyways, Rage didn't live up to the "hype". When all is fixed, patched, massaged it will be an enjoyable game, this I know. Back to work for me.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Please don't type while fingerpainting, you'll mess up you're keyabord.
> 
> 
> Why in the hell am I involved in this conversation?! I'm supposed to be a senior moderator or something.
> ...



You silly moderator! how dare you engage in a conversation! do you ever see me talking over at GN?! NO!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Please don't type while fingerpainting, you'll mess up you're keyabord.
> 
> 
> Why in the hell am I involved in this conversation?! I'm supposed to be a senior moderator or something.
> ...



Tempera paint tastes like.......burning.

Anyway its got bugs. Its a PC game. Whats new. Once its patched it will be awesome.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tempera paint tastes like.......burning.
> 
> Anyway its got bugs. Its a PC game. Whats new. Once its patched it will be awesome.



I agree. Kind of sucks though paying 60.00 bucks and not being able to enjoy it fully right at the release! but, Life sucks than you die.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I agree. Kind of sucks though paying 60.00 bucks and not being able to enjoy it fully right at the release! but, Life sucks than you die.



Be greatful you didnt buy Dead Island then.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Be greatful you didnt buy Dead Island then.



Funny story....     I did.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 4, 2011)

Dead island rocks. I totally have a blast playing it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Dead island rocks. I totally have a blast playing it!



Oh it does! No doubt. But day 0 was a F@#KING nightmare until they made us RE-DOWNLOAD the game lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

<chews on some dentyne> a broken console port you don't say


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> <chews on some dentyne> a broken console port you don't say



What gets me is it's ID SOFTWARE THE GODS OF PC GAMING (Pre 2000) and they give us this? it should be flawless on the PC from the release. We shouldnt have to wait for a patch. That is a huge letdown I am experiencing from ID & Carmack.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> For such a hyped game and glitchiness aside, this game is mediocre at best. I'm honestly not surprised, ID really haven't done anything good since Doom 3.. and I really didn't think that game was all that great either. I have no idea why I bought Rage.



You should rebuild it in Mindcraft!  You could call it "GAYge" but it would be the opposite of rage.. Your graphics would suck, but erockers story would live on for ages!


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

Latest AMD Rage hotfix drivers (that work) for DL: http://www2.ati.com/Drivers/hotfix/amd_catalyst_rage_performance_driver.exe

I tested them myself, and performance is good now, no more flickering or glitchy rendering.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

Carmack will fix all of the pc issues and release it on linux!  For free!


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Latest AMD Rage hotfix drivers (that work) for DL: http://www2.ati.com/Drivers/hotfix/amd_catalyst_rage_performance_driver.exe
> 
> I tested them myself, and performance is good now, no more flickering or glitchy rendering.



Thanks Erocker! I must try these when I get home.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder how bad multi-platform releases are going to be when the Wii U launches next year.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I wonder how bad console ports are going to get once the Wii U launches next year. the PC will be the minority 1/4 platform.



It depends on popularity. The Wii is so popular because it's simple. Many of the games are simple and the controls are simple. This made things popular for the "traditinal non-gaming" consumer (older folks) and they're the ones with the money. Wii U looks great for a gamer and the younger crowd but I'm not so certain it has the same appeal to the other demographic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> It depends on popularity. The Wii is so popular because it's simple. Many of the games are simple and the controls are simple. This made things popular for the "traditinal non-gaming" consumer (older folks) and they're the ones with the money. Wii U looks great for a gamer and the younger crowd but I'm not so certain it has the same appeal to the other demographic.



Also the Wii U is to be vastly more powerful then the 360 and PS3 so if anything its a GOOD thing the Wii U is coming. We might start to see some better games ported over.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

another platform means more time, work and probably less attention to the PC.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I wonder how bad multi-platform releases are going to be once the Wii U launches next year.



That's very off topic... but I think it will stink... Pii-u... hehehe Ok I have to get ready to get out of hell.. I hope they fix this game cause i want it very bad.. but i'm glad i didn't get it before release.. Hopefully the price will drop and i can get it. 
*
EDIT: Here's some Rage tweaks! *


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it's relevant. I don't know if people noticed but if a game isn't delayed it's usually broken. I wonder how much worse it can get and when will it end.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

If someone would send me the INI file I will make a Config utility. I'm waiting till after BF3's release to put out the BF3 config utility. So, this could be fun until then.. What do you guys think? anybody want to post there ini file in here so i can get it?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope no wii talk here x)


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

no delicious pumpkin cheesecake for you. bumblebee made it herself for thanksgiving


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Latest AMD Rage hotfix drivers (that work) for DL: http://www2.ati.com/Drivers/hotfix/amd_catalyst_rage_performance_driver.exe
> 
> I tested them myself, and performance is good now, no more flickering or glitchy rendering.



Still having issues with Slow loading textures? I am assuming that is engine related and not going to be fixed until a patch is released.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> no delicious pumpkin cheesecake for you. bumblebee made it herself for thanksgiving



You're a her?, wtf.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> Still having issues with Slow loading textures? I am assuming that is engine related and not going to be fixed until a patch is released.



Did you see what i posted about the RAGE Tweak guide?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> You're a her?, wtf.



yesirrr


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Did you see what i posted about the RAGE Tweak guide?



I guess what my point is, is they should just release a patch. I shouldnt have to do this to make my game play right.. wtf id


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> You're a her?, wtf.



Dude.  Where the f*** have you been?


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> Still having issues with Slow loading textures? I am assuming that is engine related and not going to be fixed until a patch is released.



Minimal. Only on the very edge of the screen when I turn quickly.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I guess what my point is, is they should just release a patch. I shouldnt have to do this to make my game play right.. wtf id



True.. but that's what i like about id games so much.. is the fact that they let you have access to those files and the console.. Everyone can say console port all they want, BUT they gave use the drop down console to tweak settings.. That is Id... They could have been like every other console port and locked the console from us...  I got to get out of here.. later all!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> True.. but that's what i like about id games so much.. is the fact that they let you have access to those files and the console.. Everyone can say console port all they want, BUT they gave use the drop down console to tweak settings.. That is Id... They could have been like every other console port and locked the console from us...  I got to get out of here.. later all!



Didn't they give out a full range of mod tools as well?

I'm still going to wait for a sale to get the game.  I really do want to play it.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> True.. but that's what i like about id games so much.. is the fact that they let you have access to those files and the console.. Everyone can say console port all they want, BUT they gave use the drop down console to tweak settings.. That is Id... They could have been like every other console port and locked the console from us...  I got to get out of here.. later all!



True, However it shouldn't be a console port anyways. They are messing it up for us PC gamers.   id should be the first to understand this as they are the grandfather of PC gaming.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Minimal. Only on the very edge of the screen when I turn quickly.



I will give it a shot when I get off of work. I sit on a computer at work all day, might as well sit around all night on one tweaking rage too!


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I saw this article a couple months ago. 

http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=23760


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> I wish I saw this article a couple months ago.
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=23760



 Exactly. He of all people should have known that from the beginning? :shadedshu COME ON CARMACK!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Dude.  Where the f*** have you been?



Always thought Black Panther was the only girl on here lol. Assumed everyone else was 100% man. 

Plus ive been sick the past few days so my mind has been wandering without me. lol

Good to see some more gals on here!!!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, you also have to abide by the unwritten rulebook of the internet.

Unless it's been to your house, it has a penis.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

haha

a lot of women play video games. we're like ninjas waiting to strike or shake you down for child support


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2011)

> http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=23760
> My development system now has twenty-four threads and twenty-four gigs of memory, and we can start putting on half a terabyte of solid state drives, and these are the things that are gonna drive the development process on the PC.


Holy shit! Carmack has a dual Westmere, dual Magny-Cores, or quad Lisbon workstation. 

That's not exactly your average gaming computer...


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

http://images.wikia.com/bungie/images/4/4a/Successful_troll.gif      John carmack & us after releasing Rage at midnight.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats great RevengE


----------



## Gzero (Oct 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> haha
> 
> a lot of women play video games. we're like ninjas waiting to strike or shake you down for child support



*waits for the awkward male female banter that always starts up once gender has become established*

So what's the low down on this game? Is it a fun shooter worth freeing up space on my HDD for?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 5, 2011)

Gzero said:


> *waits for the awkward male female banter that always starts up once gender has become established*
> 
> So what's the low down on this game? Is it a fun shooter worth freeing up space on my HDD for?



you will get none.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2415178&postcount=207
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2415186&postcount=208


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I wish I saw this article a couple months ago.
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=23760



Noob. You gotta keep up with these things man. I guess when you're a big balla like yourself you don't have to make educated purchases. You just buy and if it sucks you rant and uninstall.

1. RAGE was designed from the ground up for consoles.
2. RAGE is not an iD game as you would expect.
3. RAGE on the PC was a secondary development.

All of these things have been common knowledge for some time. Even Carmacks realization that consoles suck has been known. RAGE in all essence is a cash cow for Zenimax. Nothing more. Ill be buying this game when it comes down in price. But you gotta be honest here man. ME.....TheMailman and his borderline unhealthy infatuation with Carmack did not pre-order this game. That should have told ya something.......other then I'm broke. Because if I thought this was a true iD game I would have been straight necking crackheads for money to buy it.



BumbleBee said:


> another platform means more time, work and probably less attention to the PC.



Thats never happen in the past.....nor will it happen in the future. What the Wii U will do however is make the PS3 and 360 look like shit if they use the hardware right.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Noob. You gotta keep up with these things man. I guess when you're a big balla like yourself you don't have to make educated purchases. You just buy and if it sucks you rant and uninstall.
> 
> 1. RAGE was designed from the ground up for consoles.
> 2. RAGE is not an iD game as you would expect.
> ...



Sorry I don't find you credible or make it a point to read every single post you make. In the end, do I really care? No. Is it remotely important in regards to other things in my life? No. Haters gonna hate I guess. I'm playing the game now. AMD fixed their drivers and the game is okay. I've made much, much worse purchases.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've made much, much worse purchases.



Like that Mexican transvestite we picked up a while back?


----------



## techtard (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Noob. You gotta keep up with these things man. I guess when you're a big balla like yourself you don't have to make educated purchases. You just buy and if it sucks you rant and uninstall.
> 
> 1. RAGE was designed from the ground up for consoles.
> 2. RAGE is not an iD game as you would expect.
> ...




Looks like my preferred method of game buying blew up in my face.
I try to go into a media blackout with games I am interested in. That way I don't see all the damned spoilers and such.
If I had payed attention and saw that this was console first, I would have waited for a steam sale to buy this cheap.

Ah well, I just got back from work, time to try the newer AMD beta drivers and see if it makes the game playable.

PS I'm an old school FPS gamer from back in the day. For me, FPS games don't need a story. At all. As long as the shooting mechanics are good, and the multi-player is fun, that's all that matters. 
That was for all the people complaining about a lack of story. Go buy a RPG or MMO if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like that Mexican transvestite we picked up a while back?



Frightfully close...


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like that Mexican transvestite we picked up a while back?



Yeah, that would be a bigger mistake.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like that Mexican transvestite we picked up a while back?



you guys picked up my roommate?


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

Please stay on topic and stop ridiculing my poor decisions in life. Yes, this is an official warning.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

So I have a half hour left of work. I will give the new hotfix drivers a shot. I wonder if they are going to release a patch in the near future? I sure hope so.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats never happen in the past.....nor will it happen in the future. What the Wii U will do however is make the PS3 and 360 look like shit if they use the hardware right.



it's happening now with only 3 platforms.. the PC isn't getting any attention. developers are not pushing the hardware, there are hardly any exclusives and it has lost it's place as lead platform.

Bethesda, Ubisoft and Rockstar have signed on with Nintendo to develop third party titles for the Wii U.

if Rockstar launches a Grand Theft Auto sequel on all 4 platforms, how bad will the PC version be? are PC Games going to be delayed a year? not even bother to come out? same day release but broken? longer dev cycles?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've made much, much worse purchases.


Do I sense disappointment?  If so, why?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

UPS finally knocked at my door, been waiting for the game all day... after reading this thread though, sounds like I'm in for some disappointment 

Well, no point in crying now, will just install and hope for the best...


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> UPS finally knocked at my door, been waiting for the game all day... after reading this thread though, sounds like I'm in for some disappointment
> 
> Well, no point in crying now, will just install and hope for the best...



It's really not that bad. Once the fixes are in play 100% I think it will be an enjoyable game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's happening now with only 3 platforms.. the PC isn't getting any attention. developers are not pushing the hardware, there are hardly any exclusives and it has lost it's place as lead platform.
> 
> Bethesda, Ubisoft and Rockstar have signed on with Nintendo to develop third party titles for the Wii U.
> 
> if Rockstar launches a Grand Theft Auto sequel on all 4 platforms, how bad will the PC version be? are PC Games going to be delayed a year? not even bother to come out? same day release but broken? longer dev cycles?



Lead platform? Since when? I don't ever remember it being a "lead" platform. Not before or after the 84 crash.
No attention? BF3? Starcraft?
No exclusives? Just about all RTS and a million other indi games?
Also we get all the good games on the PC that you do on the console. GoW? Big deal. Beat it once and you're done. StarCraft will last you YEARS. Face it. We have higher standards then console kids. What we call bugs and say is unacceptable you call DLC. Basicly consoles today are watered down PC's for people who dont know how to install drivers.

Please. The Wii U will just allow some developers to make better looking games then the CURRENT consoles. Not the PC. Its already outdated by PC standards. Like I said the Wii U has the hardware to make the current consoles look like shit. Which is a good thing indeed. Might open a few sheep's eyes.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2011)

No reason to get our panties in a bunch.  We're all gamers here....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lead platform? Since when? I don't ever remember it being a "lead" platform. Not before or after the 84 crash.
> No attention? BF3? Starcraft?
> No exclusives? Just about all RTS and a million other indi games?
> Also we get all the good games on the PC that you do on the console. GoW? Big deal. Beat it once and you're done. StarCraft will last you YEARS. Face it. We have higher standards then console kids. What we call bugs and say is unacceptable you call DLC. Basicly consoles today are watered down PC's for people who dont know how to install drivers.
> ...



There's still some hope, Blizzard, Dice, CD Projekt to name a few, still deliver solid PC releases, and Epic with the latest Unreal Engine tech, take the Samaritan demo for example, that kind of hi fidelity graphics can only be achieved on a PC.

I still think developers will see the light when they realize consoles are a dead end; after this blow though, I'm really rooting for Bethesda not to disappoint with Skyrim, one can dream, huh?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lead platform? Since when? I don't ever remember it being a "lead" platform. Not before or after the 84 crash.
> No attention? BF3? Starcraft?
> No exclusives? Just about all RTS and a million other indi games?
> Also we get all the good games on the PC that you do on the console. GoW? Big deal. Beat it once and you're done. StarCraft will last you YEARS. Face it. We have higher standards then console kids.
> ...



sigh.. I said _hardly_ any exclusives. stop defending the PC.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 5, 2011)

im so excited just orderer my copy ( anarchy Ed. ) !!! No shit from steam this time DVD ROM, the game deserve to stay in my " state of the art games collection "


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> sigh.. I said _hardly_ any exclusives. stop defending the PC.



Consoles have hardly any exclusives ether by that mentality.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 5, 2011)

whatever you say...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> whatever you say...



Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 5, 2011)

my cd/s of rage just arrived in the post then,and ill be damned!!! its not out in aus yet,what a joke,i can buy the cd but cant install it except from steam ,which will take 2 days to download,unbelievable!!!

does anyone know when it will be"released" in aus???


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 5, 2011)

techtard said:


> Looks like my preferred method of game buying blew up in my face.
> I try to go into a media blackout with games I am interested in. That way I don't see all the damned spoilers and such.
> If I had payed attention and saw that this was console first, I would have waited for a steam sale to buy this cheap.
> 
> ...




here here,xactly!! but a story is good too,if its done right,im one too,my roots go back to pengo and space invaders,haha,


----------



## techtard (Oct 5, 2011)

The newer beta Rage drivers from AMD seem to have tamed some of the issues. 
The game runs beautifully @ 60FPS for a while, but slowly drops to 10 still on my system. It's like the cache is being filled up and not purged. Also, It is showing very low GPU usage in MSI afterburner OSD.
Also, at launch of the game in the console, it shows my VRAM as 0, and my CPU as 4hz. Maybe some wonky auto detection is what's killing performance.
But I'm running a bunch of custom tweaked launch settings, so that could be the issue. I guess tonight I will be fucking around with the rageConfig.cfg file and tweaked variables to find what works best. 

PS Moving the cache from my 7200.12 Barracuda drive to my caviar black 640 seems to have sped up the texture streaming pop-in.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 5, 2011)

good to know tard,thanx,i cant install it yet even tho i just got the discs then[3 of em too haha]except for a humungeous 2 day steam download,id rather wait and do it off of of discs i think, 

what a nuisance,i may have a 60gb vertex 3 here this arvo,so maybe best to put os on that,with just rage and nothing else,cant believe its not out in aus,grrrrr.ive filed that steam launcher fix you? posted b4,please give us the heads up if you can too with what works why not,thanx,ms.

if youve downloaded from steam,may be worth a game defrag,possibly,do you use game booster ?


----------



## techtard (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, I've defragged and everything. Haven't tried the gamebooster yet, am still tweaking the command line settings and playing with the rageConfig.cfg file.

I'm giving up on this for the night. Spent too much time last night browsing forums and trying settings out.

Whatever I do, the game slowly drops to around 10 FPS. It starts at 60, and a few minutes later it becomes unplayable. 

Either I have some undiagnosed problem with my rig, or this game needs a bit more work. 
My computer is a frankensteined system that has been cobbled together from several upgrades and system changes, so that could be an issue.

Not a huge deal, I've got other games to play. But having just shelled out $60, this is kinda a slap in the nuts.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

Those drivers really didn't do much for me. I am still getting alot of weird shit happening and the game just locked up for no reason. It seems alittle better but not much. Characters are artifacting and going in and out still and the textures are still pretty slow loading. EDIT* I restarted my PC and it seems alittle better. Still not close to 100 percent but the drivers did help alittle.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 5, 2011)

techtard said:


> Yes, I've defragged and everything. Haven't tried the gamebooster yet, am still tweaking the command line settings and playing with the rageConfig.cfg file.
> 
> I'm giving up on this for the night. Spent too much time last night browsing forums and trying settings out.
> 
> ...



in aus its 95$ on steam,thats a lot of cash !! i got it for 58$ from another place,glad i didnt buy it frm steam,oh well,im sure they will patch it up in no time,

there is another game im interested in called "the heist",might be ok,its steam again tho,haha,damn steam,love it and hate it,

good luck with it anyhow tard,you tell that frankenrigg from me to pull itself together and get some fps happening pronto!!:


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

I also did this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ryK2PErQQc   it may help some of you after installing the new driver hotfix. It helped me.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=23760


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

OK, installed the game, had dinner with my family, gave my son a bath, read a book to him, put him to sleep, and was so excited to finally fire the game on my rig....

Only to find out it's utterly unplayable on 3-way SLI! massive lag, GPU usage across all 3 cards constantly jumps from 5% to 75% every microsecond!, tried both on surround and a single monitor, same results...

Activated single card use, loaded the game, massive improvement! the menus are fluid, this can't be so bad after all, all I need to do is wait for an SLI profile, right? Time to play me some Rage!!

Wrong!!!  Gameplay is fluid, but I have textures loading every time I turn my point of view! Jesus! This can't be right? I waited all this time for this??? 

All right, I'm turning everything off, tomorrow is a new day, will wait for a new driver, patch, whatever! 

Sorry guys, just had to vent my frustration...


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 5, 2011)

Geez hope this gets sorted out. I was getting rage. Guess not now. Oh well at least Skyrim comes out in little over a month.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

now my problem is it likes to freeze when loading. They really need to fix this soon. *EDIT* It is zone freezing I Cant get past the Mutant TV Mission, it freezes after I beat it and try to go up the elevator.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

Quick update: I'm pretty sure this has been posted before on this thread, and I'm a dumbass for not reading all of it, but this may help other ppl who just joined us and have Nvidia cards:

I googled for a fix to my problems, downloaded the beta drivers 285.38 here, opened the update tab in the driver control panel, and it automatically downloaded a new SLI profile for the game.

Needless to say, all three GPUs are running, barely hitting 35~40% usage, and the game is smooth as silk, I'm as happy as can be 

The game has pretty impressive visuals, but the textures are very low res. up close  Well, as I said, chances are this fix has already been posted, but I hope ppl who just started reading this thread find this post useful, I'm off to play Rage!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 5, 2011)

Apparently AMD have re-released the RAGE driver...



			
				AnandTech said:
			
		

> With the release of id Software's Rage this morning, AMD has pushed out a new preview driver specifically for the game. Unlike last week's 11.10 preview driver, AMD has not assigned a version number to this driver as it's based on an earlier fork than 11.10, making it both newer and older than the 11.10 preview. As a result AMD is reccomending users only install this driver for playing Rage, and stick to 11.10 otherwise.
> 
> Update: AMD apparently posted the wrong driver the first time around. The Catalyst preview for Rage has been re-released with the correct driver.



Download it 'ere.

I'll be interested to see how this one performs.


----------



## Kast (Oct 5, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I also did this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ryK2PErQQc   it may help some of you after installing the new driver hotfix. It helped me.



Certainly worked for me.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 5, 2011)

so we have a positive on the latest amd driver hotfix?if so,glad to hear that,

good work gents,thanx for posting,im about 8 hrs away from when it will be rteady to install in aus,thank god i dont have to download off of steam,haha,got discs,


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Holy shit! Carmack has a dual Westmere, dual Magny-Cores, or quad Lisbon workstation.
> 
> That's not exactly your average gaming computer...



That's the point. Production of PC games/engines should start on uber PCs, because in just 3 years that kind of power will become mainstream and in 5 (when the game is released) it will be almost obsolete.

He bought the hype of "next-gen" consoles (because the specs were better than the PCs they had at office at the time) and thought that would be the standard for a long time, when in reality they were nearly obsolete by the time they were released. There's many software guys who think that hardware development will slow down at some point, admitely a huge mistake for someone in his potition. 

But that's maybe Carmack's problem, he is so focused on his jobs and research, that I don't know if he trully followed the hardware side of things too closely. Probably has someone else researching future hardware trends and this person probably thinks like most others seem to think in the industry: it seems that everybody decided that widening their install base, by doing games run on mainstream hardware would be the best bet, completely forgetting that it's entusiasts who really pay for their games.

He realized all that and is willing to fix it for future games, so for me there is hope. I always knew Rage was a console game, I mean, the first time I heard the name Rage, in a 2005 or 2006 interview where they were asked about the future of the company, they specifically said that in parallel to their known franchises Doom and Quake, they were going to make a new franchise for consoles (only), kind of like Epic had created Gears of War for consoles. Of course they realized that multi-platform is the way to go and released it for PC too, but this came probably late in the development cycle, there was no turning back.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 5, 2011)

looks like the texture popping issue is solved for some people, the guy with the 6970 seems happy.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2156408


----------



## Pandora's Box (Oct 5, 2011)

http://youtu.be/liHp93fbuuY?hd=1

video i uploaded. custom config in video description.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 5, 2011)

~25fps on my computer with 800x600 res and no aa....sigh :shadedshu


----------



## ctrain (Oct 5, 2011)

my gtx 260 apparently completely obliterates this game, the gpu usage is low to the point where it'd probably be over 100 fps almost always at none / 2x aa... and i wish it could since i have a 120hz monitor.

since it's capped at 60 i just left it on 8x and it's still never once dipped under. texture pop in is very minimal.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 5, 2011)

ctrain said:


> my gtx 260 apparently completely obliterates this game, the gpu usage is low to the point where it'd probably be over 100 fps almost always at none / 2x aa... and i wish it could since i have a 120hz monitor.
> 
> since it's capped at 60 i just left it on 8x and it's still never once dipped under. texture pop in is very minimal.



That's after applying all thse fixes that are floating around or without any tweaking? 

If it's going strong on a GTX260 it sure should go 3x times better on faster cards.

I wonder if newest cards, DX11 cards, have been improved for OpenGL at all. Maybe all the problems are due to lack of a proper OpenGL implementation in newer cards.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> so we have a positive on the latest amd driver hotfix?if so,glad to hear that,
> 
> good work gents,thanx for posting,im about 8 hrs away from when it will be rteady to install in aus,thank god i dont have to download off of steam,haha,got discs,



Ehhh, It helps alittle but not fully. I am not getting zone freezing like no other. I also have a weird fuzzy line in the middle of my screen after installing the "new" hotfix drivers. I am throwing this on the shelf until they fix this. This is unacceptable.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 5, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> That's after applying all thse fixes that are floating around or without any tweaking?
> 
> If it's going strong on a GTX260 it sure should go 3x times better on faster cards.



On my GTX 470 it's still capped at 60 frames and texture pop in is also minimal, this is without any tweaks or fixes.

I'm guessing the game auto configures itself on peoples PC's in order to stay on 60 FPS consistently.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

This game is making me RAGE.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

I played for a few hours last night with no issue. 

I use:

Fixed AMD Catalyst Drivers for RAGE.
Made the cache folders in APPDATA-> Local

Use these settings in CCC:
AA: Enhance AA
Morphological AA: Enabled.
Texture Quality: Highest setting
Vsync: Always on
OpenGL triple buffering: box checked.
AA mode: SuperSampling


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I played for a few hours last night with no issue.
> 
> I use:
> 
> ...



I didn't mess around with the CCC settings. I am getting zone freezing though. I think that is more of a game issue than anything else, I could be wrong. I will try this later. I made the cache folders and posted a link on here how to do it for those that don't know.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 5, 2011)

http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1236250-rage-support/page__p__18743528#entry18743528

also this game has strafe jumping


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1236250-rage-support/page__p__18743528#entry18743528
> 
> also this game has strafe jumping


----------



## laszlo (Oct 5, 2011)

i don't have the gpu transcode menu .. did i need to install software for use it? or is useless ? anyone know?is this help to get rid of...

i hate popping textures fcking bethesda without advance graphic option...


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1236250-rage-support/page__p__18743528#entry18743528
> 
> also this game has strafe jumping





laszlo said:


> i don't have the gpu transcode menu .. did i need to install software for use it? or is useless ? anyone know?is this help to get rid of...
> 
> i hate popping textures fcking bethesda without advance graphic option...



Check the link in uuuaaaaaa's post. GPU Transcode is only for Nvidia 400 and 500 series.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 5, 2011)

laszlo said:


> i don't have the gpu transcode menu .. did i need to install software for use it? or is useless ? anyone know?is this help to get rid of...
> 
> i hate popping textures fcking bethesda without advance graphic option...



The GPU transcoding option is only for Nvidia cards apparently. (I'm playing Rage on an Nvidia card, and the GPU transcoding option is in the graphics settings options)


----------



## laszlo (Oct 5, 2011)

that link don't work;however seems we need a patch as this is ridiculous;i know my rig is not hyper-super  but till now i played all titles as i want;maybe somebody manage to find a way to change settings


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

laszlo said:


> that link don't work;however seems we need a patch as this is ridiculous;i know my rig is not hyper-super  but till now i played all titles as i want;maybe somebody manage to find a way to change settings



Trust me they are aware of all the issues, It is all over the internet. Let's just see how long it takes for them to get the problem fixed and patch this game. This response time will determine my future purchases with both of the companies.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 5, 2011)

laszlo said:


> that link don't work;however seems we need a patch as this is ridiculous;i know my rig is not hyper-super  but till now i played all titles as i want;maybe somebody manage to find a way to change settings



http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2156408

iirc hd3870 has 512Mb of ram

Test the config for 512mb on that thread, it works for some people.
But i am afraid that your cpu might be an issue.

Also the new RAGE driver is for hd5k and hd6k series

hope this helps


----------



## laszlo (Oct 5, 2011)

i know they're aware... problem is they were aware before launching...i have a bad feeling they won't patch...who don't like buy a new rig...another way to force people buying


uuuaaaaaaaa

tx ;CPU is not a problem driver beta is only for win7 for specific cards so i think is not a driver issue as i have a lot of frames...

even your last link is not ok??!!!

steam&bethesda main domain down?


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

laszlo said:


> i know they're aware... problem is they were aware before launching...i have a bad feeling they won't patch...who don't like buy a new rig...another way to force people buying
> 
> 
> uuuaaaaaaaa
> ...



If they don't patch or resolve the issues I think that will kill their future sales. I will no longer have faith in id.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 5, 2011)

i just read that also PS3 version have texture popping ;how the hell is that possible;i understand that the new idtech5 engine optimize and this is why i see popping crap but on ps3 version also?

however the game name suit this crap


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

laszlo said:


> i just read that also PS3 version have texture popping ;how the hell is that possible;i understand that the new idtech5 engine optimize and this is why i see popping crap but on ps3 version also?
> 
> however the game name suit this crap



Some say the texture poping was a sacrifice they made for the engine, I don't know how true that statement is or if it will ever be fixed 100 percent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not sure I trust this tbh...
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> .. plus it's rather off topic.



Don't


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't



Thank you for the clean up, sir!


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have really enjoyed it thus far....mobs dropping in...jumping over shit...somewhat tough..somewhat.  Good entertainment untill BF3 release...then waiting on Old Republic.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> I have really enjoyed it thus far....mobs dropping in...jumping over shit...somewhat tough..somewhat.  Good entertainment untill BF3 release...then waiting on Old Republic.



Yeah, must be nice. I can play it but it's not very fun when it freezes with the pop in and glitches.  YA,WE JELLY!


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

RevengE said:


> Yeah, must be nice. I can play it but it's not very fun when it freezes with the pop in and glitches.  YA,WE JELLY!



Are you still having issues? Once I did the things mentioned above it's been pretty darn close to perfect.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Are you still having issues? Once I did the things mentioned above it's been pretty darn close to perfect.



I havent done all the Steam stuff yet. I will try that when I get home, Like Forcing AA and all that good stuff. I will update once I do it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 5, 2011)

What is the general consensus on this game?  Is it fun to play if I already have Fallout 3 & NV?  Worth the $50 or wait for bargain bin?


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What is the general consensus on this game?  Is it fun to play if I already have Fallout 3 & NV?  Worth the $50 or wait for bargain bin?



Bargain bin, Def Not. If it was working right out of the box I would give it a 8.5/10 so far. It so far is very fun and looks amazing. totally different experience, imo, than fallout.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 5, 2011)

How To Unlock Rage's High Resolution Textures With A Few Simple Tweaks:

http://www.geforce.com/News/article...textures-with-a-few-simple-tweaks?sf2286831=1


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 6, 2011)

RevengE said:


> Ehhh, It helps alittle but not fully. I am not getting zone freezing like no other. I also have a weird fuzzy line in the middle of my screen after installing the "new" hotfix drivers. I am throwing this on the shelf until they fix this. This is unacceptable.




im sorry to hear that,looks like folks are raging all over the net over this game,im installing from discs right now,so i will give the heads up on what happens when i try to play later,

i have installed the rage amd drivers and will try the cache folder too,hope it gets solved for all anyhow,must be disappointing say what!!!!


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What is the general consensus on this game?  Is it fun to play if I already have Fallout 3 & NV?  Worth the $50 or wait for bargain bin?





RevengE said:


> Bargain bin, Def Not. If it was working right out of the box I would give it a 8.5/10 so far. It so far is very fun and looks amazing. totally different experience, imo, than fallout.



I have yet to have a single issue (occasional popup textures, but not much). 

after 12 hours of play, it is a lot of fun. plays well. however, if I did not need something to fill my time till the 25th, I would not have bought.


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> How To Unlock Rage's High Resolution Textures With A Few Simple Tweaks:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/News/article...textures-with-a-few-simple-tweaks?sf2286831=1



Works great! Things still running at a solid (yet capped) 60 fps.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Works great! Things still running at a solid (yet capped) 60 fps.



So you have done the Steam startup options,Cache file, the new driver, and now the new texture unlock and everything is running good? I sure hope mine is the same way.


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2011)

RevengE said:


> So you have done the Steam startup options,Cache file, the new driver, and now the new texture unlock and everything is running good? I sure hope mine is the same way.



I didn't use the Steam startup options.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> I didn't use the Steam startup options.



I meant the force AA/Vertical sync etc. I guess there is two ways to do it? you can edit the way it starts in steam or just use your CCC to force?


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I meant the force AA/Vertical sync etc. I guess there is two ways to do it? you can edit the way it starts in steam or just use your CCC to force?



CCC works but you have to have vsync on and triple buffering.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 6, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> How To Unlock Rage's High Resolution Textures With A Few Simple Tweaks:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/News/article...textures-with-a-few-simple-tweaks?sf2286831=1


I wonder if i could set it up to 8K x 8K as well >_>
have yet to get the game tho :\


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> I wonder if i could set it up to 8K x 8K as well >_>
> have yet to get the game tho :\



That's what the guide pretty much sets it at. It also mentions being able to use 16k x 16k


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 6, 2011)

^i was refering if my 1GB card could take it without serious problems hehe, maybe running in lower res would help? (i only have a 17" monitor anyway)


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> ^i was refering if my 1GB card could take it without serious problems hehe, maybe running in lower res would help? (i only have a 17" monitor anyway)



I have 2, 22 inch monitors.. lol


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> ^i was refering if my 1GB card could take it without serious problems hehe, maybe running in lower res would help? (i only have a 17" monitor anyway)



I'm using a 1gb card with 8K textures and it runs smoothly. No issue.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 6, 2011)

ah ok, i guess ill try it once i have it.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2011)

I have high hopes that this thread will culminate into some good user-based fixes. I have made the folders, did the startup stuff, made the rageconfig.cfg text with the original 4 lines...now I'm going to try this for that cfg. I am using the 2nd Rage drivers, after 11.8's. And things were going great until I get to Wellspring, and then NPC's I talk to start flickering, mixing movements, and it's just downhill and disgruntling from there. I have yet to mess with CCC, so I will look into that. But I am going to try the below as well.



> seta com_videoRam "1024" //sets the Video Card memory Set this to the amount you have in MB
> seta com_maxfps "60" //limits the frames to 60 can be changed to what you desire
> seta image_anisotropy "16" //Using the highest setting here but you can set as 2, 4 or 8
> seta image_usecompression 0
> ...



Source: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2156747


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

Kursah said:


> I have high hopes that this thread will culminate into some good user-based fixes. I have made the folders, did the startup stuff, made the rageconfig.cfg text with the original 4 lines...now I'm going to try this for that cfg. I am using the 2nd Rage drivers, after 11.8's. And things were going great until I get to Wellspring, and then NPC's I talk to start flickering, mixing movements, and it's just downhill and disgruntling from there. I have yet to mess with CCC, so I will look into that. But I am going to try the below as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2156747



are you running 11.8 or 11.9?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 6, 2011)

I take it that people made sure they had these folders:
C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\*id software\rage*
To reduce the popin/texture problems.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2011)

RevengE said:


> are you running 11.8 or 11.9?



Tried 11.9's, they were junk, went back to 11.8's for a bit...then tried the 2nd Rage Performance release drivers ( http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU121AMDCatRagePerfDriver.aspx ).

I haven't gone back to 11.8's because the 2nd drivers seem to provide 60fps more consistently, but I may try them because I just tried messing with CCC and the cfg file, neither fixed the wellspring flickering sheriff or mayor thus far...that and while yes the game looks fairly good....there's wwaaaaayyyy too many blurry textures everywhere still. I'm honestly contemplating hitting up the DLC I've never played in Borderlands, hitting up Dead Island and topping it all off with some Supreme Commander FA while I wait for this game to get fixed and drivers to get fixed...I want to like this game...it seems to want to deter me from that lol.

Yep EastCoast, I created those last night, have the 1GB file and 128kb file in that folder...it does help reduce texture pop-ins...but not as much as some claim. If you turn too fast it's still very noticable.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 6, 2011)

Can you live with disabling your system restore and any antivirus program you are running?  If you turn off system restore you permanently lose your restore points.

Another option for your antivirus is create a exception for your cache sub directory \id software\rage.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2011)

Not running AV at the moment..well haven't since this last fresh Win7 install, not sure what my restore settings are at...probably minimal space if I messed with it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 6, 2011)

I suggested disabling system restore to prevent any io operations while you gaming.  You would re-enable it if the results are the same.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2011)

No change, thanks for trying tho. Again I still think, while many users will find tweaks to help or quick fix a problem, it's going to come down to game patching and further improved drivers to get this title where it should've been on release.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone tried running the 16k textures and have some screenshots they would care to share?


----------



## techtard (Oct 6, 2011)

Last night I rebooted from Linux into Win 7 and played Rage. I forgot to turn on MSI afterburner to set my auto overclock settings and the game played a lot better.
It seems that on my system MSI afterburner causes some kind of conflict with RAGE.
Even having afterburner on at default clocks, I get some issues. But they are gone when it's off. Weird.

Today I tried these new config settings and the game looks amazing... for about 30 seconds. Then I get a crash to desktop. 

The game is pretty fun when it's working, and overall it looks amazing. 
Te textures aren't as good up close as you'd expect, but on a whole the mega streaming world textures are pretty awesome.

Oh yea, I also set my monitor to run @ 2048x1536 and every game I own looks amazing. Not bad for a backup CRT that I scored for cheap a few years ago. 
60hz refresh rate, 0 input latency, and 0 ghosting. Totally kills my old LCD. 
I may keep this CRT until it burns out.


EDIT
I cut and paste the newest config from the Steam forums, and am now getting nonstop crash to desktop after loading into the games. 
I have spent more time these past few days fucking with this game and the damned configs than I have playing games. Congratulations id software, you made me pay $60 to beta test your game. LOL.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 6, 2011)

I really wish this game was playable for me.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2011)

Ya, I'm taking a break from this game at least until the weekend. It's just to the point where I'll get annoyed and end up removing it from my pc like the last $60 game I pre-ordered (Black Ops). I would rather give this game more of a chance before I truly hate it. I would like to see some sort of official statement from the man himself, id, or more from the big B. Seems press release stuff is pretty thin....while issues and bullshit are quite thick. 

Just bought Hard Reset because the demo was badass and I didn't get it because of this game. Played some Borderlands, which I love...but I need something fresher. 

RAGE I will be back and you better be fixed...otherwise, id will never see a penny from me again. Doom 4 will definitely not be a pre-order. Borderlands 2 on the other hand will be, BL was the last truly good pre-order experience I've had, so they get more of my money for sure.


----------



## techtard (Oct 6, 2011)

Sonuvabitch! I feel like a retard now.
I forgot to take some commands out of the launch options. Turns out they were conflicting with the new rageconfig.cfg!
Works like a charm now, and looks great. 
Streaming texture pop in has been pretty much tamed. 
I guess my game should  have been working since yesterday. But in my tired state I forgot to reset the command line options. LOL.

All the reconfiguring, downclocking, reseating RAM and turning off sound, etc. And it was this all along.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

I tried the launch settings, made my pc crash to the point it was unresponsive.. i'm getting pretty pissed. Will try the config files and if that doesnt work I am done until they patch this.  *EDIT* Used a new config file and it fixed the slow loading textures and studder. Still having issues with the glitchy enemies and zone loading keeps happening. Its still unplayable with the zone freezing and I cant get past the mutant tv part it freezes at the end when I beat it. I reloaded an earlier save and when I go to that doctors lab it freezes and when I go back in it loads..... GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## silkstone (Oct 6, 2011)

Some advice from ArsTech;

If you'd like to enable the developer console, right click on RAGE in your library on Steam, click on properties, select the launch options, and add "+set com_allowconsole 1" in the box. Keep in mind, this will take away your ability to gain achievements. Bring up the console by hitting the tilde button, and then type "listcvars" or "listcmds" to see everything you can tweak. If you don't want to mess with the console or you'd like to keep your achievements, just put the following text into the launch options:

+cvaradd g_fov 12 +com_skipIntroVideo 1 +image_anisotropy 16 +image_usecompression 0 +g_showplayershadow 1 +m_smooth 0
That will increase your field of view, take away the introduction video, set anisotropic filtering to 16X, take away mouse smoothing, and kill the compression that seems to be giving some people trouble. Everyone's rig is different, however, so feel free to experiment and find what works for you. Adding "+r_swapInterval 1" will also force V-sync, which may take care of some of the tearing.

*Source*: Ars

Not sure if this has been posted, but bethesda also posted some advice;

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Below are solutions that may resolve issues you're experiencing with screen tearing, as well as blurry textures + texture popping. If you're experiencing these issues, we recommend you try these one at a time. If for any reason your performance suffers, revert back to the prior settings.

*Issues w/ screen tearing*
RAGE currently does not have a menu option to turn V-sync on or off.

If the graphics driver supports a so called "swap-tear" extension then RAGE will use it and RAGE will V-sync when running >= 60 FPS and RAGE will tear when < 60 FPS. Unfortunately at the release of RAGE, none of the graphics drivers have the "swap-tear" extension enabled.

The user can force V-sync on or off in the graphics vendor control panel. Right-click on the desktop to access the graphics vendor control panel.
If V-sync is forced on then RAGE will always V-sync.
If V-sync is forced off then RAGE will auto-detect that V-sync is not working and RAGE will instead synchronize to real-time and screen tearing may occur.

*Alternatively* you can force V-sync on by adding the following to the RAGE launch options in Steam:

+r_swapInterval 1

The launch options can be found by right-clicking on RAGE in Steam and selecting "Properties". Then click on "Set Launch Options" in the dialog that pops up.

*Blurry Textures and Texture Popping*
The texture streaming is limited by the performance and number of cores of the main processor (CPU).

The higher the resolution at which the game renders and the higher the anti-aliasing setting, the more texture data is needed to texture the environment. If you do not have a high end CPU you may momentarily see blurrier textures and texture popping when the view changes quickly.

If you have a processor with few cores and you have a high end NVIDIA graphics card then you can try turning on the "GPU Transcode" menu option in the video settings menu in RAGE. By enabling this option a large percentage of the texture calculations are moved to the graphics\ processor (GPU). However, this option is not available on all graphics hardware and may not appear in the menu if your hardware does not support the necessary features.

On processors with few cores without the ability to turn on "GPU Transcode" you can significantly improve the texture streaming performance by adding the following to the RAGE launch options in Steam:

+vt_maxPPF 16

The launch options can be found by right-clicking on RAGE in Steam and selecting "Properties". Then click on "Set Launch Options" in the dialog that pops up.

If you have very few cores like a dual core processor then you can set a lower value like:

+vt_maxPPF 8

If setting these values does not improve the texture streaming performance for you then consider lowering the anti-aliasing setting in the video settings menu in RAGE.

You may, for instance, observe slow texture streaming at high resolutions like 2500 x 1600 with anti-aliasing set to 16X. In some cases lowering the anti-aliasing to 8X fixes the problem but lower settings may further improve the texture streaming. Alternatively, or in addition, you can lower the resolution.

*Source:* Bethesda Forums

Sorry - i don't know how to make this into a spoiler type hidable box


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

I just used a new config file and it stoped the slow loading textures. the glitchy characters are still there somewhat and the zone load freezing as made it impossible to play for me. I hear a patch is in the works... let's hope so.
*EDIT* New drivers are being released (once again) today sometime http://twitter.com/#!/Thollenshead/status/121729879417958400


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 6, 2011)

i wonder if the GPU texture transcoding would be ported to OpenCL (for use with AMD cards).
Reminds me of Dolphin (Nintendo Wii and GameCube emulator) in which it can use OpenCL to transcode textures (aside from using the CPU to do it)


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 6, 2011)

bad luck that they sent to me the regular edition ...  no Rage fists and that hot RAT buggy !! ARGHHH !!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 6, 2011)

hi all,i have installed from discs and am playing atm,so far so good,all im getting is the screen tearing,its not unplayable,mainly when i move,i will try vsync in ccc see if that fixes,other than that,its very nice looking graphics and is playable on my rigg,

my bet is patch within few days and will fix 90% of probs,hell,thats what i want to believe anyway,good on you all for all the info and tips etc,its a good game so far,i may be overtly optomistic tho,haha,

hey,i just tweaked ccc-gaming settings and its now running with no screen tearing at all,

heres how its set up for me,
firstly,before i installed the game,i downloaded and installed the "rage" amd driver-just after installing,i did a defrag thru steam and verified game cache,
i run it thru "game booster 3" in virtual desktop boost mode,with as much services turned off as possible just as a btw,

ccc-gaming window-
use app settings-unticked-morph filtering =ticked,4x samples, filter standard
af-4x use app settings= unticked,
tesselation-amd optomised
cat ai-enable surface format opt= ticked,setting -quality[middle]

wait for vert refresh-always on -quality
aa mode-performance
open gl,trip buff= ticked,
and its fine,good as gold,i will play for longer tho and see if it holds,i did install from discs,
ps,i got my 6850 oc,d too 1100,and 850

hope this helps,anyone,
guess im lucky,good luck with it,


----------



## Recus (Oct 6, 2011)

GPU Transcoding fixed textures lag.  U jelly non Cuda #*&$?


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 6, 2011)

hehehe


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah my game get's here on monday next week

... makes mee feel like i should wait another month for drivers settle down

This is definitely something with opengl and just pure bad console parameters for PC. It's not how the game was meant to be played obviously.


the super quality packs are still on the way


----------



## techtard (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, it proves that OpenGL is still a viable graphics platform. Too bad AMD dropped the ball on their drivers. 
If the FX series CPUs and the APUs are a success next year, they need to expand or fire and replace the entire drivers team.

It's sad that they put out great graphics hardware, and have terrible software and drivers guys.


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 6, 2011)

techtard said:


> Well, it proves that OpenGL is still a viable graphics platform. Too bad AMD dropped the ball on their drivers.
> If the FX series CPUs and the APUs are a success next year, they need to expand or fire and replace the entire drivers team.
> 
> It's sad that they put out great graphics hardware, and have terrible software and drivers guys.



./agreed  I have loved AMD products since I put my first Athlon 64 3500 system together years ago.  And there products have been great so far(for the most part).  But there GPU product drivers have been...bleh.


----------



## techtard (Oct 6, 2011)

Recus said:


> GPU Transcoding fixed textures lag.  U jelly non Cuda #*&$?



Playing on a Phenom II powered Radeon 5850 no problemo. After a bit of tweaking there is no texture lag here. And all without Cuda based Transcoding.

It would have been nice for OpenCL based transcoding out of the box, though. Would have saved a few days of tinkering.

Game is solid on my system. Hopefully everybody follows the Bethesda forums, and Steam forum fixes and gets their games sorted out.

Now time for me to sneak in a quick 20 minutes of gaming before I head out to work!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Looked at forums for some fixes, FPS is fine, but texture popin seems unavoidable. Messed with cfg's and those did nothing. Look to my left at a rock it loads high res textures, turn right then turn back left and rock has to reload high res textures, also looks like nothing in the distance is high res, just looks flat.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 6, 2011)

I won't be able to see all this crap for myself until half past one tomorrow morning. Stupid crappy release time.

:shadedshu

I was really hoping iD would have amended all of this by now. Gutted.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 7, 2011)

I just played rage.... No comment.shadedshu

... please do not play it until a patch arrives...


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 7, 2011)

i been playing it for two days or so now,and its running pretty fine on my rigg,there is a few geezers inside wellsprings who look like there got cloaking devices on occasionally,but aside from that,its running very well,no screen tearing,no bad rendering ,well,just a tiny bit while driving but hardly noticeable,what i cant believe is,who in there right mind would produce a game what has no advanced video features,i mean after so many years development,wtf,?crazy!!!

it would have been better to have first person view in vehicles too,and a few other things,but all in all,its way playable,not bad shooting mechanic,movement is quick,but its too easy too,so far,on the hardest setting,ive oni died once,haha,im not that good ,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2011)

I've seen numerous issues with the Rage Performance driver:
-Crashes.  First happened in "The Re-Run"--had to replay the TV episode three times over before I finally got out without crashing.  It seems to crash the most frequently when entering Kovir's place.
-Tearing.  Doesn't happen frequently but it's pretty noticable when it does.
-Character animation issues.  People sometimes don't hold guns or clipboards in the right place and people and mutants alike sometimes rapidly cycle between two animations as if they are stuck.
-Framerates.  I see frequent dips, especially when turning, driving fast, or playing that stab yourself minigame.

It's playable but the game can't achieve greatness until those technical issues are resolved.  Seriously, what did they test this game on?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's playable but the game can't achieve greatness until those technical issues are resolved.  Seriously, what did they test this game on?



A 12 year old with a 360.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 7, 2011)

good news they working on patch so we'll have advanced graphic settings

question is not when , why didn't we have it already....


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 7, 2011)

when it's done man.... When it's done


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

laszlo said:


> good news they working on patch so we'll have advanced graphic settings
> 
> question is not when , why didn't we have it already....



sauce?


----------



## laszlo (Oct 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> sauce?



http://www.gamekicker.com/gaming-ne...rage-patch-that-allows-more-graphical-options

http://www.gamefront.com/bethesda-promises-rage-patch-that-allows-more-graphical-options/


----------



## laszlo (Oct 7, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> when it's done man.... When it's done




...yesterday....


----------



## techtard (Oct 7, 2011)

I deleted the rageconfig.cfg file in my rage/base directory and am running with just:
AMD Rage graphics drivers, some commands added to the launch options, and all Catalyst options set to max. Except Anti-Aliasing. It's set to 4x, wide-tent w/ Morph AA of. Also, surface texture optimization is ticked off under the Cat AI settings.
Launch options added (That work for me)
+set com_allowConsole 1 +set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set fs_cachepath "D:\id software\rage" +vt_maxPPF 16 +vt_pageImageSizeUnique 8192 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly 8192 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly2 8192 +r_swapInterval 1
Plus, the disk based cache on my D:\ drive.

Game is fine. Weird graphical bugs every now and then, and occasional tearing. It will be nice when there is a patch out and we don't have to jump through all these hoops just to play.
Mostly just some weird blue lines where the mega texture seams connect in the distance when loading into a new area.

PS I don't know if MSI afterburner conflicts with this game, or the auto profile switching is borked when using megatextures, I get weird issues with it on. I manually set my max OC profile on my card, closed afterburner and everything has been good to go so far. Will test more and see if any more bugs pop up.
Also, it seems that there were some funky commands in the configs posted on the Steam folders. I was getting some crashes when transitioning between levels, but that seems to be cleared up when I deleted the config file.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 7, 2011)

laszlo said:


> ...yesterday....



I fuckin' wish!

My friend who has a GTX 560 Ti claims that all he has needed to do is force v-sync nothing else. Lucky sod. I'll see if he's ran into issues tonight and report back.


----------



## techtard (Oct 7, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I fuckin' wish!
> 
> My friend who has a GTX 560 Ti claims that all he has needed to do is force v-sync nothing else. Lucky sod. I'll see if he's ran into issues tonight and report back.



Yeah, they had better (or at least  more current) OpenGL drivers as well as CUDA transcoding.

You can set CPU transcoding in the launch options with this command: +vt_maxPPF 16
That seems to work good for quad cores. You can also set it to 8 for dual cores, and maybe higher for more cores and/or hyper-threading.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok so I just watched that there was no headshots or any limb based damage effect? So shooting an enemy in the head would give it the same damage value as shooting one in the toe.. is this true? lol.. probably as a handicap to console controllers since its hard to get a headshot, might as well make everything else get equal damage lol


----------



## techtard (Oct 7, 2011)

@ Bjorn Of Iceland
Will test that out am switching back and forth between the game and the forums right now.
-Update-
Just shot some ganger in the face. He was came down with a pretty severe case of DEATH. That was with the starting pistol and default ammo.
His buddies took a few shots to the body before they went down.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 7, 2011)

Soon the drivers will be out young skywalker.


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone else addicted to the card game? I find myself advancing the storyline just to find better cards for my deck. 

Man.. once you hit SubwayTown, things start to get more difficult.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Anyone else addicted to the card game? I find myself advancing the storyline just to find better cards for my deck.
> 
> Man.. once you hit SubwayTown, things start to get more difficult.



I have only collected a few. I still cant get past Mutant bash Tv mission....


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Ok so I just watched that there was no headshots or any limb based damage effect? So shooting an enemy in the head would give it the same damage value as shooting one in the toe.. is this true? lol.. probably as a handicap to console controllers since its hard to get a headshot, might as well make everything else get equal damage lol



there is an achievement based on the headshots... I have the game and  it does have headshots.

This game has strafe jumping it means you can move really fast without veicles. i love it because i am a quake player DD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQtovblD9p8


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 7, 2011)

Just launched got out of the Ark and... the texture popping is there but it's not _too_ bad but bad enough to bug the hell out of me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2011)

I beat it.  Talk about anti-climatic and to be perfectly honest, I expected a lot more content.


I'm not sure about limbs falling off but on the heavily armored dudes, you can take armor plates off of their limbs.  I've blown many heads off--too many to count.  Headshots defintely do the most damage.  The problem is, on normal difficulty, the guns capable of getting headshots (namely the pistol) has weak bullets so it takes too hits to kill.  That's compared to 4+ everywhere else.  Once you have Fat Boy rounds, it will kill most un-armored, un-heavy units with a single headshot.  Armored takes two (one to knock off the helmet, another to kill).  Heavy units take at least 6 headshots (I think 4 for the armor, 2 at the head).


----------



## erixx (Oct 7, 2011)

qUAKE 1 and 2 WILL NEVER COME BACK.... Today I watched Rage being played in a Fnac shop and it was dull, dull, dull. Do ID still make their worlds out of a black cube (those that KNOW will understand)


----------



## RevengE (Oct 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> qUAKE 1 and 2 WILL NEVER COME BACK.... Today I watched Rage being played in a Fnac shop and it was dull, dull, dull. Do ID still make their worlds out of a black cube (those that KNOW will understand)



You done trolling? I think it will be great when the bugs are gone.


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2011)

What bugs are you still getting? It's been perfect for me now and I'm really liking the game.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> What bugs are you still getting? It's been perfect for me now and I'm really liking the game.



I can't get past the Mutant Tv episode and it zone freezes non stop. It works good with the new config file just can't get it to stop freezing. I took a look on the Support forums and it seems alot of people are stuck on that mission.


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I can't get past the Mutant Tv episode and it zone freezes non stop. It works good with the new config file just can't get it to stop freezing. I took a look on the Support forums and it seems alot of people are stuck on that mission.



I had a freeze-up there on the loading screen. I just ctrl+alt+deleted, shut Rage down. Restarted and the save was there. Started right back up and it worked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm jelly of all of ya.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I had a freeze-up there on the loading screen. I just ctrl+alt+deleted, shut Rage down. Restarted and the save was there. Started right back up and it worked.



I tried that too, loads to the saved game and freezes again.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 7, 2011)

FYI ATI just relesed another "new hotfix" http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU122AMDCat1110PreDriverV2.aspx


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I tried that too, loads to the saved game and freezes again.


Is it when you get on the elevator to leave in "The Re-Run?"  I got 3 consecutive crashes there and all I did on the last go was wait extra long to let the "sponsors" message finish before approaching the elevator room.  Basically, get 4/4 then go to the bathroom, grab a drink, etc. and when you come back, head for the elevator.  Hopefully it will work.


----------



## erixx (Oct 7, 2011)

Revenge, you do not understand. I am really monitoring this game and holding my pocket. If I let go, I will purchase. So I am just finding reasons to not buy it. 
I have always liked the id engines, and even their games at the beginning were cool. Same goes for Unreal engine.
Unconsciously I really wish some of you that play it make me go and get it


----------



## RevengE (Oct 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is it when you get on the elevator to leave in "The Re-Run?"  I got 3 consecutive crashes there and all I did on the last go was wait extra long to let the "sponsors" message finish before approaching the elevator room.  Basically, get 4/4 then go to the bathroom, grab a drink, etc. and when you come back, head for the elevator.  Hopefully it will work.



Yup, exactly that part.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2011)

It was only about 20 hours on Normal doing everything I could see to do.  Most "side quests" involve playing through a previous stage again (e.g. first time you play through it, you're trying to reach a refuse pile with a bunch of goodies; second time you kill 10-20 hostiles to "clean up" the area).

I guess I could sum it up in as little as this:
Reason to buy: The mechanics.  The combat is fluid and fun.  The enemies are challenging. The driving is good when you do it.
Reason not to buy: Everything else. 

If you're not in the market to mostly shoot shit up, look elsewhere.  Specifically, the story is blah, the repetition is repetitive, the money in the game is so rare it becomes an annoyance (I never hit $3,000), the world isn't fully explorable--basically just driving between objectives, there's no mini-map in missions, too many ammunition types and too few upgrades to weapons, there's no choices in the game beyond doing and not doing--no major consequences,  zero RPG elements, and visually glitchy (requires patching).

As for glitches, I've seen many characters rapidly (as in flashing) switch between a combat and normal stance, especially during conversations (very annoying).  The game has crashed many times.  Alt+tab isn't supported, have to ctrl+alt+del to bring the game out of full-screen.  The framerates are low in some spots (especially rapidly turning) which messed up my accuracy.  Audio occassionally glitched (probably caused by frame rates).


To sum it up in one sentence: they focused too much on graphics and not enough on content.


----------



## purecain (Oct 7, 2011)

awww.... waiting for my game to arrive... cant believe its this weak... linear and repetitive with no rpg element.... 

thats kinda put a downer on it for me... i was looking forward to an adventure, kinda like when your a kid and star trek comes on... and your all excited thinking...''and what will happen to them this time''...

aww well... would you say its better or worse than recieving a porn movie for your birthday only to find out its fatty porn... ?????

cos if its better, i'm gonna be just fine....


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.gamefront.com/carmack-we-do-not-see-the-pc-as-the-leading-platform-for-games/


----------



## techtard (Oct 8, 2011)

RevengE said:


> FYI ATI just relesed another "new hotfix" http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU122AMDCat1110PreDriverV2.aspx



I was having those same issues when I was using a config file. I deleted it, and am running with these commands added to the game launcher via steam:

+set com_allowConsole 1 +set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set fs_cachepath "D:\id software\rage" +vt_maxPPF 64 +vt_pageImageSizeUnique 8192 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly 8192 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly2 8192 +r_swapInterval 1

Also, have the \id software\rage folder with disk cache too.

And the second catalyst Rage drivers. No more crashes, no more flickering, no more texture pop-in. Works like it should have out of the box.

Try backing up and renaming the rageconfig file and try using those console commands, see if it makes any difference for you.

The +vt_maxPPF 64 seems to have made a huge difference with the megatexture streaming.

Your system is better than mine, you should have no problems with the settings I posted.



LiNKiN said:


> http://www.gamefront.com/carmack-we-do-not-see-the-pc-as-the-leading-platform-for-games/



They cut and pasted and mangled his interviews.

He also said they are developing PC first after RAGE, and he regrets putting consoles before PC.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> I was having those same issues when I was using a config file. I deleted it, and am running with these commands added to the game launcher via steam:
> 
> +set com_allowConsole 1 +set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set fs_cachepath "D:\id software\rage" +vt_maxPPF 64 +vt_pageImageSizeUnique 8192 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly 8192 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly2 8192 +r_swapInterval 1
> 
> ...



I'll try adding that into the launch. You are not using config files with that right? just the launch code and the "new" drivers?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2011)

purecain said:


> aww well... would you say its better or worse than recieving a porn movie for your birthday only to find out its fatty porn... ?????


Better.  If you ever played Wolfenstein, it is a lot like that gameplay wise.  A lot of sci-fi, a lot of finding shit and buying better guns, etc.  It is effectively the same with with cars, different characters, different story, and different scenery.  It's a good game but falls short on content and replayability.

My conclusions were based on the single player campaign alone.  Knowing ID, it's probably great in multiplayer.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 8, 2011)

I love one of the members comments on the bethesda forums "DO I NEED A DEGREE IN COMPUTER SCIENCE TO PLAY THIS GAME?!" lololololololol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 8, 2011)

Well the latest ATi drivers and running similar launch parameters as techtard, I don't have any texture pop in or tearing but I do have some slight pausing every so often. It's annoying but it'll do for now.

I'm enjoying the game however, really like it.


----------



## techtard (Oct 8, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I'll try adding that into the launch. You are not using config files with that right? just the launch code and the "new" drivers?



You are correct, sir. Plus the disk cache (located on my D:\ drive) as well as tweaked catalyst settings.

You may want to delete this one, or set it to where you have the disk cache set on your system.  +set fs_cachepath "D:\id software\rage"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2011)

im so excited to get this game!!!!!!! my desktop background is a high res picture of the canyon! it looks real.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> im so excited to get this game!!!!!!! my desktop background is a high res picture of the canyon! it looks real.



I have a few things I want to try once I get home. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2011)

RevengE said:


> I have a few things I want to try once I get home. Thanks for the suggestions.



its just a high res picture i got on google


----------



## RevengE (Oct 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> its just a high res picture i got on google
> 
> http://oyster.ignimgs.com/ve3d/images/07/70/77069_Rage-Wallpaper-03.jpg



I quoted the wrong person. My response was to techtard.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2011)

i dont get this,maybe because ive installed from discs? but all ive had was the screen tearing initially,i did a few tweaks in ccc and moved my os onto vertex 3 etc,now its running absolutely perfectly!!! alls ive got is a 6850oc,gigabyte[] whats the deal.how come folks with more powerful systems/cards is worse etc. i think maybe a big part is "downloading" it?? perhaps the discs are a better way to install,unfortunatley or fortunately?


----------



## RevengE (Oct 8, 2011)

Well good news, the new AMD drivers fixed my loading issue at mutant bash tv. I still see some NPC glitching but the game is running great now. I'm assuming the smaller things will be fixed with time and a patch.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> i dont get this,maybe because ive installed from discs? but all ive had was the screen tearing initially,i did a few tweaks in ccc and moved my os onto vertex 3 etc,now its running absolutely perfectly!!! alls ive got is a 6850oc,gigabyte[] whats the deal.how come folks with more powerful systems/cards is worse etc. i think maybe a big part is "downloading" it?? perhaps the discs are a better way to install,unfortunatley or fortunately?



No. The files once installed on your computer are the same. Downloading/discs have nothing to do with the issues. The files stored on a disc are no different than the files hosted on the servers where people download from. Most had problems the day it launched but they were all pretty much fixed the next day.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> What bugs are you still getting? It's been perfect for me now and I'm really liking the game.


Your likin it? Okay im sold, gonna go out an get me a copy XD


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. The files once installed on your computer are the same. Downloading/discs have nothing to do with the issues. The files stored on a disc are no different than the files hosted on the servers where people download from. Most had problems the day it launched but they were all pretty much fixed the next day.



yeh well thats the logic and what i presumed too,perhaps the rage drivers really work,i guess with any game on any given system,with all the different configs in the world,bound to be some conflicts,i am still getting the odd glitch,just nothing to worry about ,anyway,its quite a good game,i dont feel ripped off,its quite good fun,and the shooting mechanics are pretty good for me,its getting better as it goes along,


----------



## laszlo (Oct 8, 2011)

new amd driver tested ...now all even worse as textures load for minutes & all freeze till loading them;tried command line ,disk cache.. with or without, same;make changes in ccc no diff.

i revert to previous drivers as least i can play and have over 40 fps with texture popping;i think the engine don't like this new driver at all... rage

as i saw at bethesda rage forum many have same issue like me;for some new driver it helped ,others no difference and last cat. worst...


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2011)

laszlo said:


> new amd driver tested ...now all even worse as textures load for minutes & all freeze till loading them;tried command line ,disk cache.. with or without, same;make changes in ccc no diff.
> 
> i revert to previous drivers as least i can play and have over 40 fps with texture popping;i think the engine don't like this new driver at all... rage
> 
> as i saw at bethesda rage forum many have same issue like me;for some new driver it helped ,others no difference and last cat. worst...




very sorry to hear that,what a nuisance.


----------



## techtard (Oct 8, 2011)

@laszlo 
I think your system requirements might be too low. 2gb ram, an old slow dual core and a 3870. 
In fact I just looked up the minimum specs for the game. And you are either just barely powerful enough, or not powerful enough to make the minimum specs.If your system doesn't make the minimum, then you  don't really have a right to complain. They tell you minimum spec for a reason.

Also, the new AMD drivers are stated to be compatible with the HD6xxx, HD5xxx, andHD4xxx series cards. 
Not trying to be an ass here, that's just the way it is.

Maybe you can try this in the launch options:  +vt_maxPPF 4 (or 8) and see if it offloads any of the texture streaming transcoding on to your CPU.


@mediasorcerer
Well, you have a beast of a system, are running the newest drivers and have it installed on a super-fast SSD. It should be running like a dream. Glad things worked out for you. It's almost better that you had to wait a few days for the discs to ship to you, you got to skip all the headaches involved with improper drivers.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 8, 2011)

@techtard

i dont think my system can't handle this;2gb ram but is still fast-low timings 1T i'm using it at max.;cpu not so slow is oc at max;vga may be low with 512 mb but is still great;till now i played all new titles with good fps;with older driver i get min. 40 fps with popping so i think i'll get 25 when all issues will be solved

peoples with high end machines(look at beths forum) ,not like mine..., have same problems so i think is not a hardware issue/minimum syst.req. we facing here;something is not right ....


----------



## techtard (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to have a pair of 3870s, they were solid. But, AMD doesn't seem to be supporting them anymore with newer drivers, you may be out of luck. 

Most people with AMD cards have gotten past the issues due to the updated drivers and/or the +vt_maxPPF 4 (or 8 or 16~up to 256 depending on your CPU power) command set in the launch options.

If they aren't going to release new OpenGL drivers for the older 3xxx series of GPUs, then you probably won't get very good performance in this game, ever.

Maybe you can try getting your hands on the ati openGL DLL file and dropping it in your \Steam\steamapps\common\rage folder. That could screw things up though. Your card might not be compatible with that file. 
You can find this file in the temp install folder of the newest drivers. It is called atioglxx.dl_

I'm not promising that this will work, but it's worth a shot.

Now this next part is not directed at you, please don't be offended, It's just a simple observation.

Most of the posters in the Bethsoft forums, and the Steam forums, and all over the internet for that matter seem to be very unskilled when it comes to using PCs. Combine that with their low reading comprehension skills, and the fact that they do not read all the stickied advice threads, or the relevant posts detailing what other users have done to get their game working properly has led to HUGE amount of internet rage. 
If most of these people took their ADHD medicine, took a few minutes to read and then tweak their settings, things would work out great for the majority of them.

Hell, I was pissed that I spent $60 dollars to pre-order this game and it was basically unplayable for a few days. But, the gaming community came together, and some of the smarter gamers figured this shit out for us. It was a bunch of trial and error, but after a few days, things are working pretty good.

I think a lot of us are really spoiled these days, we want instant gratification, and if things don't go our way, we throw a hissy-fit.

I'm not accusing anyone here of that, that's just what I've noticed in the last few days of late night troubleshooting for this game.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 8, 2011)

i never take it like offense tech dont worry hahahaha 

i keep reading the :http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.ph...t-1110-preview-driver-ragebf3-unified-driver/

i noticed also there the ati open gl dll insertion and i just give a try now;till now i changed in command line many values and tested them;is interesting however that i don't hear my vga to working....;usually when i start a demanding game my fan is spinning up;is set to 59% but when a game start it always audible the increase ..with rage nothing like this game won't use the card proper or fully

i report back after testing;cpu spikes up to 100% when load but after is down to 80-95;i see also free ram available and cache also so...i don't know


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 8, 2011)

LiNKiN said:


> http://www.gamefront.com/carmack-we-do-not-see-the-pc-as-the-leading-platform-for-games/



I just got stabbed in the heart.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> I used to have a pair of 3870s, they were solid. But, AMD doesn't seem to be supporting them anymore with newer drivers, you may be out of luck.
> 
> Most people with AMD cards have gotten past the issues due to the updated drivers and/or the +vt_maxPPF 4 (or 8 or 16~up to 256 depending on your CPU power) command set in the launch options.
> 
> ...



Great post mate and I have to agree, it's a thing nowadays whereby everyone quick to judge without taking to the time to educate themselves. Simple things can often be missed when somebody is so busy ranting......that said, I also agree that there needs to be a serious rethink regarding the state of recent game releases, some people just want to play it out of the box and why shouldn't they?


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 8, 2011)

I got sick of it on the PC so i just bougt it on the PS3 with a nice full HD led tv


----------



## techtard (Oct 8, 2011)

@DannibusX
John Carmack doesn't have much say in the matter anymore. He sold id to Zenimax/Bethesda. They see consoles as the way to go, and Carmack and co. have to do as they're told.
It's terrible. We're being held back by old and tired consoles. 
Things will be better when the next gen consoles launch, they will be closer to PC standards, but will slowly fall behind. 

@LifeOnMars
It's harder to optimize for PCs. There are such a wide variety of configurations. And most newer games optimized for consoles then ported to PC. That's why it's hit and miss out of the box.

@Richieb0y
That's one way of getting it to run right! The game looks amazing when you set it up right on PC though.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 8, 2011)

> @Richieb0y
> That's one way of getting it to run right! The game looks amazing when you set it up right on PC though.



thats for sure but i think my pc is to slow anyways for rage and the PS3 got a little bit of popup texture but i dont mind it at least it running really smooht but the PC is the winner


----------



## techtard (Oct 8, 2011)

Richieb0y said:


> thats for sure but i think my pc is to slow anyways for rage and the PS3 got a little bit of popup texture but i dont mind it at least it running really smooht but the PC is the winner



Your CPU is more powerful than mine, and your video card is still pretty good. With some tweaking, you probably could have run it at max settings. Well, enjoy it on PS3. That's still a pretty decent system.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> @laszlo
> I think your system requirements might be too low. 2gb ram, an old slow dual core and a 3870.
> In fact I just looked up the minimum specs for the game. And you are either just barely powerful enough, or not powerful enough to make the minimum specs.If your system doesn't make the minimum, then you  don't really have a right to complain. They tell you minimum spec for a reason.
> 
> ...




yeh your right,how far are you into the game btw? its getting better and better,im actually quite enjoying it,i love fps and ww2 flying games,dont play anything else really,

ps,good to have you here btw,if i may say,you make a lot of sense to me anyhow,regs frm me.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 8, 2011)

update

so after trying 5 amd drivers the best for me was 11.8;with command line insertions(+vt_pageImageSizeUnique 4096 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly 4096 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly2 4096 +set fs_cachepath "F:\id software\rage" +vt_maxPPF 8 ) game is playable even i have popping but not so much;i  will try different settings at values at exe insertion also wanna see if any diff.


----------



## Pandora's Box (Oct 8, 2011)

Just beat the game. Overall i'd say its a great game. There are nagging issues with the game however. Quality control with the pc version aside the biggest gripe I have with the game is the over use of area's. Hey go clear this area for this, come back to quest giver and then have another guy tell you to go back in and get something else. I went into the game not expecting a great story. id have never been one for great stories in their game.

As far as the ending goes:



Spoiler



The lack of final boss battle left me unimpressed. The final battle consists of you running thru corridors and activating switches. The final room involves you pressing a button waiting 2 minutes then pressing more buttons till finally a cut scene triggers and game ends. You fight waves of mutants, all exactly the same. They all go down fairly easily using the BFG. Yes the BFG makes a come back in this game and its severely overpowered lol. After the final cut-scene (which btw is awesome) the game cuts to credits and then kicks you back to the main menu. It would have been nice to include an option to start the game again with all the stuff you gathered from the previous playthrough, similar to borderlands.



Overall, I'd say its worth the $60 bucks. There are parts in the game that are very well done. Prime example is the first time you go to the Dead City. I haven't experienced such excellent game play since I first played Half-Life 2. The game does have an eerie familiarity with Half-Life 2 though. Drones following you around just like the camera's in half-life 2 for example.

As for a rating? I'd give it a 85%. Good solid old school fps mixed with RPG elements gives way to excellent gameplay. Only reason I didnt score it higher was the lack of quality control on the pc release. Definitely worth the price I paid, especially at 16.7 hours (according to steam) for 1 playthrough. I have yet to delve into the multiplayer co-op however, so that score is based solely on the single player campaign.


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 8, 2011)

I have two questions.


Is there supposed to be a 64-Bit version?
Is this nVidia tweak guide good?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2011)

hey im just in the dead city now,its great aint it!!! hows the huge geezer that throws the rocks at cha,haha,he just wacked me,time to hit the sack,yeh,its worth the money,i like the atmosphere,reminds me of metro crossed with,fallout,somtin l;ike that,good gunplay,thank god its long,im sick of these 4 hr run throughs.btw i havent played borderlands yet,

dont know about the tweak guide buddy,try it tho ,if you try enuf tweaks-youll get it going.

hey you guys,i didnt think of this,but you could do  registry tweaks to your vista multimedia class scheduler to see if that helps?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 8, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 
> Is there supposed to be a 64-Bit version?
> Is this nVidia tweak guide good?



1. No, what difference would it really make. Especially since it runs in Steam which is a 32-bit program.

2. Yes, it works.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you think Rage 2 is on the way ?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 1. No, what difference would it really make. Especially since it runs in Steam which is a 32-bit program.



agreed it would make no difference really - but steam being 32bit has nothing to do with it.  steam is a launcher, it can launch 32 or 64 bit titles. they're just shortcuts.


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 8, 2011)

Another question, for the 8k textures, it says that I would most likely require 1.5GB VRAM. Now, I have two video cards in SLI, each has 1280 MB of dedicated VRAM. Would the both of combined be enough, or is it looking for each individual card to have 1.5 GB ram?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> Another question, for the 8k textures, it says that I would most likely require 1.5GB VRAM. Now, I have two video cards in SLI, each has 1280 MB of dedicated VRAM. Would the both of combined be enough, or is it looking for each individual card to have 1.5 GB ram?



When cards are in dual configurations the video ram is not combined. So you only have 1280mb.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 8, 2011)

Would there be any benefit to 4GB patching it, or would you just lose Steam achievements?


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 8, 2011)

for some reason i cant get this game to work..its driving me MAD


----------



## RevengE (Oct 8, 2011)

I have noticed that the Textures are alittle bit worse with the new drivers. I really don't care though. I figure once all the bugs are worked out they will release a high texture pack for us Pc guys (at least I hope) I'm just happy it's working now.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> Another question, for the 8k textures, it says that I would most likely require 1.5GB VRAM. Now, I have two video cards in SLI, each has 1280 MB of dedicated VRAM. Would the both of combined be enough, or is it looking for each individual card to have 1.5 GB ram?



I'm using a 1gb card with 8k textures and it works just fine. Do it.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm using a 1gb card with 8k textures and it works just fine. Do it.



Erocker's peer pressure, just do it, it won't hurt you!


----------



## r9 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can some one point how to fix poor textures ? 
I`v tried creating rageconfig.cfg in base folder inside the game but won`t work for some reason. In the file it has enable console command that work and nothing else from the list work skip intro and larger textures also don`t work.
By the way I`m amazed how much John Carmack talked about the textures. And in the end they look like crap. I mean look at Doom it has 100 times better textures.
And yes forgot about tearing, forcing vsync from nvidia cpanel won`t work. Any ideas ?


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 8, 2011)

From the vanilla disc install, how large of a patch will i be looking to download?


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 8, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Do you think Rage 2 is on the way ?



count on it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2011)

r9 said:


> Can some one point how to fix poor textures ?
> I`v tried creating rageconfig.cfg in base folder inside the game but won`t work for some reason. In the file it has enable console command that work and nothing else from the list work skip intro and larger textures also don`t work.
> By the way I`m amazed how much John Carmack talked about the textures. And in the end they look like crap. I mean look at Doom it has 100 times better textures.
> And yes forgot about tearing, forcing vsync from nvidia cpanel won`t work. Any ideas ?



http://www.geforce.com/News/article...textures-with-a-few-simple-tweaks?sf2286831=1


----------



## r9 (Oct 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://www.geforce.com/News/article...textures-with-a-few-simple-tweaks?sf2286831=1



Tried that. Has no effect what so ever.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2011)

Weird. Definitely a difference for me.


----------



## r9 (Oct 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Weird. Definitely a difference for me.



Even tried manually from the console exec rageconfig.cfg it is saying that is executed the screen is redrawn but still blurry textures.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone with an AMD card having slight pauses when they walk around? It's really annoying!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone with an AMD card having slight pauses when they walk around? It's really annoying!



I'll let you know Innocent, I can't wait to try this game.....so bloody hooked on FIFA though 

Some of the videos and screenies I have seen look mint.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'll let you know Innocent, I can't wait to try this game....



I'd appreciate that.



LifeOnMars said:


> Some of the videos and screenies I have seen look mint.



90% of the game looks jaw-dropping (especially with the larger textures enabled). It's just this pissing stuttering I can't seem to shift. Almost game ruining. It's been a _very_ long time since I've been disappointed with AMD/ATi's drivers. Still, on the flip side I guess it gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## Pandora's Box (Oct 8, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Do you think Rage 2 is on the way ?



judging from the ending, yes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 8, 2011)

Pandora's Box said:


> judging from the ending, yes.



Thanks for _not_ putting that into spoiler tag nob'ead.

Well I'm pissed off. After I finished a race mission, my game went to a black screen and all of my saved games are now corrupt and I have to start the bastard thing all over.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Weird. Definitely a difference for me.



I loaded it up, run this config:

vt_useCudaTranscode 2
vt_cudaBudget 16
vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 8192
vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly 8192
vt_pageimagesizeunique 8192
vt_pageimagesizevmtr 8192
vt_restart
vt_maxaniso 4
image_anisotropy 4

and get absolutely superb play.  It's unbelievably unstressful on my gfx card (doesn't go above 50 degrees).

Close up textures are awful* though compared to the actual large texture outdoor scenery (bootiful).

*I would say though that all the textures look 'ready' for tesselation.  Things look like they're waiting to be brought to life.  Unless this is what some people have been talking about with idtech 5 being used completely for Doom 4 (this game being a test run)?


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow, lots of people with problems. That sucks. Looks like this release is sort of a flop :\ 

Hate to say it but after Dead Island, BF3 and this I'm losing interest in PC gaming.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Hate to say it but after Dead Island, BF3 and this I'm losing interest in PC gaming.



dead island is a great game that released spectacularly well - bf3 will be a HUGE release, and is already huge before it's even released. and RAGE is a quality old-style shooter.  it really is akin to Doom and Quake of yester-year.

what exactly is it about pc gaming that is so horrible atm?  honestly if the current state makes you lose interest, good riddance imo.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Hate to say it but after Dead Island, BF3 and this I'm losing interest in PC gaming.



Don't lose faith; Dead Island has been patched, BF3 is a beta and Rage will... hopefully get patched.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Wow, lots of people with problems. That sucks. Looks like this release is sort of a flop :\
> 
> Hate to say it but after Dead Island, BF3 and this I'm losing interest in PC gaming.



Skyrim.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2011)

They patched the game, now is smooth and graphics/light effects are amazing... things that I did not notice yesterday


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 9, 2011)

Well it's not my save(d) games but the whole game. Restarted the campaign and after the intro, I get a black screen. 

Fucking sigh!


----------



## r9 (Oct 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I loaded it up, run this config:
> 
> vt_useCudaTranscode 2
> vt_cudaBudget 16
> ...



Game runs perfectly smooth but the textures and the tearing are distressful.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> Another question, for the 8k textures, it says that I would most likely require 1.5GB VRAM. Now, I have two video cards in SLI, each has 1280 MB of dedicated VRAM. Would the both of combined be enough, or is it looking for each individual card to have 1.5 GB ram?



Your system is a beast, if you spend spend a minute or two to tweak your game settings
it will run 8K easy.




Raijian said:


> Wow, lots of people with problems. That sucks. Looks like this release is sort of a flop :\
> 
> Hate to say it but after Dead Island, BF3 and this I'm losing interest in PC gaming.



Don't just read internet forums before you make your decision. Try to see the game live on a PC that has been setup properly.

This game is awesome old school FPS goodness. 

A lot of people log in to forums just to bitch, they don't read the posts that tell them exactly how to fix most of the problems


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2011)

Game was just patched on steam. There are video settings now. Game runs perfectly.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 9, 2011)

yeh its great.its a good game and a lot of fun,its very long,which is a real bonus as im sick of these 4 hr run thrus,its way more interesting than the generic "kill the  terrorists " thing,

im liking it a whole lot,and its running great!!!!!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw this on reddit and it was too true.

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/355u6l/


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 9, 2011)

10 hours in and having an absolute blast. Non-stop action! Since the patch everything has been running perfect too.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 9, 2011)

WAHEY!

The patch fixed everything and my saved games.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 9, 2011)

I might have to pick this up now since they got all the horrible bugs squared away xD


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 9, 2011)

oh buddy,personally,its a fantastic game,go get it,now i may be biased and thats a personalised assesment,but im just having a complete ball with this game,i dont care to liken it to this game or that,so what,its really good fun,in many ways.well worth it in my op[.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Hate to say it but after Dead Island, BF3 and this I'm losing interest in PC gaming.



Dead Island was fixed after 1 day of release. And *after* BF3? BF3 isn't even out yet, you are playing a beta


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 9, 2011)

Dead Island is amazingly smooth on my rig even with graphical tweaks, as is the BF3 beta and now that Rage has been patched, I'm sure that will be too. Raijian, what are you going on about?

EDIT - Glad that fixed your issues Innocent!!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Dead Island was fixed after 1 day of release. And *after* BF3? BF3 isn't even out yet, you are playing a beta



And now RAGE was fixed after 1 day of release


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 9, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> And now RAGE was fixed after 1 day of release



Technically it's 4 as it was released in the States on the 4th.

I've removed all my configs and I'm getting slight texture popping but meh, don't care. Game is smooth.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, it's been a few days for them to fix it. Though not too bad.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

So I guess all the tears, crying and internet rage were for nothing.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 9, 2011)

I tryed it and i still got some popups.

but someone comes to take over my Pc copy of the game for 40 euros so i lost 5 euros PS3 is kicking the game is a blast cant wait till the kids goes to bed


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

Isn't the game tied to your steam account on PC? Are you giving that guy your steam account too for 40 euro?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

New patch + new drivers and the game works like a champ. Only issue I have now is alt tabbing causes vsync to turn off. But I am running a custom cfg with everything maxed and my frames literally are pegged at 60, I might have seen 55 once.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

Glad to see that they updated the graphics settings options, i was ecstatic to see that i could finally turn off vsync.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

So are there any people still having problems with the game after the newest patch and drivers? If so, you should go over to the Steam and Bethesda forums and provide your system specs, and describe the problems you are experiencing. More feedback is always better.

These guys got to work pretty quick for this patch, they are probably primed to do a little more work to smooth over the bumpy launch.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Glad to see that they updated the graphics settings options, i was ecstatic to see that i could finally turn off vsync.



Why turn of vsync? Shouldn't be a need to go beyond 60 fps. I personally got horrible screen tearing with it off.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why turn of vsync? Shouldn't be a need to go beyond 60 fps. I personally got horrible screen tearing with it off.



I was thinking that if i turned off vsync i'd give a better look at how the game performs on my system since it was capped at 60 frames at default and im guessing it auto adjusts the video settings to keep it at 60, but i didn't want that.

But i actually decided to leave vsync on cause i too was getting screen tearing.


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2011)

With or without vsync the game is capped at 60fps. I'm thinking that enabling vsync in game is actually enabling triple-buffering. Anyways, I'm ready for Rage 2 or whatever DLC that comes out. I think I'm going to play through it all again... I didn't do much exploring...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

How open does it get erocker? I haven't ventured too far yet, was expecting it to be about as open as Borderlands, but seems quite a bit more closed off.


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 9, 2011)

With the latest patch do i still need to do custom configs to enable stuff like 8k textures?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 9, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> With the latest patch do i still need to do custom configs to enable stuff like 8k textures?



No, you shouldn't do. You could always do a before and after; as in set the texture cache option to large and take a screenshot, then leaving it on large, bung your config back in and take another screenshot from the same save game and compare the two.


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 9, 2011)

I am playing this game, and it seems that the rageconfig.cfg does absolutely nothing. The textures look extremely washed out and the textures on the interior of buildings/caves looks absolutely terrible. Is this normal?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 9, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> I am playing this game, and it seems that the rageconfig.cfg does absolutely nothing. The textures look extremely washed out and the textures on the interior of buildings/caves looks absolutely terrible. Is this normal?



clarify, post a screenshot - PC uses one level up data set from consoles. it's not enough for any revolutionary difference but it looks a lot better.


Wait until the PC gets super quality pack , in the mean time we'll play with id studio (modding tools) released in a few days.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 9, 2011)

From what I've read, after the patch the cfg file does substantially less than it did prior. I just got patched up and am ready to give this game a shot again, it's been several days since I last tried it so here's to hoping it's all good. FWIR, for most it's all good now w/o the cfg, though running some commands in the target line/launch options in steam is still helpful.

I have these added as recommended by a friend on steam:

+set g_fov 96 +com_allowconsole 1 +com_skipIntroVideo 1 

That's all I have now...the texture size is now somewhat adjustable in game, as is aniso filtering level. I may try the mouse smoothing disable command later though. Gonna go give it a shot and get me some RAGE on! I will say I really enjoyed Hard Reset over the last few days...gonna be going back to that one for sure.

Edit: Plays great, looks as good as it can...things at a distance look amazing, looking forward to the HD texture pack in the future though! I am gonna have to try my 360 controller for racing though...the KB just doesn't cut it imho..it's not the worst application of using a KB for racing, but it's crap compared to a gamepad I'm sure. Beyond that, plays smooth, just using 4X AA keeps the jaggies at bay, I sit at 60FPS with the occasional dip to 50. Still doesn't go over 70% GPU usage from what I've seen, and averages closer to 50% use...but still using all 4 cores at this point. Again, game plays great and is starting to become a lotta fun now that there's no more noticeable issues (so far)!


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are some examples. I play at 1080p and I had to resize the pictures to meet the 2MB limit for TPU. I use these commands in my rageconfig.cfg:



> vt_useCudaTranscode 2
> vt_maxPPF 128
> vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 8192
> vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly 8192
> ...


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2011)

I finished the game in hard mode, the difficulty did not seem exaggerated,  at the end of the game i was expecting a giant boss but instead there was nothing... WHY ??

I saw a huge boss with a mutant's face right next to the mutant bash TV entrance in one of their first trailer for the game where it ended  ?

I have seen many strange places closed doors and I think there will be lots of DLC, i hope so !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just want to point this out for anyone who hasn't done this, I see a lot of cfg tweaks, but I haven't seen much mention of this.

Make this folder
(C:/)/Users/YourName/AppData/Local/*id software/rage*

Those last 2 bolded folders you need to make. For some reason the game doesn't make them when you play, but if oyu make those 2 folders, it will drop 1gb worth of files in there. I personally don't know what those files do, but I'm assuming since it places them there (1gb is a large chunk) that they must be used for something that helps. I haven't tried playing without those folders there, I might try later today and see if it changes anything.


----------



## techtard (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe they left it like that to leave room for DLC. It is a Zenimax game, and they do love their DLC.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 10, 2011)

Please people put stuff about the story & the ending in spoiler tags. I haven't completed it yet and two people have already almost ruined it for me.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 10, 2011)

techtard said:


> Maybe they left it like that to leave room for DLC. It is a Zenimax game, and they do love their DLC.



Rage is the first title from ID Software since the merger 

There is absolutely no connection with Rage with other Bethesda Game Studio titles.

Rage is a zenimax game, it's not bethesda's game.


----------



## techtard (Oct 10, 2011)

That's kinda what I posted there, champ. 
And who  owns Bethesda? Zenimax. 
The bigwig investors want a game cut up to increase DLC sales, then the game dev cuts it up to release DLC.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 10, 2011)

techtard said:


> That's kinda what I posted there, champ.
> And who  owns Bethesda? Zenimax.
> The bigwig investors want a game cut up to increase DLC sales, then the game dev cuts it up to release DLC.



Bethesda owners/founders made zenimax , a holding company that only operates financials and administration work.

Bethesda Softworks is a publishing branch of zenimax
Bethesda Game Studio is the actual "Bethesda" that everyone's familiar about - a developer studio responsible for games like fallout and oblivion


Do you see a Bethesda Game Studio logo or credits anywhere on Rage ?


Rage development started in 2004
Rage mass-production started in 2008
Rage Publisher to be EA Partners
ID Software acquired by Zenimax in mid 2009
Zenimax's game publisher Bethesda Softworks taken over Rage publishing (obvious and wise commercial choise, stupid thing if not done, doesnt mean anything bad for the game)


There have been many other companies trying to acquire ID Software; Carmack denied them all. Carmack was the sole owner of ID Software til the merger, he still has some rights to the decision making even now - we don't know the private contract terms but i bet he has a number of saftey features there if something goes wrong. Trust me , he wouldn't let his company sell away that easily.

Zenimax Directors on doom 3 source-code release: _"If Carmack wants it, we'll make sure it gets done"_

DLC is a console trend - the term was never used for PCs  and it's a faggy word too - they must exploit it as well for obvious financial reasons - it does indeed make some damage on the PC as it does not provide what people want and how they want additional stuff.

Steam has made even more things on the hate list - Steam says all DLC to only be channeled via steam and nothing else (retail, D2D, ..etc) , even if the game is not a steamworks game, this is absurd. Fuck you valve.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 10, 2011)

So far Im liking it. First few missions were ho-hum. But after going to the main town, everything is interesting 

Anyone having this weird issue where the in game setting makes the vSync option back to off even if you set it to on or smart? Had to force vsync in the nvcp to on just to prevent tearing


----------



## techtard (Oct 10, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Bethesda owners/founders made zenimax , a holding company that only operates financials and administration work.
> 
> Bethesda Softworks is a publishing branch of zenimax
> Bethesda Game Studio is the actual "Bethesda" that everyone's familiar about - a developer studio responsible for games like fallout and oblivion
> ...



Zenimax and the Bethesda guys lost control of the company once they let another firm invest roughly half a billion into the company.
I don't like DLC anymore than anyone else, but when you let wealthy investors into your party, they tend to take over.

The problem is these investors are all wealthy, and are out of touch with the regular Joe who buys video games. They see us as just a revenue source, and not actual people who have to earn their money. 
They dont understand that gamers are not wealthy and most cannot afford to buy every single game and every single piece of DLC.
Bit off topic, sorry folks. Lets get back to RAGE-Ing!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 10, 2011)

techtard said:


> Zenimax and the Bethesda guys lost control of the company once they let another firm invest roughly half a billion into the company.
> I don't like DLC anymore than anyone else, but when you let wealthy investors into your party, they tend to take over.
> 
> The problem is these investors are all wealthy, and are out of touch with the regular Joe who buys video games. They see us as just a revenue source, and not actual people who have to earn their money.
> ...



That was Providence , we don't know the terms of that , what influence they have for zenimax.

Anyways, Zenimax is LLC,  a private company, unlike EA and Activision.  Carmack reinforced that there was no word of going public and it will probably stay that way.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2011)

In terms of motion capture RAGE has a real revolution ... I've never seen a realistic animated enemies so well during their fall and are struck by bullets, is challenging and fun when they run towards you, dodge and lower... this is really a job well done. Id FTW !!


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 10, 2011)

yay got to dead city and framerate went from a steady 60 to low 20s....WTF  why oh why dont they test their games :shadedshu


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Rage is the first title from ID Software since the merger
> 
> There is absolutely no connection with Rage with other Bethesda Game Studio titles.
> 
> Rage is a zenimax game, it's not bethesda's game.



but I have noticed many similarities with Epic Games, the cyber mutants seem to locusts from Gears of War... Some faces of the characters remind me of Marcus. 

There are too many places in maps of inaccessible doors and i'm sure they think of DLC.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 10, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> There are too many places in maps of inaccessible doors and i'm sure they think of DLC.



a lot of doors are inaccessible until you are at that level/on that mission.  no dlc just not ready yet.


----------



## Rebelstar (Oct 10, 2011)

Check out some eyefinity gameplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxdwk38kxrY


----------



## RevengE (Oct 10, 2011)

Rebelstar said:


> Check out some eyefinity gameplay
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxdwk38kxrY



are those your videos?


----------



## Rebelstar (Oct 10, 2011)

yep!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 10, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> yay got to dead city and framerate went from a steady 60 to low 20s....WTF  why oh why dont they test their games :shadedshu



It's the drivers 

please stop making stuff up , this game doesn't deserve it.




Rebelstar said:


> Check out some eyefinity gameplay
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxdwk38kxrY



plz fix your fov 

Get some calculaions for your resolution

Try this FOV at 137.8 ... that's 138


With the patch you can _seta g_fov 138_ , without you can _cvaradd g_fov 58_




erocker said:


> Anyone else addicted to the card game? I find myself advancing the storyline just to find better cards for my deck.
> 
> Man.. once you hit SubwayTown, things start to get more difficult.



I think it's a good touch to keep the game interested at all times


----------



## RevengE (Oct 10, 2011)

Rebelstar said:


> yep!



thats a sick setup man. I am running 2 monitors now and it looks good 3 looks even better


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 10, 2011)

I must admit the game is much more playable since the latest update and second set of drivers from AMD


----------



## RevengE (Oct 10, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> I must admit the game is much more playable since the latest update and second set of drivers from AMD



I agree. It's actually a really fun game. The card game is awesome, lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just finished the game, i enjoyed it, not much replay value for me though.



Spoiler



The ending indicates to me that a sequel will eventually show up.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Just finished the game, i enjoyed it, not much replay value for me though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wonder if they will release some DLC down the road.


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2011)

I did every mission in the game, all quests, sidequests, etc. I really think people deserve more content for $60 bucks.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> I did every mission in the game, all quests, sidequests, etc. I really think people deserve more content for $60 bucks.



That's what I have been hearing. Not enough content for the $60.00 and 25 Gigs of space.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 10, 2011)

Kursah said:


> Edit: Plays great, looks as good as it can...things at a distance look amazing, looking forward to the HD texture pack in the future though! I am gonna have to try my 360 controller for racing though...the KB just doesn't cut it imho..it's not the worst application of using a KB for racing, but it's crap compared to a gamepad I'm sure. Beyond that, plays smooth, just using 4X AA keeps the jaggies at bay, I sit at 60FPS with the occasional dip to 50. Still doesn't go over 70% GPU usage from what I've seen, and averages closer to 50% use...but still using all 4 cores at this point. Again, game plays great and is starting to become a lotta fun now that there's no more noticeable issues (so far)!



my pc has been broke untill two days ago, i actually got crossfire working great in most games and as Kurash says it looks and plays very well with cat 11.10b though ive noticed i too am stuck solid at a steady 60fps nice except it isnt using crossfire for it not tried any fancy settings yet either its just ingame set to max

does it disable crossfire and also where the hell do you dl the x64 exe from on steam


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2011)

RevengE said:


> wonder if they will release some DLC down the road.



I hope so, that'd be great!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2011)

RevengE said:


> wonder if they will release some DLC down the road.


Considering the "Downloadable Content" button on the main menu, I'd say it's extremely likely.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2011)

Well im now ready to play it at maximum difficult nightmare... Also aims to unlock the last objectives i played with good players in the legend mode and ended up all in nightmare difficult


----------



## laszlo (Oct 10, 2011)

i finished the game also;last chapter with the update and new driver all ok &smooth...

seems was amd fault after all to not updating gl drivers....

was a nice but short game;i give an 8


----------



## RevengE (Oct 10, 2011)

laszlo said:


> i finished the game also;last chapter with the update and new driver all ok &smooth...
> 
> seems was amd fault after all to not updating gl drivers....
> 
> was a nice but short game;i give an 8



id's stories always suck.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 10, 2011)

want rage to look pretty and sharp?

http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/rage/

make everything very high


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 11, 2011)

This has to be the ugliest creature design yet lol. It has this puss filled tumors, that bursts when shot, and the wound will look like some kind of rotten beef. Thats some tasty looking viand!


Spoiler









tasty delicatessen!


----------



## erixx (Oct 11, 2011)

please


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

kinda off topic but not really

http://www.gamefront.com/duke-nukem-forever-review/

vs

http://www.gamefront.com/rage-review-pc/

they gave duke an 85/100
Rage got a 40/100 man they really hated Rage and really loved Duke... makes me wonder who paid more for the better review haha


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 11, 2011)

there is a sewer lid outside the subway city that says "unlock with downloadable content" or something like that,maybe thats dl to get in for the mission,i dont know?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> kinda off topic but not really
> 
> http://www.gamefront.com/duke-nukem-forever-review/
> 
> ...



Duke fans loved Duke, wasn't a great game, but Duke fans didn't expect it to be, just expected it to be fun as hell, which it was.

Rage was practically unplayable for 4 days after it came out in the US, and it seems they based their review on that. They gave the PS3 version a 75/100, shows how soft Carmack has gone


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

yea he pretty much pussied out lol


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't buy games in mainstream chains, got it for 35 € = 47$ , great it's not 50E,  so many people report these 60$ , well that's only in usa i guess 

or you guys buy games in the wrong place  (like there is any choice there hah)


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 11, 2011)

bit disappointed in the last mission,kinda ended too quick,really.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 11, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> want rage to look pretty and sharp?
> 
> http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/rage/
> 
> make everything very high



Have you or anyone else tried this since the patch?


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 11, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> bit disappointed in the last mission,kinda ended too quick,really.



Yes true no final boss, no words at the end... wtf:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you or anyone else tried this since the patch?



I been running a cfg since patch without issues. Have use that site to make one though, also haven't tried it without one, so maybe it's doing nothing? Either way it's running good so I'm leaving it alone.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 11, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I don't buy games in mainstream chains, got it for 35 € = 47$ , great it's not 50E,  so many people report these 60$ , well that's only in usa i guess
> 
> or you guys buy games in the wrong place  (like there is any choice there hah)



i got him for 55$ au,i figure thats not too bad,considering steam rips"cough" i mean,sells it for 89$au.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you or anyone else tried this since the patch?



i used the "maxed out cfg" after the update.


----------



## Breathless (Oct 11, 2011)

I gotta say, I am extremely disappointed in the graphics of this game. Half Life 2 (which is how many years old now?) looks basically as good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Breathless said:


> I gotta say, I am extremely disappointed in the graphics of this game. Half Life 2 (which is how many years old now?) looks basically as good.



Don't agree with that, HL2 looks great if you mod it, but still probably not as good.


----------



## Breathless (Oct 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't agree with that, HL2 looks great if you mod it, but still probably not as good.



_Basically _as good, but the fact that it is even relatively comparable is ridiculous.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2011)

Breathless said:


> _Basically _as good, but the fact that it is even relatively comparable is ridiculous.



no, you're still pushing it imo.  it doesn't look basically as good, or relatively as good. it looks nowhere near as good.  when is the last time you played hl2? even with the hi res texture packs it is nowhere near as detailed as Rage.

my only complaint on the art is the color.  i liked dead brown wasteland and all (fallout is great) but it's more like a sepia tint over the whole game.  i don't like the colors but the graphical fidelity is in no way comparable to hl2 except by saying "much better"


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 11, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> i used the "maxed out cfg" after the update.



Did it magically improve anything?

I agree with digibucc and Kurgan; Rage looks far better than HL2. Story and gameplay wise it reminds me of HL2 massively but aesthetically... no, not at all.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 11, 2011)

Breathless said:


> I gotta say, I am extremely disappointed in the graphics of this game. Half Life 2 (which is how many years old now?) looks basically as good.


If youve known the limitations of such an early engine, its that it cant render a huge map in such a detail like in rage in one go (one loading). UE3 / Cryengine / Frostbyte can render huge estate, but at the cost of detail / framerate. Rage achieved this, while maintainaning rich polygonal detail, massive amounts of textures, and good framerates. Get off that vehicle and start walking through the whole expanse of the wasteland, youd feel how big it is.

Heck if youve done through the wasted radiotower teritory, (near the outrigger settlement) youd feel its a separate loaded instance... but its not. Its all still part of that huge landmass that you travel upon first thing you went off the ark.. and still it was chok full of details like actual polygon meshes of wires, tubes etc. Something that you wont see like in borderlands where they would just cheat it and just make textures on flat surfaces depicting tubes and vents.

A good action packed game imo and a superb piece of game engine that I'd like to see implemented in other titles as well. ( CoD9 perhaps  )


----------



## Xorgetra (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG WHAT A CRAPPY GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF did they do ? , in SLI of GTX480 runs very ugly , even with newest patch's , WTH? . I just deleted this game right now ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> OMG WHAT A CRAPPY GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF did they do ? , in SLI of GTX480 runs very ugly , even with newest patch's , WTH? . I just deleted this game right now ...



All a post like that is going to get is a bunch of flaming !!!11!!....

Anyways, I haven't heard of anyone having performance issues since the patch. I don't know if NV released new drivers, I know AMD did and with those and the new patch my single 6950 does great and sounds like the game is running great for everyone else as well.


----------



## MainframeTM (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been silent on this thread thou have checked it thru the weeks. Since the game is live and I've played up till almost the end there's something's I've got the say. (edit) After writing this I've realized I've got a rank coming..so prepare.

From everything I've read up till launch and the state of game was looking good JC was hyping it up and really making it sound like it would be the next best thing. I never followed him or even knew the name till the muckup of this release. since I've watched several videos of him talking on the technical aspects of everything going on "under the hood" as you played. His claims sounded great! Add in the fact that the videos were excellent with crisp textures - great showing of the engine. The video of the 1st Dead City mission is what 1st got me interested. Plus when I realized this was the same dev that did Doom3 I got excited. A quick history. I never fully explored Doom back in the day so Id wasn't on my radar till D3 was released. And I loved it. So back to point I was excited...plus a friend on steam gifted me the preorder thinking that b/c I'm a fallout fan I'd like his romp in the wasteland...

...well I've been hot & cold on it. When the game released I had already preloaded it and had a couple days off work to check it out. 1st thing I noticed was the muddy textures & the texture popin. I actually thought @ 1st my eyes were playing tricks on me but nope..it was a bad experience. Now this is on a 2600k with gtx 580s slied so the game ran great other then the bad textures and popin. I could over look the textures due to who really just stands and looks @ the textures? plus from far away they do look pretty good. 

Some other things I noticed was no dynamic shadows. or even a player shadow. This is 2011 and yet this game has a skybox? Also sure it does look good but with how the textures are..the closer you get..the worse they are. Alright so thinking back on the videos I saw prior to release I started feeling a bait & switch here. Thankfully per some user made config files I was able to lessen the texture popins and if I didn't just stand still and review the textures it wasn't that noticeable...for the most part. 

The multiplayer is actually pretty fun jamming about in ur car blasting away or racing. That I've come to really like. I'm near the end of the game and seem to have lost interest in it..the reason why...the patch was released and totally killed any improvements the user made config files gave!!!! It's almost like JC was upset that a gamer fixed the game he spent so long on and that maybe..just maybe someone could do something it seems he can't..fix the end product. Which speaking of JC I've started watching some more videos of the man and I can't help but pick up a sense of ego from him. So long on a game and in the end the release was crap. Then id blames drivers..amd/nvidia..etc but can't take the ball on themselves...and then they release a update that further breaks the game!

Now from some comments I've read he's saying pcs are not id's focus anymore? Just last week he was saying that he's remorseful that they didn't focus on pcs when building the game & how much more you can do with pcs and how they want to focus there. This guy is all over the place. It really does seem that pc gaming has passed him up and he's trying to live on past success. Which don't get me wrong..good success it was..but still..dude..move on and get over yourself!!!!

So ..rant over..thou it wasn't even started @ being a rant lol

Rage Failures - 

1/ Textures (where is that hyped texture pack you guys talked about anyway)
2/ No dynamic lighting
3/ Texture popin
4/ Skyboxes - seriously
5/ Flat missions and not alot of depth
6/ Whereas that 64bit version of the game that id said "would be out within days of release" - same thing they said about the hd texture pack btw.

Also..those game play videos they showed prior to release. There is & has been no user screen shots I've seen that looks anywhere near as good so it's a pure bait & switch due to JC needing the ego boost.

Multiplayer is fun thou & there is still a lot of room for improvement here. All in all I do like the game..just keep going hot & cold over it. Theres sooooo much to like..but they cut sooooo many corners to get there & to have JC @ the helm touting it is just laughable. 

But what do I know..just some random dude on the internet.


----------



## techtard (Oct 11, 2011)

The only people still complaining after the newest drivers and patch are people who are too dumb to be using PCs to begin with.

Sell your rig and get an Xbox or PS3.


@MainframeTM
HD textures are in the pipeline, along with the modding tools. Maybe 64 bit is coming too.
Skyboxes? Who cares, not a gamebreaker.
Texture popping is fixed for most folk. There have been dozens of posts explaining the minor tweaks needed to eliminate them if the patch and newest drivers didn't.
It's an id game, they are more about the pew pew than storytelling.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

hey techtard maybe you should read a bit better hmm?

amd fixed there issues with a newer driver.

Nvidia has not at least not to my knowledge the guy above you is running 580 sli

so maybe the correct douchebag post would be fore the user to sell his 580s and buy 2x 6970s instead lol


----------



## MainframeTM (Oct 11, 2011)

techtard said:


> The only people still compplaining after the newest drivers and patch are people who are too dumb to be using PCs to begin with.
> 
> Sell your rig and get an Xbox or PS3.



Wow seriously?

And also a prior post was about how HL2 looks better then Rage - I'd say Doom3 looks better as well. With the HL2 post I think it's more a sense of immersion that makes it work better. Not quite look better..but easily on par with it..but you get sucked into the world with it. Rage..doesn't have that.


----------



## techtard (Oct 11, 2011)

Rage looks way better than HL2. 
Someone's PC must still be using the auto detect settings in game and are detecting an ultra low 

HL2 is basically the seminal story telling PC game of the past decade.
I'll give you that it kills RAGE storytelling and immersion wise.

@crazyeyes
Didn't know nVidia was having troubles still. Last I checked, the nV fanboys were ridiculing us Radeon users becasue GPU transcoding tamed their texture pop-in. This was before the AMD driver updates and patch.

It's crazy that modern games sometimes still have problems with multi-gpu from both camps.


----------



## MainframeTM (Oct 11, 2011)

techtard said:


> Rage looks way better than HL2.
> Someone's PC must still be using the auto detect settings in game and are detecting an ultra low
> 
> HL2 is basically the seminal story telling PC game of the past decade.
> ...



Thankfully my pc isn't auto dectecting the settings. It tried that when I 1st started the game but got rid of that quickly. Auto detect is baaaaad. 

Also from my experience with the recent patch it's almost as if id went from amd issues..corrected those & suddenly you started seeing some more issues pop up with invidia users. It almost seems like a horrible balancing acct their dealing between the two. 

The immersion factor is what makes hl2 look better. B/c ur so into it you overlook the graphics and am able to fully enjoy yourself is my point.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2011)

Well for me the only issue I have had even pre or post patch is a massive PAUSE when moving between areas. I tried many configs posted by users but now the only fix that has actually worked has been using job_threads 4. I am not even running a config anymore but unless I have that in the launch options I get the nasty freezes.
 I am not really overly bothered by the low textures when your in a big expansive space the game looks great maxed out with the current post patch settings. Until you get up close to something you can really see how crappy the textures are, but they are pretty bad even using Large for the Cache(which I assume is the 8k) Tho even running the simple NV advised config it looks the same to me either way so I just deleted the config and just added the job_thread command to my launcher.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2011)

MainframeTM said:


> And also a prior post was about how HL2 looks better then Rage - I'd say Doom3 looks better as well.



I realize that's an opinion but i have to say it is absolutely wrong.  half life 2 is closer than doom 3 was.

screenshots:
RAGE
http://www.ragethegame.com/wp-content/gallery/rage-game-screenshots/rage-xbox360-screenshot-3.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-37fvGkmp9fw/ThVbbwqf3LI/AAAAAAAACdg/5a2vwGw93Jc/s1600/20091003_rage_01.jpg
http://www.ragethegame.com/wp-content/gallery/rage-game-screenshots/image_rage-12131-1716_0009.jpg
http://www.ragethegame.com/wp-content/gallery/rage-game-screenshots/1303136424_8993.jpg
HL:2
http://uppix.net/f/0/9/69928f4b2b77ddcda1fc9eaef64cd.jpg
http://www.fohguild.org/forums/atta...-half-life-2-orange-box-20070521064838264.jpg
http://www.helloclan.eu/images/reviews/images/half-life-2b.jpg
http://img3.sector.sk/files/novinky/2004511102/2.jpg
Doom 3
http://download24.com/data/gallery/1156262084.jpg
http://vglounge.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/doom33.jpg
http://www.flaterco.com/kb/DOOM/ClassicDOOM3_1.0.png
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2004/05/doom3_screen001.jpg

look at the texture detail. look at the clarity of the scene. look how polygonal doom looks and how littered hl looks. they were both great games i enjoyed (and still are great, hl moreso )  but the graphics simply can not be considered equal or relatively comparable using any sort of defined constant.  if it feels like it looks better, but you can't explain why, that's not good enough imo.

*also, as was noted: the big deal with rage's graphics is the detail + immensity of it.  it is a huge open world with no load time between areas.  most doors yes but the wasteland itself is huge.  hl:2 and doom 3 could never have done that.*


----------



## techtard (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's the drawback of Megatextures. At distances and for world terrain they look awesome. You get too close, and they look like old school original Xbox textures.

If they release the 'real' HD textures, it should fix that.  I shudder to imaginw how big that download will be. People with low monthly bandwidth will cry.

Also, John Carmack just built the engine and game tech for RAGE. 
id has a new team who worked on RAGE, not the wizards who do Doom and Quake.

Sounds like they are getting on the job training. Kinda like AMDs driver team. They have awesome toys to play with, but don't know what they're doing.

EDIT now that I think about it, maybe the tech in the RAGE engine could make an awesome MMO game. Awesome looking world detail at a low resource hit. 
Plus, they'd have all of the kinks worked out by the time they license it out.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 11, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I realize that's an opinion but i have to say it is absolutely wrong.  half life 2 is closer than doom 3 was.
> 
> screenshots:
> RAGE
> ...



It almost looks like you took the worst D3 screens possible (not accusing). One is from a Doom1 reconversion, not Doom3, another one labelled doom33 is clearly on low(er) detail, compare it to the first one, mainly the shotgun model. All in all I'd say all of the Doom3 screenshots you posted are not on the Ultra setting. I played Doom3 last year again, It looked waaaaay better that those screens. 

Technically (graphics wise) D3 was superior to HL2, by a long shot, but Valve did create a better atmosphere which trully adds to the sensation of better graphics, not to mention the variety.


----------



## techtard (Oct 11, 2011)

HL2 proved that story and gameplay matter more than state of the art graphics.
It doesn't hurt that the game looked good back in the day, and still holds its own.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 11, 2011)

imho its a shame you cant send crack in the post cos id def have some of what youve had, both them games are weak graphically compared to rage and i mean on mass not a few small rooms ill allow even scene designers to have a bad day


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> It almost looks like you took the worst D3 screens possible (not accusing). One is from a Doom1 reconversion, not Doom3, another one labelled doom33 is clearly on low(er) detail, compare it to the first one, mainly the shotgun model. All in all I'd say all of the Doom3 screenshots you posted are not on the Ultra setting. I played Doom3 last year again, It looked waaaaay better that those screens.
> 
> Technically (graphics wise) D3 was superior to HL2, by a long shot, but Valve did create a better atmosphere which trully adds to the sensation of better graphics, not to mention the variety.



i really did not do that on purpose, i set google image to large size and picked the ones that showed different lighting, textures, etc.

but through the res the polygonal structure still looks obvious to me.  get the best screens to compare and i'll replace my links, and i still would stand by my argument.

ultra detail, high res:
http://www.stageselect.com/images/articles/doom3comparison/bigdifference.jpg
look at that pistol, is there really ANY argument to be made for detail?
http://snipershide.us/images/remotes/doom3/d3_1600_1200_ultra.png
the entire scene is smooth. great, but again: detail. where is the texture?
http://www.ixbt.com/video2/images/doom3-2/uhigh-1.png


----------



## Breathless (Oct 11, 2011)

I dare say that Halflife 2's textures UP CLOSE look better than Rage's. Rage's up close textures on maximum detail are vomit worthy at this stage in the game.... Like "What the french, toast?"

I mean, I really want to like them, but its distracting. At the very least, they (the textures) are TERRIBLY inconsistent as far as detail is concerned.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 11, 2011)

i also thought 1st time that the game is not optimized for pc but guess what;is not the producer/developer fault if we  faced problems so i must apologize for what i wrote before about them...

i quote from other place.... 

" What actually happened is this:

John Carmack is a really smart graphics programmer. He's so smart, in fact, that he realized that nVidia's and AMD's OpenGL drivers were horribly out of date. OpenGL releases a new white paper every once a year or so and driver vendors are expected to keep up by implementing new features and extensions. nVidia and AMD (especially AMD) let their drivers grow stale since so few games use OpenGL. As a result, Carmack was forced to implement his own drivers so that his team could complete Rage. The understanding Carmack had with GPU makers is that the vendor drivers would be updated and introduced before Rage was released to the market. Now, Rage comes to be released and - surprise, surprise - the drivers still aren't ready. This hasn't been so much of a problem for nVidia, but it's been a huge problem with AMD, who typically is known for crap driver implementations. So now Carmack realized his mistake and is implementing workarounds for the lacking drivers.  "


this was the problem not else...ty AMD for not updating gl drivers...


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 11, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i really did not do that on purpose, i set google image to large size and picked the ones that showed different lighting, textures, etc.
> 
> but through the res the polygonal structure still looks obvious to me.  get the best screens to compare and i'll replace my links, and i still would stand by my argument.



I didn't meant you did it on purpose, and I don't really want to make this a HL2 vs D3 argument. I'll post a few screens which better show D3's graphics, but the superiority of D3 was on the shaders, ilumination and shadows none of which can be captured on screenshots. When it comes to textures probably Hl2 was better, I can't remember if that was the case, since the last time(s) I have played Hl2 or expansions I used Cinematic Mod 10, and then yes D3 is definitely creamed by CM10, because it also adds some real time lighting that adds a lot graphics wise.

Like I said I don't want to start or continue an argument, but here are some screens which I think do D3 a little more justice, still not as much as the real thing in real time tho (just googled them too):

http://www.info-mods.com/medias/albums/Doom3/Revenant_LostSoul.jpg
http://download.gameblog.fr/images/jeux/1287/Doom3_PC_Editeur_004.jpg
http://www.zzdesk.cn/d/0/6/105/2006110906264223203.jpg
http://www.doomworld.com/shots/doom3_043003/doom3_screen001.jpg


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2011)

Breathless said:


> I dare say that Halflife 2's textures UP CLOSE ABSOLUTELY look better than Rage's. Rage's up close textures on maximum detail are vomit worthy.... Like "What the french, toast?"



really?
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-RewTIzKDS...KVyHngSk/s1600/hl2_2008-03-18_21-26-21-05.jpg

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2009/08/rage_6.jpg

admittedly not as close as close, but it's actually difficult find screenshots.  if you find comparable to show i'm wrong i'll flip in a heartbeat - but i don't see what you are talking about.

and second - i for one don't spend the game staring at textures up close.  i play it, which is where rage's graphics are obviously better. running through a building, driving through the desert - it looks better with rage.  you may be right in that some rocks and signs, etc may look comparable or even better close up - but again, if you are staring at walls the whole game i don't think you are doing it right.

and just wait, there will be a hi res pack and then i'll be TOTALLY right 

@bene i know you weren't. just clarifying 
but if we are considering hi res packs that came out months or YEARS after release(3rd party no less), lets wait for Rage's and make a fair argument.  and those screenshots highlight shadows and lights - and look better, but i still say no contest in detail and fidelity.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Did it magically improve anything?
> 
> I agree with digibucc and Kurgan; Rage looks far better than HL2. Story and gameplay wise it reminds me of HL2 massively but aesthetically... no, not at all.



i don't know what it did improve but it looks better. 
give it a try and see for yourself!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 11, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> i don't know what it did improve but it looks better.
> give it a try and see for yourself!



I did and didn't notice any difference aesthetically nor performance.


----------



## Pandora's Box (Oct 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> really?
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-RewTIzKDS...KVyHngSk/s1600/hl2_2008-03-18_21-26-21-05.jpg
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2009/08/rage_6.jpg
> ...


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 12, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> OMG WHAT A CRAPPY GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF did they do ? , in SLI of GTX480 runs very ugly , even with newest patch's , WTH? . I just deleted this game right now ...




what? so what do you think is a good game then??

i think they did a great job,it has some drawbacks but what game doesnt,is this all you came here to say?

go back to plants and zombies then.


----------



## MainframeTM (Oct 12, 2011)

Halflife2 Close up
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540656149922587780/0E247D22DECC7EA37E751D5D1458A6D5C62F4250/

Rage Close up
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540656149922604423/E092E4D9AB8758C82DF6C4B434232D589E9F2061/

Half Life 2 far away (sorta)
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540656149922588923/01600670DE78D286C903368E405AC00070E01844/

Rage far away
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540656149922603272/14C095E858799E318E5408E1BDC67FD5202F713F/

The textures ruin it. Far away it looks good..but close up..it's no contest. Half life2 is years old and still looks better.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 12, 2011)

The maximum config definitely improves distant textures and a fov change actually sharpens up things as well. I'm mighty impressed, my rig with a little old HD 5770 @ 1680x1050 handles this game with the maximum config and 8xAA beautifully.....so smooth. I have to agree that ground textures up close and certain other items look like pap.

I'm going to start the game properly today now that I know performance is uber smooth.


----------



## r9 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just finished the game. I`m soooo disappointed. Graphics disgraceful. Story, what story there is no story. The main character has no brains and has nothing better to do so he does what is told by whoever he meets. Ending, I mean common they could do better than 500 jumping monkeys.
Before the game was released all that John Carmack talk about was High res textures, the story and how much the game was polished. The game is all but but that. I know that developers lie but this is too much.
THIS IS UNFINISHED GAME NOTHING MORE.


----------



## techtard (Oct 12, 2011)

Graphics are awesome by most people's standards. Those that have the game configured properly, that is.

It feels like the ending is that way because Zenimax cut the game up into DLC before the game was released. We'll see in the near future.
That's just a suspicion of mine, maybe I'm just paranoid.

It was pretty short for a 21gig download and $60.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 12, 2011)

"Graphics are awesome by most people's standards" - You have been smoking panties again?

I will admit the overall view from a distance is very nice, but up close the textures and models are in many cases VERY sub standard for a 20 EFFING GIGABYTE game.

The valleys are just flat jpeg's for goodness sake! Do they think we cant see that? Anyway - I wont call the GFX bad.. I'll just say that when a game is 20 GOW-DAMN GIGS... They should have had a bit of room for textures & models.

Edit : 

Just a question on console settings for the GFX - I have read up a lot about them - but so far have failed on one setting : FOG - Every time you enter a room / area / whatever (and even out doors in town - but not nearly so bad there) , the air is THICK with what is usually a green or yellow fog that is very unpleasant and obscures your vision quite a lot. I don't have the best eye focus to begin with, and it makes things very very uncomfortable to look at, as focusing was hard enough already - *Please, does anyone know the console command to turn off the fog?*

That would be a real lifesaver.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

MainframeTM said:


> The textures ruin it. Far away it looks good..but close up..it's no contest. Half life2 is years old and still looks better.





BazookaJoe said:


> "Graphics are awesome by most people's standards" - You have been smoking panties again?



again, the key is the immensity. it is one large world. half life's engine could never have done that in such detail.  and again, if you spend the game staring at walls and that REALLY bothers you so much, i'm sorry but that's a little nuts imo.

you have to go looking for the problem. it is not readily apparent to most people that are simply playing the game. but if you enjoy tearing down and rating games then you'll look deeper, that's fine - but don't think your specific opinion is more valid than all of the people that are actually PLAYING the game.

however - i admit, you are right. if you stop playing the game, stare at a wall, take a screenshot and then compare it with other screenshots you can tell.  otherwise - no.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 12, 2011)

Look at the performance gap Anandtech shows between the 2600k and the 2500k for Rage when transcoding textures. They say that ID needed to use a cpu based compression format for the textures and not a gpu based compression format.  They used JPEG XR for a more compressed format.


----------



## r9 (Oct 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> again, the key is the immensity. it is one large world. half life's engine could never have done that in such detail.  and again, if you spend the game staring at walls and that REALLY bothers you so much, i'm sorry but that's a little nuts imo.
> 
> you have to go looking for the problem. it is not readily apparent to most people that are simply playing the game. but if you enjoy tearing down and rating games then you'll look deeper, that's fine - but don't think your specific opinion is more valid than all of the people that are actually PLAYING the game.
> 
> however - i admit, you are right. if you stop playing the game, stare at a wall, take a screenshot and then compare it with other screenshots you can tell.  otherwise - no.



Game`s world does not feel large at all. That large world is just when racing and when going from place to place. Whole gameplay is in closed space and the cities are small also. Fallout is large world oblivion etc. this game just isn`t. Even thought I like the shooting and how game looks when looking at a distance. The game could and should have been much much better.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 12, 2011)

to turn off Post Processing  

cvaradd r_useDynamicEnvironiment -1 
enable with cvaradd r_useDynamicEnvironiment 1

Some commands don't work with the first patch


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I did and didn't notice any difference aesthetically nor performance.



i did , and performance wise it seems to take a little bit more of my 6970 because the fan spins harder 

Did you make your config read only?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 12, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> i did , and performance wise it seems to take a little bit more of my 6970 because the fan spins harder
> 
> Did you make your config read only?



Yup.

:/


----------



## RevengE (Oct 12, 2011)

r9 said:


> I just finished the game. I`m soooo disappointed. Graphics disgraceful. Story, what story there is no story. The main character has no brains and has nothing better to do so he does what is told by whoever he meets. Ending, I mean common they could do better than 500 jumping monkeys.
> Before the game was released all that John Carmack talk about was High res textures, the story and how much the game was polished. The game is all but but that. I know that developers lie but this is too much.
> THIS IS UNFINISHED GAME NOTHING MORE.



I would say the graphics are far from disgraceful.  It has had some issues but its running perfect for me now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2011)

r9 said:


> Game`s world does not feel large at all. That large world is just when racing and when going from place to place. Whole gameplay is in closed space and the cities are small also. Fallout is large world oblivion etc. this game just isn`t. Even thought I like the shooting and how game looks when looking at a distance. The game could and should have been much much better.


I agree.  The overworld, for the most part, only exists so there wouldn't be a point and click interface to transition between levels.  At least they tried, but they need to try harder.  Developers should start with an open-world concept then shape the map/points of interest to fit the plot instead of starting with plot and sticking them on a map to give the preception of open-world when it is really just an elaborate closed-world, point-to-point system.

Ehm, except finding sewers, there really is no reward for exploring the overworld.  I only found two non-story related sewers too so that was rather disappointing.  Everything else is closed off to you until the plot brings you to it.  There's no reason to visit an area before a plot triggers it and no reason to visit it afterwards unless a plot tells you to go there.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 13, 2011)

r9 said:


> I just finished the game. I`m soooo disappointed. Graphics disgraceful. Story, what story there is no story. The main character has no brains and has nothing better to do so he does what is told by whoever he meets. Ending, I mean common they could do better than 500 jumping monkeys.
> Before the game was released all that John Carmack talk about was High res textures, the story and how much the game was polished. The game is all but but that. I know that developers lie but this is too much.
> THIS IS UNFINISHED GAME NOTHING MORE.



Uumm the game is polished, don't know what your on about, but you are right about your other opinions:shadedshu


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah they need to get id studio out fast !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

techtard said:


> Sounds like they are getting on the job training. Kinda like AMDs driver team. They have awesome toys to play with, but don't know what they're doing.



It's funny you say that when AMD has drivers out that work great for RAGE, and NV has no drivers out at all for it.  Seems like a copy and paste "AMD(ATi) drivers suck, always see that, yet I have rarely ever had an issue.



Benetanegia said:


> It almost looks like you took the worst D3 screens possible (not accusing). One is from a Doom1 reconversion, not Doom3, another one labelled doom33 is clearly on low(er) detail, compare it to the first one, mainly the shotgun model. All in all I'd say all of the Doom3 screenshots you posted are not on the Ultra setting. I played Doom3 last year again, It looked waaaaay better that those screens.



First screen he showed for RAGE was from an XBOX.... seems you were just looking at the other games screens to nitpick and missed that point.


----------



## Recus (Oct 14, 2011)

*Legendary Game Designer No Longer Sees PC as Leading Platform for Games.*

*Developing Rage for Consoles Was a Huge Mistake*

Legendary game designer my ass. Who cares what Cockmack has done 20 years ago.? Now he su**s. Your time is over. Deal with it.

[YT]-y4bJvFEtHI[/YT]
Watch and learn.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2011)

At first I thought the above was fake cause that looked waayy to real... Granted I just woke up and saw it off of youtube... Still, wow.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a lot of visual issues like tearing, texture popping etc when the game first released. Forcing Vsinc solved the screen tearing. My other problem was while loading it would sometimes stop responding and I'd have to shut the game down and restart. Even then the game was WAAAAY playable. I'd like to add tha I have not done any cfg changes or cammands. I'm running the game using only ingame settings available in the options menu.

Then the patch released and it's been bliss ever since. I get a constant 60 fps no matter what is going on and the game runs beautifully. Sure the textures aren't the greatest but I don't give a fuck. It still looks awesome and has loads of character. Even the story is okay considering it's a shooter.

I've been having a blast playing this and I figure I'll beat it this weekend.


----------



## techtard (Oct 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's funny you say that when AMD has drivers out that work great for RAGE, and NV has no drivers out at all for it.  Seems like a copy and paste "AMD(ATi) drivers suck, always see that, yet I have rarely ever had an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> First screen he showed for RAGE was from an XBOX.... seems you were just looking at the other games screens to nitpick and missed that point.



Sure, they got some decent OpenGL drivers. But years of releasing new drivers, yet breaking something that was previously working is not easily forgotten.
They are getting better, but for years they were terrible.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 14, 2011)

Recus said:


> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/imag...237f049207f3cd39bcad72446712828d/original.jpg
> 
> *Legendary Game Designer No Longer Sees PC as Leading Platform for Games.*
> 
> ...




John Carmack designed the engine, and not the game itself...

Idtech5 will show its true potential with doom4.

And why are people hating on rage, sure it has some problems, and those bugs at release shouldn't have been there...

They do care about pc gamers, do you know why?

This game has strafe jumping, quake 3 style.


----------



## techtard (Oct 14, 2011)

Unigine is a pretty awesome engine. I have been following it for a few years due to their being cross platform capable, with Linux native builds.

But there's nothing really special about that video. Any modern game engine can render an environment like that.


----------



## purecain (Oct 15, 2011)

id tech 5 looks awesome on my system... Rage is more like a short demo to show off some of its features....

i completed rage in 3 evenings and was shocked at how short it was.... definatly not worth the money...


----------



## douglatins (Oct 15, 2011)

Well i played this after the patch, and i can say it went flawlessly, i mean, the game didn't even stress my card, i got 60FPS with max GPU usage of 75% so temps were reeeeealy low for a game with this nice graphics.

And yes short, 10h for me at hard doing all the races, sidequests etc.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 15, 2011)

Rage might be short but as long as it entertains me then it's worth the money. Oh...it entertains me. The cost of a game is damn near nothing to me anyways. Working adult here.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 15, 2011)

Ordered the Anarchy Edition for 32 EUR. Retail boxed version! I think it's worth the price. It's really unusual for a brand new game to be this cheap but then again i won't complain 

I respect Carmack and all but he really messed up the situation with consoles. And if you look at it, they all screwed up. Just look at Crysis 2. They also screwed up because of consoles. If you want to cover both segments, either seperate the development or make it on PC and then properly redesign and dumb it down for consoles which are in general much more weak than PC's...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 15, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> John Carmack designed the engine, and not the game itself...
> 
> Idtech5 will show its true potential with doom4.
> 
> ...



Agreed 

Rage was meant to be as a "IDTech5 intro" , it's not a tech demo like crysis might be (but stupid people call that tech demo, SP is actually very good in crysis has great replay value imo)

Doom4 is the main thing of IDTech5 - and for your surprise, IDTech5 development has not finished, it will be updated until Doom4 is out. Doom4 gets stuff like super script, new graphics engine, and more.

Rage was also more of a carmack probe , he will hack rage to try kinect, hmd and other high-end PC stuff support, as well as engine improvement patches, stuff like he did in past that was completely unsupported technical stuff you could play with.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2011)

So which is it? Both were writen in Oct 2011... Developing a game for the console is rediculous and greatly limits the games true potencial which is why RAGE should have looked much better on the PC version. You always develop it on the PC then port it over to the console. PC's are always getting better, consoles are not. The PS3 and XBOX 360 are OLD Tech...

*1) Legendary Game Designer No Longer Sees PC as Leading Platform for Games.*:shadedshu

*2) Developing Rage for Consoles Was a Huge Mistake*

PC version of The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is also said to be a CONSOLE PORT. If true, that would suck.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 15, 2011)

Actually all id games were just technology previews. Some of them became legendary by itself but in a nutshell, they are just tech previews.


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

purecain said:


> id tech 5 looks awesome on my system... Rage is more like a short demo to show off some of its features....
> 
> i completed rage in 3 evenings and was shocked at how short it was.... definatly not worth the money...



That's the way the video game industry seems to be leaning. Shorter games, with more DLC. Less turn around time and a constant revenue stream from your pocket into greedy shareholders bank accounts.

They don't seem to understand the concept of value. Or that video gamers aren't wealthy like they are themselves.

Quake 2 wasn't a tech demo. It was the next step in FPS evolution, and it was a hell of a deathmatch game. 
I lost so much sleep because of that game.


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 15, 2011)

Rage is completely broken even after patches. You can blame drivers, but that wont make my patience grow. A game should work as expected (more or less) out of the box. Rage had horrible bugs, texture flicker and low fps. Sorry, but this one will be locked away with Brink.


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

Blame yourself and your rig, not the game. 
A PC enthusiast should know how to troubleshoot and overcome these small challenges.
The fact that there are official tweak guides on several websites and forums - even this one, and you are still having problems points to one thing: User Error.


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 15, 2011)

So the fact that the devs themselves have said there are problems have nothing to do with it? And frankly, I don't really care for troubleshooting. I paid for the damn thing, it should work as intended. All the other games I own, (except Brink who is a similar disaster) works flawlessly. You don't go and buy a car with half it's wheels missing and troubleshoot that do you?.. Well actually, maybe you do.


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

Then get an xbox and stop whining in forums.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 15, 2011)

Why make this shit WHY ????


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, cause I definitely said that PC sucked and not Rage right? I suppose you you tried reading what I wrote as brail, cause that's the only way you would come to that conclusion. Also, I've got a PS3, so why should I get an xbox?


----------



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Rage is completely broken even after patches. You can blame drivers, but that wont make my patience grow. A game should work as expected (more or less) out of the box. Rage had horrible bugs, texture flicker and low fps. Sorry, but this one will be locked away with Brink.


Blame the Console port to the PC, if they developed the game for the PC, you wouldn't have as many issues.


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 15, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Blame the *Console port* to the PC, if they developed the game for the PC, you wouldn't have as many issues.



Topic of the coming gaming decade


----------



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Topic of the coming gaming decade


Oh Boy, I agree


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 15, 2011)

Hopefully the next gen consoles will start to come 2013 or so, so the PC's aren't held back as much. Graphics wise anyway. There will still be the issue of oversimplifying the controls and adapt it for consoles first and foremost. Oh well.. Off topic.. Off to get something done..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 15, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> So the fact that the devs themselves have said there are problems have nothing to do with it? And frankly, I don't really care for troubleshooting. I paid for the damn thing, it should work as intended. All the other games I own, (except Brink who is a similar disaster) works flawlessly. You don't go and buy a car with half it's wheels missing and troubleshoot that do you?.. Well actually, maybe you do.



while i dont dissagree with you, it should just work out the box, i have to say that my rigs in sig and is old with an unsupported mobo etc and xfire with 2 different cards and i have no problems playing it even with a maxed config file none at all there is the odd glitch but nowt to ruin the whole game and a fair amount of people are like me ,no issues so its not unreasonable to think it is a setup prob or driver issue your faceing


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Yes, cause I definitely said that PC sucked and not Rage right? I suppose you you tried reading what I wrote as brail, cause that's the only way you would come to that conclusion. Also, I've got a PS3, so why should I get an xbox?



To be honest, when you said that you were not interested in doing minor troubleshooting, I dismissed you as one of the ADHD generation of babies with a false sense of entitlement.

If you spent the same amount of effort to read up on some of the tweaks as you do crying on the internet, your game would most likely be working flawlessly right now.

PC games have almost always had to be fiddled with to play nice on your computer. It comes from there being such a huge variety of hardware that the games can run on. 

Even with the botched launch, RAGE was easier to get running than some of the classic PC games back in the late 80s and 90s. You guys have it so easy nowdays and you don't even know it.

Spend some time to tweak your rig. Uninstall your drivers and run driversweeper or driver cleaner in safe mode.
Install the newest RAGE drivers. Install the newest Crossfire profiles.
Create the \id software\rage folder for a gamecache.
Maybe set some basic launch options via steam,
Maybe use a rageconfig.cfg file.

Do a little bit of work and stop bitching.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 15, 2011)

RAGE runs better on my old GTX 470 (280.26 drivers) then it does on my 6970 with the 11.9 drivers.

It's sort of weird cause with the GTX 470 it would cap itself at 60 frames with or without Vsync, but with the 6970 it fluctuates generally around the mid to low 30 FPS and it's sometimes get as low as 21frames, if i disable Vsync. If i enable Vsync on the 6970 it almost turns into a slide show.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 15, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> RAGE runs better on my old GTX 470 (280.26 drivers) then it does on my 6970 with the 11.9 drivers.
> 
> It's sort of weird cause with the GTX 470 it would cap itself at 60 frames with or without Vsync, but with the 6970 it fluctuates generally around the mid to low 30 FPS and it's sometimes get as low as 21frames, if i disable Vsync. If i enable Vsync on the 6970 it almost turns into a slide show.



If you're going to play RAGE use these drivers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Rage is completely broken even after patches. You can blame drivers, but that wont make my patience grow. A game should work as expected (more or less) out of the box. Rage had horrible bugs, texture flicker and low fps. Sorry, but this one will be locked away with Brink.



But it isn't completely broken....  You say it's broken then you say RAGE *had*, past tense? Is it broken now or is it not? As far as I know it isn't, so putting away a game that runs fine because of how it launched makes no sense at all, especially when it's a good game. You can waste your money how you want based on your ideals, but the game has worked fine for over a week now, so I don't see what ground there is to stand on here.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 16, 2011)

Hopefully thing's will get only better soon.



> GStaff: Appreciate all the feedback... I'll share it with the team. We're definitely looking to make improvements to the game where we can -- sounds like you already saw Carmack's note on textures. The team also continues to work on additional fixes for future updates. Can't really discuss specifics there, as that stuff can change over time.


----------



## MainframeTM (Oct 16, 2011)

techtard said:


> Blame yourself and your rig, not the game.
> A PC enthusiast should know how to troubleshoot and overcome these small challenges.
> The fact that there are official tweak guides on several websites and forums - even this one, and you are still having problems points to one thing: User Error.



Blame himself & his pc..not the game? Seriously man? Have you not checked the official forums on this game? It's rampant with issues & problems. I'm running the ultra config from Fusedcore & I'm still getting texture popins no matter the settings so your dead wrong there. I know this pc thru and thru and the only fault lies in this game. Is this really the future of pc gaming? Some hyped up crap that looks even worse then a product released years ago and people actually defend it? Id is out of touch and have no idea what their fan base is any longer. They do not have a place in today's pc gaming market...both of which I'll be the 1st to recant (& wished it was different) if they change their direction. But to sit and defend something that's soooo obviously flawed is amazingly daft! 

Also those that are now calling this game a tech demo and the real deal will be released when Doom4 hits shelves...really? Are people so snowed nowadays that they are ok with paying full price for a game...only to be reveled as a demo. Plus..with the masses showing their ok with it.. why are you gonna be surprised when the same thing happens with Doom4?

(throws hands up in pure frustration!) I'm just thankful I got the game free on steam. I think I've lost all faith in gaming companies to release on pc anymore. It's been issue after issue recently.


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 17, 2011)

techtard said:


> To be honest, when you said that you were not interested in doing minor troubleshooting, I dismissed you as one of the ADHD generation of babies with a false sense of entitlement.
> 
> If you spent the same amount of effort to read up on some of the tweaks as you do crying on the internet, your game would most likely be working flawlessly right now.



You are misunderstanding me here techtard (or I formulated it badly), I did troubleshoot, I just wrote that I didn't like doing it. I got the new drivers and added a custom config etc. The drivers didn't help, my guess is because it's AMD drivers. The config only made the game look more clearer, but didn't help with the performance as it said it would. There is only so much I'm willing to do to get a game running smoothly on a machine that is clearly up to the task hardware wise.


techtard said:


> PC games have almost always had to be fiddled with to play nice on your computer. It comes from there being such a huge variety of hardware that the games can run on.
> 
> Even with the botched launch, RAGE was easier to get running than some of the classic PC games back in the late 80s and 90s. You guys have it so easy nowdays and you don't even know it.


This just isn't true *in my experience.* I've been playing PC games since -93 and such classics as _Syndicate_ and _Beneath a Steel Sky_. They worked perfectly well then, and they work perfectly well today. I actually finished BaSS again just a year ago.


techtard said:


> Spend some time to tweak your rig. Uninstall your drivers and run driversweeper or driver cleaner in safe mode.
> Install the newest RAGE drivers. Install the newest Crossfire profiles.
> Create the \id software\rage folder for a gamecache.
> Maybe set some basic launch options via steam,
> ...


I did some of that as stated earlier. Also Rage did not ship with any official support for SLI/CF.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.shacknews.com/article/70635/rage-pc-patch-will-improve-blurry-textures

patience


----------



## techtard (Oct 17, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> You are misunderstanding me here techtard (or I formulated it badly), I did troubleshoot, I just wrote that I didn't like doing it. I got the new drivers and added a custom config etc. The drivers didn't help, my guess is because it's AMD drivers. The config only made the game look more clearer, but didn't help with the performance as it said it would. There is only so much I'm willing to do to get a game running smoothly on a machine that is clearly up to the task hardware wise.
> 
> This just isn't true *in my experience.* I've been playing PC games since -93 and such classics as _Syndicate_ and _Beneath a Steel Sky_. They worked perfectly well then, and they work perfectly well today. I actually finished BaSS again just a year ago.
> 
> I did some of that as stated earlier. Also Rage did not ship with any official support for SLI/CF.



Until they release official SLI and Crossfire support, temporarily disable multi-gpu. A hassle, but sometimes it's gotta be done.
SLI and Crossfire are still not fully supported in all games, you can blame both the gamedevs and the GPU makers.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2011)

techtard said:


> Until they release official SLI and Crossfire support, temporarily disable multi-gpu. A hassle, but sometimes it's gotta be done.
> SLI and Crossfire are still not fully supported in all games, you can blame both the gamedevs and the GPU makers.



I highly doubt you'll see dual card support from id - the game is capped at 60FPS. It doesn't even stress a single card enough.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 17, 2011)

trying to finish it in nightmare difficult .... So easy, there is just some head to blow in more ... I love FAT mama bullets


----------



## djisas (Oct 18, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> trying to finish it in nightmare difficult .... So easy, there is just some head to blow in more ... I love FAT mama bullets



Ah yeah, who doesnt love fat mama??
It takes a single bullet to do what 2 sniper bullets do, best weapon (pistol with scope) for headshots at close to long range, when we cant see the head anymore then, only then one must use the better scope on the sniper riffle...

Also steel for hordes of zombies and smg feltrite ammo for "cops" and i found the rocket launcher cumbersome and useless and using the crossbow fun...

I just finished the game for the second time in around 15h, first time took 17h, got lost a few times looking for stuff...

The game has some serious graphic glitches, but i do think it looks awesome, very detailed character designs...

Races are a cool add and having to upgrade the rides makes racing even better...
Hunting bandits and jumping around is even more...

I had some fun playing cards too in wellsprings, a shame my cards where on the week side for playing hard...

Overall, i can say i loved the game, it is probably the closest to borderlands i have played on a small scale though...


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 18, 2011)

djisas said:


> I just finished the game for the second time in around 15h, first time took 17h, got lost a few times looking for stuff...



I've been hearing that it is very short, but according to your numbers it doesn't look like it is very short, by today's standards. Can you tell me how mch it took you to complete other FPS, i.e HL2, Doom 3, Crysis 1/2, or any other... whichever one you prefer will probably do, I've played many if not most of them. I just want to get an idea of how long it is.

For reference it took me 18h to complete HL2 the first time.
15h to complete Doom 3, Crysis 1 == 13h; Crysis 2 10h, COD4 == 3h.

EDIT: Also if anyone else want to tell me how much it took them I would apreciate it too. I don't think I'll get it because I'm probably getting Skyrim instead, but I might change my mind and buy both. I'm definitely getting Rage when on sale on steam anyway.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2011)

My game crashes to desktop after the first video, will the new drivers fix this?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 18, 2011)

Melvis said:


> My game crashes to desktop after the first video, will the new drivers fix this?



Have you tried disabling one of your cards?


----------



## djisas (Oct 18, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I've been hearing that it is very short, but according to your numbers it doesn't look like it is very short, by today's standards. Can you tell me how mch it took you to complete other FPS, i.e HL2, Doom 3, Crysis 1/2, or any other... whichever one you prefer will probably do, I've played many if not most of them. I just want to get an idea of how long it is.
> 
> For reference it took me 18h to complete HL2 the first time.
> 15h to complete Doom 3, Crysis 1 == 13h; Crysis 2 10h, COD4 == 3h.
> ...



Rage can take more than 15h, if you take your time exploring every inch of the world looking for stuff and collecting cards, i only got like 40% or less of the cards...
Played hl2 dunno for how long because its been long ago...
Same for Doom, Crysis, and i think Crysis 2 was  short, but forgot how long...



Melvis said:


> My game crashes to desktop after the first video, will the new drivers fix this?



I did first playthrough without issues with last ati drivers, then somewhere through second playthrough game broke, i cleaned drivers with driver sweeper, put them back again, and did a clean reinstall of the game and problem fixed...


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you tried disabling one of your cards?



No i haven't done that as i don't have CCC installed. I uninstall it after its installed because it conflicts with MSI afterburner argh. 



djisas said:


> Rage can take more than 15h, if you take your time exploring every inch of the world looking for stuff and collecting cards, i only got like 40% or less of the cards...
> Played hl2 dunno for how long because its been long ago...
> Same for Doom, Crysis, and i think Crysis 2 was  short, but forgot how long...
> 
> ...



Hmm ok well i will install the latest drivers and see what happens then.

If its just a crossfire issue then that just sux for me.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 18, 2011)

Melvis said:


> No i haven't done that as i don't have CCC installed. I uninstall it after its installed because it conflicts with MSI afterburner argh.
> 
> Hmm ok well i will install the latest drivers and see what happens then.
> 
> If its just a crossfire issue then that just sux for me.



Don't download the 11.9 set if you intend on playing Rage, download this set.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 18, 2011)

11.9 works perfect, all you have to do is put a certain opengl file in the rage installation folder and it will work flawless.

I'm currently running 11.9 with the latest cap profiles  and then that file in my RAGE installation. Game is flawless with maxed config/ fov tweak and looks great.

EDIT - Here's the file you need ATI OGL RAGE


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 18, 2011)

techtard said:


> Until they release official SLI and Crossfire support, temporarily disable multi-gpu. A hassle, but sometimes it's gotta be done.
> SLI and Crossfire are still not fully supported in all games, you can blame both the gamedevs and the GPU makers.



It's funny because I thought the exact same thing (try disabling CF). I had just installed some new hard drives and I have to remove the GPU's to get to the SATA connectors. I forgot to click the CF bridge on, so there never was any CF enabled to begin with. 
Adding it obviously did absolutely nothing.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 18, 2011)

How to I get rid of that horrendous screen tearing?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 18, 2011)

phanbuey said:


> How to I get rid of that horrendous screen tearing?



Enable the in game vsync with triple buffering or use d3doverrider


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 18, 2011)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2182813

Players report huge fixes with this new AMD / ATI Driver  (no CFX yet, at next full release)


----------



## djisas (Oct 18, 2011)

I have always been playing with the 11.10 drivers, the latest, so i dont know how bad it was before, there just remains occasional glitches like redstone character not appearing correctly or one or another issue, nothing serious though...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Enable the in game vsync with triple buffering or use d3doverrider


He has an nvidia card. He'll just need to force it from the nv control panel by selecting the exe, then enable triple buffering and forcing vsync. No need for 3rd party apps. Worked for me.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 19, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> He has an nvidia card. He'll just need to force it from the nv control panel by selecting the exe, then enable triple buffering and forcing vsync. No need for 3rd party apps. Worked for me.



Ill give that a try... i tried to enable it through the global profile but it did not want to stick.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 19, 2011)

djisas said:


> I have always been playing with the 11.10 drivers, the latest, so i dont know how bad it was before, there just remains occasional glitches like redstone character not appearing correctly or one or another issue, nothing serious though...



preview 3 just came out days ago afaik


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 19, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> He has an nvidia card. He'll just need to force it from the nv control panel by selecting the exe, then enable triple buffering and forcing vsync. No need for 3rd party apps. Worked for me.



Say what? Nvidia or ATI should both have the in game option to enable it so why even bother with the nv control panel? With ATI you can also enable vsync/triple buffering in the CCC as it caters for open gl or use 3rd party software such as D3doverrider (if that is your preference).

I was just trying to help out, you know?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Say what? Nvidia or ATI, in game has the option to enable it so why even bother with the nv control panel, with ATI you can also enable vsync/triple buffering in the CCC as it caters for open gl or use the 3rd party software such as D3doverrider (if that is your preference).
> 
> To be honest for a PC user who has such good hardware to be asking such a rudimentary question about vsync its' a bit criminal, but I was just trying to help out you know?



EDIT - 





phanbuey said:


> Ill give that a try... i tried to enable it through the global profile but it did not want to stick.



Sorry phanbuey, does it not work in game for Nvidia cards? That seems a bit ridiculous if so.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> 11.9 works perfect, all you have to do is put a certain opengl file in the rage installation folder and it will work flawless.
> 
> I'm currently running 11.9 with the latest cap profiles  and then that file in my RAGE installation. Game is flawless with maxed config/ fov tweak and looks great.
> 
> EDIT - Here's the file you need ATI OGL RAGE



This worked a treat, thanks very much for that, works like a dream now


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 19, 2011)

Melvis said:


> This worked a treat, thanks very much for that, works like a dream now



Glad to hear it mate, it's a nice simple solution and with the preview drivers I was getting driver restarts like Erocker had. This way, you have the latest drivers and other games should work fine also


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Say what? Nvidia or ATI should both have the in game option to enable it so why even bother with the nv control panel? With ATI you can also enable vsync/triple buffering in the CCC as it caters for open gl or use 3rd party software such as D3doverrider (if that is your preference).
> 
> I was just trying to help out, you know?


Didnt mean to shoot you down or anything man. Im pretty sure your comment was very helpfull as well to phanbuey. Just wanted to point out alternatives other than overider. Like I said, it worked for moi.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> EDIT -
> 
> Sorry phanbuey, does it not work in game for Nvidia cards? That seems a bit ridiculous if so.



No it does not... I can enable the option - but then as soon as I set it to on, and click ok, it will say that it is on for the duration of the time i am in the option... but the tearing will still be there in game, and when I re-enter the options the on/off toggle will go back to off.

Also, even if I force global triple buffering and v-sync in the nv control panel, it will not stick in game, the game will still run at whatever frame-rate it feels like.

I am moving to a new apt right now so I did not have a chance to test out the solution of applying the settings directly to the exe yet... but thanks guys for all of the help.  The game itself rocks... just the tearing was killing me. It's not a single line tear for me as in other games but like a huge strip that moves around on the screen like an old VCR with bad tracking.


----------



## djisas (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone know of a reliable trainer i could use??
Already beat the game twice, so I'd like to have another run but with a trainer, already got one that doesnt work and another that was a virus...


----------



## newconroer (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for GL link


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

djisas said:


> Anyone know of a reliable trainer i could use??
> Already beat the game twice, so I'd like to have another run but with a trainer, already got one that doesnt work and another that was a virus...



Excuse my ignorance, but what is a trainer?


----------



## djisas (Oct 19, 2011)

A cheat program that allows to add money, health, ammo, etc in game with just pressing a button...
Much like cheat codes but easier to use...
There are ppl that dedicate themselves to create this stuff for games and even profit, like a well known place called cheathappens.com, legit stuff but they require membership to get access to first hand cheats...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

djisas said:


> a cheat program that allows to add money, health, ammo, etc in game with just pressing a button...
> Much like cheat codes but easier to use...
> There are ppl that dedicate themselves to create this stuff for games and even profit, like a well known place called cheathappens.com, legit stuff but they require membership to get access to first hand cheats...



Iddqd.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Glad to hear it mate, it's a nice simple solution and with the preview drivers I was getting driver restarts like Erocker had. This way, you have the latest drivers and other games should work fine also



Indeed, im just using 11.9 drivers and it runs realy smooth now, just a shame that only 1 GPU core is been used out of my 4


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Anyone know of a reliable trainer i could use??
> Already beat the game twice, so I'd like to have another run but with a trainer, already got one that doesnt work and another that was a virus...



just use the console and some commands


----------



## djisas (Oct 20, 2011)

I dont think i ever managed to get console working on any game, so i will skip...
Jut playing clean again, i installed a bunch of patches and stuff and the game is running smoother, less glitches and it seems to me textures improved a whole lot too, the game looks fantastic, i installed like 2GB worth of extras...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> ... i installed like 2GB worth of extras...



What exactly?


----------



## djisas (Oct 20, 2011)

Something called crash fix worth over 1GB and a Rage patch worth 1GB, i think the patch is something that was said to improve textures...


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 20, 2011)

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU124AMDCat1110PreDriverV3.aspx

New driver for RAGE


----------



## djisas (Oct 20, 2011)

Let try it out...


----------



## claylomax (Oct 21, 2011)

http://hardocp.com/article/2011/10/19/rage_gameplay_performance_image_quality


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 21, 2011)

_"You can choose to design a game around the specs of a high-end PC and make console versions that fail to hit the design point, or design around the specs of the consoles and have a high-end PC provide incremental quality improvements," Carmack replied. "We chose the latter."_  - _John Carmack _


Well this tells everything ... PC guys should wait ... a few months , lol ...


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> _"You can choose to design a game around the specs of a high-end PC and make console versions that fail to hit the design point, or design around the specs of the consoles and have a high-end PC provide incremental quality improvements," Carmack replied. "We chose the latter."_  - _John Carmack _
> 
> 
> Well this tells everything ... PC guys should wait ... a few months , lol ...



Yes, wait a few months until we've all forgotten about the game.

I've finished it and it was entertaining but then so is watching squirrels climb along wires to get at the bird feeder.  I'm left feeling let down.  I always viewed Id as a powerhouse of supremacy.  But this soulless, pretty game was like flicking through a glossy lingerie catalogue with air brushed models.

If Doom IV is a reality, I'll certainly not pre-order it.  I've already dismissed it as Carmack now has his focus on consoles.  I'll watch that bargain bin.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 21, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> _"You can choose to design a game around the specs of a high-end PC and make console versions that fail to hit the design point, or design around the specs of the consoles and have a high-end PC provide incremental quality improvements," Carmack replied. "We chose the latter."_  - _John Carmack _
> 
> 
> Well this tells everything ... PC guys should wait ... a few months , lol ...



Build a better console!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=23760

EDIT: just noticed i hit over 1000 posts mark


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2011)

Would I be foolish for waiting on the new patch that fixes blurred textures?
I was hoping that issue plus the 8k texture and others would be fixed in the patch as well.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 27, 2011)

I expect the wait to last after BF3 release and ... let's say ... could be as well even after skyrim and MW3 ... 

one thing Rage could benefits from heavily ... is the fact that not MW3 nor BF3 will have modding tools.

Im very interested to see BF3 jets ... shacks, we'll have to make one in Rage ... if the tech proves it ... in crysis was hard, making all that physics code. 
As reviews didn't like the jet handling in SP ... i hope it's better in MP , but i don't want a crappy jet physics and wonky version thrown in, i rather have no jet or some broken physics flying around.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> *Yes, wait a few months until we've all forgotten about the game.*



Tell that to the gaming industry - that's the whole bullseye and you got it damn right.

I have been stressing out to bethesda admins about this... the more you wait the more peolpe go bye bye.

That's the whole point in today's PC gaming. It's so much harder to get player's trust back.


And it's quite surprising how ID would kind of forget about this aspect, they should have payed attention to how are things on the PC today that in older times stuff got released months after and everyone jumped back to see the new patch. Not anymore, there are too many games, markets saturated, also a lot of crap so ... that's so simple to understand.

So i think ID was kind of ... presentationally or should i say "mindset" kind of behind of what's going on, i expected them to be AHEAD of everyone else, so to find that carmack was surprised about the intensity of the PC "crap no-options menu" was really surprising ... they've put out console style menus on a PC game with the PRESS ENTER kick in the balls right there ... how they couldn't expect that - mind boggling, time to research the market, PC is demanding as it's ever been - you're product quality speaks on the PC if you're best of the best to MEET those demands - and it looks like ... nobody can really do it in one shot ... oh let's get down the lane , SC2 wasn't great at launch (bnet unfinished and rushed) but it is now great, modding is still not revolutionary in SC2 ... still let's see if SC2HOTS makes major engine and editor updates. Blizzard has never been very good in technology, PC yes, but come on with the multiple kinds of stability issues that hardly get fixed (sp memory leak, cloaking units fps-drop bug, ..etc) ... i could go down , but currently let's see how BF3 does.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 27, 2011)

The game stopped stuttering once i moved over to the 11.10 drivers.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2011)

Expectedly --- it's just going to get better.

The circumstances didn't allow this game to show it's full potential yet. Which is kind of sad for a new IP launch.


http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/ls47j/multiplatformers_are_doomed_to_fail_by_design/


----------



## djisas (Oct 28, 2011)

I found Rage highly entertaining and the graphics fantastic, glitches where very minimal and textures looked great, with a few patches it was even better and glitches where but residual...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 1, 2011)

Just finished RAGE! fun game but a lil disappointing


EDIT: texture pop ins, animations felt half assed, compared to borderlands there isnt anywhere to really go, no maps in the "dungeons" kinda bothered me a lil bit, ending was boring left me saying.."....ok" when most games leave me wanting to play it again,guns were awesome assault rifle was stupid weak pretty much every gun was weak unless it was something that explodes, not much to do bash tv was cool but....stupid easy when you have turrets lol. all in all Im pretty disappointed in the game as I expected so much more from a id software and bethesda team but only things i can say that were awesome was the guns, races, hell even bash tv,the scenery was pretty sweet although I expected clouds to move still cool. dont think I would play this again or at least until dlc comes out for it. Game just didn't feel complete. Im sorry for posting my rants in this thread but I didnt wanna make my own


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 3, 2011)

Doom 3 Source code is packaged tested and prepared - waiting for lawyer approval for release.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Doom 3 Source code is packaged tested and prepared - waiting for lawyer approval for release.



What's that got to do with Rage?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What's that got to do with Rage?



cause the same people waiting for IDStudio would also like to see doom3 source code


----------



## a111087 (Nov 10, 2011)

Steam is having 33% OFF on Rage today... (after paying a full price and finishing the game, i still wouldn't buy it at that price)
sale ends in less than 5 hours
http://store.steampowered.com/app/9200/


----------



## ColdPlay (Nov 16, 2011)

*RageLaptop?*

Hi guys!
I'm out of bonds, nowhere near my pc, for a week. Thought I'd give it a go with Rage on my laptop! Vista 64 bit, 4g 1033mhz ram, Pentium 2,6ghz dualcore and a AMD 4650 mobility 1gb..
Thought it would be easy, slidi'n in them dvd's, firing up the game..NOT:
BF steam and network connection needed! OK, so I used my cellphone a modem, and still needs g to fisnish the update before I can run it. Question is, will it run??
GRabbed the lates 11.11 mobility, but had to uninstall ccc, leaving me with driver only.
Will it work, or do I need extra filed/mods like you have mentioned in this thread?

Thx for any tips or tweaks!
Cold


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 16, 2011)

ColdPlay said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm out of bonds, nowhere near my pc, for a week. Thought I'd give it a go with Rage on my laptop! Vista 64 bit, 4g 1033mhz ram, Pentium 2,6ghz dualcore and a AMD 4650 mobility 1gb..
> Thought it would be easy, slidi'n in them dvd's, firing up the game..NOT:
> BF steam and network connection needed! OK, so I used my cellphone a modem, and still needs g to fisnish the update before I can run it. Question is, will it run??
> ...




Some people on official RAGE forums got it working nicely on low-mid end card ... bethsoft forums or also try steam forums.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 16, 2011)

Update on Doom3 Source Code:http://twitter.com/#!/ID_AA_Carmack/status/136614459887202305

EDIT:


haha lol, they picked up http://www.shacknews.com/article/71134/doom-3-open-sourcing-held-up-as-carmack-rewrites-code


Haha owned: http://twitter.com/#!/ID_AA_Carmack/status/137189212519792640


----------



## newconroer (Nov 22, 2011)

Any news on the texture patch mentioned last month?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 22, 2011)

newconroer said:


> Any news on the texture patch mentioned last month?



nope


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

Any word on perhaps adding double the content so this game is actually worth the price tag? I mean, I enjoyed this game (when I got it working properly), but it was far too short and I have no desire to play through it again.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Any word on perhaps adding double the content so this game is actually worth the price tag? I mean, I enjoyed this game (when I got it working properly), but it was far too short and I have no desire to play through it again.



Apart from BF3 (might take some years) ... this game actually gets mod tools ... soon.

EDIT:

Look me downloading the SDK


----------



## newconroer (Jan 12, 2012)

I sitll haven't installed it..sitting there looking at me.

Should I just do it, make a few .ini modifications as suggested around the web and play through it the once to say I did?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 12, 2012)

i was starting to have fun, i beat it, watched the end cinema then i was like WTF IS THIS credits....i just started playing...not impressed


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 17, 2012)

The Patch and Mod tools are still coming - they're still in the works and testing apparently

Confirmed by bethesda publishing staff on January 6 2012


----------



## Easo (Jan 17, 2012)

And the uber high resolution texture pack?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 17, 2012)

Easo said:


> And the uber high resolution texture pack?



No idea - but nothing was canceld or hinted negatively.


But something will happen in January i think ... patch and mod tools maybe both maybe one ... no idea

Soon, early new year ... whatever that means.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> No idea - but nothing was canceld or hinted negatively.
> 
> 
> But something will happen in January i think ... patch and mod tools maybe both maybe one ... no idea
> ...



Texture pack isnt comming.

http://www.kotaku.com.au/2011/10/high-resolution-texture-pack-for-pc-rage-unlikely/


----------



## Kingsley (Jan 18, 2012)

From the one week when i have bought this game i have no comments to say that how good game it is and i will suggest to every one at least play this game once a time.This game has extreme war. 

Strategy Games


----------



## claylomax (Jan 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Texture pack isnt comming.
> 
> http://www.kotaku.com.au/2011/10/high-resolution-texture-pack-for-pc-rage-unlikely/



That link is from October. I got the game yesterday for £9.99; I don't like the fact that I have to install Steam to play the game, very dissapointed about that :shadedshu  But I so far I love the game. I max out the settings but some of the textures are blurred and there is also some tearing; any link to how enable quality textures? Thanks.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 25, 2012)

claylomax said:


> That link is from October. I got the game yesterday for £9.99; I don't like the fact that I have to install Steam to play the game, very dissapointed about that :shadedshu  But I so far I love the game. I max out the settings but some of the textures are blurred and there is also some tearing; any link to how enable quality textures? Thanks.



May I ask where you got the game for that price? I'd be tempted to pick it up myself for that.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 25, 2012)

Fluffmeister said:


> May I ask where you got the game for that price? I'd be tempted to pick it up myself for that.



PLAY.COM  And this time the game took only 3 working days unlike Crysis 2 which took 10 days to be delivered. They're based in Jersey (Channel Islands) and because a loophole in the law they can ship games, CD's and DVD's much cheaper than other UK retailers. From Wikipedia: "One of the reasons for its success with United Kingdom customers is that they can import items costing £18 and under without paying VAT"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2012)

claylomax said:


> That link is from October. I got the game yesterday for £9.99; I don't like the fact that I have to install Steam to play the game, very dissapointed about that :shadedshu  But I so far I love the game. I max out the settings but some of the textures are blurred and there is also some tearing; any link to how enable quality textures? Thanks.



Yeah and still no texture pack. They also just laid off half of the RAGE development crew. RAGE is dead man.

As for the textures they were enabled in the last patch. What you see is what you get.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 25, 2012)

This is what I meant, I will try later to see how it goes: http://www.hardocp.com/news/2011/10/05/possible_rage_texture_fix63


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah and still no texture pack. They also just laid off half of the RAGE development crew. RAGE is dead man.
> 
> As for the textures they were enabled in the last patch. What you see is what you get.



First and foremost, they did not lay-off the team because of "this" ... they're just a bit late and many of people are just delusional without understanding how ID works - they're silent. ID Software just doesn't do continious updates on their progress as much as Bethesda Game Studio does for their Skyrim.

Our speculation can head as to WHAT KIND OF DEVELOPERS they laid off ... i'll give you an idea, it's probably stampers as Carmack related to them "an army of stampers" ... those are the guys that make the maps look great, they make the world and all those small details. They're just users of the id studio software, they aren't key employees or anything at all.

I am active on official bethesda Rage forums , we had discussed this already.


http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/39570/Layoffs_hit_id_Software.php


Kotaku is an unreliable speculator, since Kotaku changed it's front page theme it's an ever more increasingly untrusted gaming news source as it's propagating the views of gawker's business practices, many of Reddit users are anti-kotaku, because we have a reason. Kotaku just taken Carmack's texture tweet in a wrong context, carmack hasn't denied anything, he only said something didn't work on some little progress the other day.

Carmack has confirmed twitter feed is only a tiny amount of some few snips and notes he writes as well as some answers to the community. It's in no way a full picture. Carmack has started posting some blogs on software analysis and other topics ... sort of a return from to the old days of .plan files. 



> "As part of its standard business practice, id regularly evaluates staffing to ensure it has a workforce that meets the needs of the studio. As part of that process, some id employees were recently let go, id is still recruiting and hiring qualified developers, and development work on future id titles continues unabated."



Qualified developers as meant for the higher-position devs. They just laid of the stampers and those who just make the mass materials who aren't needed when they are preparing to work on technology and other stuff, these developers might not be qualified enough to join the doom4 team, we don't even know if these are all from the rage team. Carmack confirmed Rage team was relatively new obviously (only 3 yrs) while Doom4 has the actual ID legacy senior team. 

Whatever you make of it, no important people were laid off. ID Software has always had around 50 developers, they just ramped up to +200 for Rage mass production, now they obviously aren't in mass production of anything ... we don't know if doom 4 has entered mass production yet or they're still making the tech, preparations, plans,  pretty much the start doesn't need that much developers, you have nothing to develop if you don't first make up the story, tools , stable codebase, decisions and all the other stuff that goes into a game. ID will staff up the stampers once again in future when Doom4 enters mass production. Carmack confirmed the ID TECH5 Technology will be developed PAST RAGE release date, here is a list of known engine improvements in Doom4 

I cannot link all the sources, since my mind is the source of what i read and been following closely, but obviously it didn't learn the url, but you can find all _ID_AA_Carmack_ tweets.

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/39570/Layoffs_hit_id_Software.php

PC Patch 1.2 for Rage released a few days ago.

ID Studio is next: https://twitter.com/#!/Thollenshead/status/165494545709146113


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

So wheres the texture pack?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 7, 2012)

texture pack is cost benefit fail for them...  Not worth it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> texture pack is cost benefit fail for them...  Not worth it.



Just proving a point.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 7, 2012)

lol yep... point was spot on.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 7, 2012)

We may see community driven HD packs at some point, but I doubt we'll see anything official soon, if at all.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So wheres the texture pack?



No idea ... it wasn't announced nor menitoned this year, it might happen but they aren't talking about it.

I was just so excited i taken carmack words too much ...


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2012)

*Rage stops working?*

I keep getting an error message, Rage has stopped. And this is with   simple click of the mouse to start the game via Steam and/or desktop shortcut.

I then  installed the newest beta CAT 12.2 (12.1 didn't work) and now I can get in game, but it's bloody buggy, it keeps crashing to desktop. 

Any suggestions? 
Thanks,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I keep getting an error message, Rage has stopped. And this is with   simple click of the mouse to start the game via Steam and/or desktop shortcut.
> 
> I then  installed the newest beta CAT 12.2 (12.1 didn't work) and now I can get in game, but it's bloody buggy, it keeps crashing to desktop.
> 
> ...



Go back to 11.9. Thats before they messed with the OpenGL. Rage is OpenGL based.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Go back to 11.9. Thats before they messed with the OpenGL. Rage is OpenGL based.


Dam, but now Skyrim plays better with 12.2. What's with the Open GL messup? AMD shoukd have fixed this long ago.


----------



## techtard (Feb 17, 2012)

They should have, but their drivers team is terrible. They fix one thing, but break another. That has always been ATIs curse: great hardware, bad drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Dam, but now Skyrim plays better with 12.2. What's with the Open GL messup? AMD shoukd have fixed this long ago.


 It was recently updated and the NEW driver team decided to be cutting edge and add it. Problem is its unstable. (OpenGL)



techtard said:


> They should have, but their drivers team is terrible. They fix one thing, but break another. That has always been ATIs curse: great hardware, bad drivers.


 Thats not true. Its only been VERY recent the drivers have had major issues and the issues it has is very specific. The REASON why the issues even came about is because they got a new team in over at AMD. Thats all.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 17, 2012)

With the latest patch some textures have better quality, but it still doesn't look like it should for a game that takes 25Gb on your hard drive.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 17, 2012)

claylomax said:


> With the latest patch some textures have better quality, but it still doesn't look like it should for a game that takes 25Gb on your hard drive.



The technology this game uses makes the comparrison of the data/quality ratio to other games invalid.

That's because they aren't using traditional texture tiles which get repeated to create a surface, they use one big unique texture (that is broken down to cells and then rendered in parts - sort of virtualized streaming) that covers the whole game area , no texture is repeated except stamping of multiple same items such as logos or written texts, and the texture can be manipulated pixel by pixels (ex. painters) 

It's all going to be released in the Rage SDK (mod tools only , no free engine) and everyone will get more idea what the tech is like. The tools is what ID has been making for a long time too, the tools that speed up the production of art asset production considerably.

Plus the sheer amount of unique detail and stamping that's pun on maps, specifically environimental details, is what makes the data large. 


The full quality data (uncompressed) is more than 100 GB in size, Carmack's words.

The game was compressed just because of the current console generation , to fit on the discs and to run at all, but it's not perfect even now. The console's texture pop issue cannot be fixed by ID software, both X360 and PS3 have - this is probably the game that shows an utterly edge limit on what the age old console tech can do.

Consoles allow direct hardware access by developers. PCs don't. This is the main difference why such old crappy hardware can still run decent games these days. Without direct access, console games would have been much much worse.

If PCs got this direct access then PC would have ran significantly faster ... carmack is really frustrated about this.

So ... 25 GB is really not a lot.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 17, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I keep getting an error message, Rage has stopped. And this is with   simple click of the mouse to start the game via Steam and/or desktop shortcut.
> 
> I then  installed the newest beta CAT 12.2 (12.1 didn't work) and now I can get in game, but it's bloody buggy, it keeps crashing to desktop.
> 
> ...




if you have crash errors you can post the error report file and your system specs to john carmacks email directly , or ask him on his twitter _ id_aa_Carmack
_


----------



## claylomax (Feb 18, 2012)

I always play until I get a BSOD; not once I've been able to quit the game, it can take from 15 minutes to an hour.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 18, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Dam, but now Skyrim plays better with 12.2. What's with the Open GL messup? AMD shoukd have fixed this long ago.



No need to revert, just add a working opengl dll to the rage folder. That sorted the issues I had with RAGE back when I was using a HD 5770 @ 1680x1050. A solid 60fps with no pop up.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> I always play until I get a BSOD; not once I've been able to quit the game, it can take from 15 minutes to an hour.



why don't you enable pagefile and set up for kernel dump and upload the dump somewhere ?

I'll send you a PM for instructions how to do this if you don't know on fly.

This may help ID to fix bugs.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 22, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> why don't you enable pagefile and set up for kernel dump and upload the dump somewhere ?
> 
> I'll send you a PM for instructions how to do this if you don't know on fly.
> 
> This may help ID to fix bugs.


Can you post instructions how to do this.
Thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys! I just won this game! I'll be making a *"Rage Config Utility"* for myself, would anyone else be interested in getting the tool? If so you can PM me or post something in here. if enough people want it then I'll create a thread like I made for my *"BF3 Config Utility"* and my new *"BF3 Browser Utility"*. Thanks guys!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2012)

I just beat the game. Worst ending I have seen in years. There wasnt even a boss battle?! WTF!


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah... not 'in the style of ID also additional content is not there even been an announcement...

A nice game, so much potential thrown !


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 22, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! I just won this game! I'll be making a *"Rage Config Utility"* for myself, would anyone else be interested in getting the tool? If so you can PM me or post something in here. if enough people want it then I'll create a thread like I made for my *"BF3 Config Utility"* and my new *"BF3 Browser Utility"*. Thanks guys!



Nice one bud. I'd be interested to see what it achieves.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 25, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Can you post instructions how to do this.
> Thanks



Why didn't you send PM about this, missed to notice it here.

EDIT: hmm i think i mixed you with the guy who said about bsod


Anyways: (this example pics are not from my custom PC)
This guide is for win7


You start by going into task manager to check your total physical memory (RAM)







*Setting up pagefile above the total RAM:*

Then you right click to _My Computer_ and click _Properties_
Click _Advanced System Settings_ in the top side of the left pane
_System Properties _window opens in the _Advanced_ tab by default
In the _Performance_ section you hit _Settings_ button
A new window _Performance Options_ opens
Go to the _Advanced_ tab
In the _Virtual Memory_ section below, hit _Change_ button
A new window appears _Virtual Memory_.
The tickbox _Automatically Manage Paging File Size ..._ is enabled by default.
If you already have it set up properly you can skip the next steps , just checking.


Untick the box button metioned above.
Select the system partition on which Windows is installed
Then pick the radio button below "_Custom Size_" and set both boxes to "_Your RAM amount + 10 MB_"
Click _Set _ button (if you don't click _Set_ then nothing is changed, this is crucial)
You can select other non-system drives and set them without paging file.
When your done: 

Click OK twice to close down two windows
You get back to _System Properties_ window
Below in the _Startup and Recovery_ section click _Settings_
A new _Startup and Recovery_ opens.
In the below _System Failure_ section: enable first tick box , but most importantly disable the second tick box "Automatically Restart"
Below in the selection box, select "Kernel Memory Dump" .. it's about 200-400 MB large
Click Ok to all and restart the system for changes to take effect.

If you want to make a Complete Memory Dump you need to tweak the registery for that, because it's disabled by default from the UI for PCs above 2 GB RAM.

Start > Search and open Registery Editor
Path: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl
Value DWORD: _CrashDumpEnabled_ 
And set the value to: " 1 "  (0x00000001)
Close registery and restart

Replicate the error and when the BSOD happens DO NOT RESET the system , wait until the crash dump is written (until the HDD stops spinning) , if the BSOD screen doesn't indicate it's writting something then you didn't set up properly.

Crash dump will be in the Windows folder once your reboot the system, that file can then be used to investigate with symbols but you don't have to do this, just upload the file on mediafire preferably.

When you're doing a dump intentionally, it's best to close down as much background misc programs as possible, do not load anything else except the game causing the BSOD and also start from a fresh reboot so the memory is not filled with clutter, also avoid doing anything private since that may end up in memory as well, no browser no nothing...

Full dump might help more if the game's causing it to crash, but this is most probably driver issue, but i personally have never had a BSOD in Rage.

With the DUMP file also post txt with full system specs info, to get the specs use:
DX Diag report 
CPU-Z dump (About tab > Save Report (txt)


----------



## claylomax (Feb 25, 2012)

So it turns out that Rage was BSODing because I ticked the GX option on my Asus panel sound card; since I unticked it there has been no more crashes.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 25, 2012)

claylomax said:


> So it turns out that Rage was BSODing because I ticked the GX option on my Asus panel sound card; since I unticked it there has been no more crashes.



Ah yeah, i have that soundcard too, totally understandable since i also got some weird behavior. 


because you are supposed to use that only when playing those games which need the conversion for EAX sound, but Rage is obviously a modern game with OpenAL support.


Can you please post more detailed specs, like motherboard, which asus xonar model you have and Asus Xonar driver version. I'll email carmack about it.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 4, 2012)

So the ATI Open GL file that everyone was adding manually, is now obsolete - or at least I assume so because it causes the game to crash.

Adding the line about 0 jobs to your default.cfg seems to help out massively with multiplayer, which will still freeze every two seconds otherwise.

What concerns me is after several months, with two patches, multiple driver releases after the 'rage performance driver'(which I assume are accumulative) and with no special configs overriding the in-game options, it still manages to have performance issues.

With or without Crossfire, it can be solid 60 and then tank to 40 and stay somewhere in between for quite a bit of time - something to do with the rendering system? I question it because when standing still it's 60 constantly and while you always get better frame rate when not moving, you shouldn't lose almost half your performance in motion.


----------



## Easo (Mar 5, 2012)

Movement should decrease your performance. But in half? Thats just bad.


----------



## djxinator (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a horrible issue with texture loading times. As soon as I load into a new area, the textures have to load DURING gameplay. This drops my FPS into single digits until it loads all the textures and then BAM! 60fps, smooth as anything until I get back to a loading screen. The issue is, it takes anytime between 20 seconds to 1 minute dependent on if I have 16x AA on.

This is really getting on my nerves. Any Ideas?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 6, 2012)

djxinator said:


> I have a horrible issue with texture loading times. As soon as I load into a new area, the textures have to load DURING gameplay. This drops my FPS into single digits until it loads all the textures and then BAM! 60fps, smooth as anything until I get back to a loading screen. The issue is, it takes anytime between 20 seconds to 1 minute dependent on if I have 16x AA on.
> 
> This is really getting on my nerves. Any Ideas?



Did you try to enable _GPU Transcoding_


----------



## sixor (Mar 8, 2012)

too much AA

i ran the game perfect with the 2 updates, but also i ahve nvidia cuda (don´t know if that helps) and a ssd, i played with 4xmsaa


----------



## Super XP (Mar 12, 2012)

Everytime I enable V-sync in the Rage options, the game freezes, then I am forced to CTCL, ALT, DEL. Which then brings me to my desktop with a Rage Error message.

Why the he'll is this game SO BUGGY? It's un-playable without V-sync. Setting up the CCC does nothing to resolve this issue. Without V-sync, the game becomes choppy.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 12, 2012)

The game is not buggy - the drivers are crap.  (Right the opposite: The most bugless game you can get)

You have to force Vsync through CCC ... don't know why installing it would magically fix the issue.


----------



## techtard (Mar 13, 2012)

Other than the rough launch, this game has been pretty stable and bug-free for me. 
Bad OpenGL drivers from AMD were the problem, and probably still are. It seems that every now and then these clown break their OpenGL.
It's the usual Ati deal: great hardware, bad drivers.

Here's to hoping for a ninja-update. Game was fun, if a bit brief and generic.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 17, 2012)

Rage plays OK, my only issue is not having the freedom as you do with Skyrim. In Rage theres alot of areas where you can easily go but you are somehow blocked off my an invincible barrier. I cant even jump onto a 1foot hgh ledge in Rage.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 17, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Rage plays OK, my only issue is not having the freedom as you do with Skyrim. In Rage theres alot of areas where you can easily go but you are somehow blocked off my an invincible barrier. I cant even jump onto a 1foot hgh ledge in Rage.



Yeah ... totally agreed on that. First thing i ever do in every game is to see where i can go and rage is pretty closed but not as closed as COD. 

though i wasn't that bothered about it's definitely not like corridor shooter or somethign tight.

however invisible walls are really annoying, you can't jump on fences and stuff ... that's too much.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 17, 2012)

After playing Rage for several days, I am really enjoying it. I've had only 2 crashes and one BSOD. Hopefully AMD will have refined drivers soon to once and for all make this game 110% issue free. I am still having slight sync issues despite enabling V-Sync.

Anyhow love the car game play and the sound of the engine is Kick-Ass...


----------



## Super XP (Mar 20, 2012)

What in the name 

I was playing, then all of a sudden the credits come up and the game is over  You got to be kidding me  Dam bloody SHORT..........


----------



## nt300 (Mar 20, 2012)

I found some info on why the Rage was stuttering. It was the fault of both ID and graphic card companies. 


> *The problem is caused by the game detecting your GPU as having 0 vram. Pretty huge problem that ID let slip by.*


Too short? I ws hoping for it to be as long as Fallout 3 or at least alittle shorter than Fallout 3. 
When is ID going to release a Rage Expansion Pack


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 20, 2012)

Super XP said:


> What in the name
> 
> I was playing, then all of a sudden the credits come up and the game is over  You got to be kidding me  Dam bloody SHORT..........



Oh we do understand ... everyone got through that, you're not the only one


----------



## Super XP (Mar 26, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Oh we do understand ... everyone got through that, you're not the only one


Darn, and I was really enjoying the game too. If feels like something is missing and/or not done, like the Rage story is not completed. Any info on a possible Expansion Pack continuation?  
I hope so.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 30, 2012)

Bad news ... 

Carmack finally saw my question and answered it:

Catched him when i checked his twitter mere 10 seconds after he tweeted - caught on it 17:35 CET ... seems to be morning there ... friking timezones.

https://twitter.com/#!/ID_AA_Carmack/status/185754269717250048

So much for good luck optimism there ... this is exactly why i said 1% might not happen but who the hell knew source files weren't in more detail ... that's silly because he's been previously saying totally talking the opposite ?!?!?! It's not like he didn't know this 2 months before release and 2 months after he suddenly knows "oh it doesn't go more than 8k" ... kind of wierd.

Well yeah now we know about that very unclear "source files not much more detail" thing that wasn't sure what exactly he meant.

But i heard a while back that something like this migth be done for Doom 4 - including an idea of delivery which wasn't sure but one of the ideas was "texture streaming from http server"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Bad news ...
> 
> Carmack finally saw my question and answered it:
> 
> ...



Hate to say I told ya so......but I told ya so.


----------



## twtaylor (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish it just stuck to being an FPS, having a racing game inhibit progress sucks.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 2, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Bad news ...
> 
> Carmack finally saw my question and answered it:
> 
> ...


In other words, console ports to PC once again screwed PC gamers from quality graphics. Right


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm close to beating this.. I think?.. lol but so far I think it's a great game.. Once I used Steam Mover to move the game files from my 3x 250GB Raid0 (159 read and write) to my Intel 40GB SSD (200 Read 40 write).. It was like night and day! The texture popin was so bad on my old drives.. So, I had to do something to stop that popin.. I noticed the internal benchmark only tested texture read speed from the drive.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 2, 2012)

Having trouble getting a few console commands to work such as God mode and Infinite Ammo.
I am using the correct variables  - it simply does not flag anything in-game.

I read somewhere after a patch, the cheat codes stopped working, however I'm on version 1.0.0.1 
Is that not default?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 3, 2012)

some stuff was disabled because of issues but i think it was re-enabled in next patch, I was in it but now i just don't recall anymore, i'm very busy with all the WiiU discussions, and SC2Hots stuff, probably getting in beta soon as the original game.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm close to beating this.. I think?.. lol but so far I think it's a great game.. Once I used Steam Mover to move the game files from my 3x 250GB Raid0 (159 read and write) to my Intel 40GB SSD (200 Read 40 write).. It was like night and day! The texture popin was so bad on my old drives.. So, I had to do something to stop that popin.. I noticed the internal benchmark only tested texture read speed from the drive.



I had that on my 570GTX but i fixed it with this autoexec.cfg, some lines might not work, but overall I got the effected I wanted. 

First I've set desired config (dont change after or it conflicts with autoexec) 

then added this autoexec.cfg


```
//main settings

seta fc_maxcachememoryMB "2048"
seta com_videoRam "1280"     //your vram size




//Virtual Textures

seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 "16384"
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly "16384"
seta vt_pageimagesizeunique "16384"   ///lower to 8192 if you're running out of vram 
seta vt_pageimagesizevmtr "16384"
seta vt_qualityhdplossless "1"
seta vt_qualityhdppower "0"
seta vt_qualityhdpspecular "0"
seta vt_qualityhdpnormal "0"
seta vt_qualityhdpdiffuse "0"
seta vt_qualitydctpower "100"
seta vt_qualitydctspecular "100"
seta vt_qualitydctnormal "100"
seta vt_qualitydctchroma "100"
seta vt_qualitydctluma "100"
seta vt_usecudatranscode "2"
seta vt_cudaBudget "256"
seta vt_maxppf "512"
seta vt_maxlockedpages "1024"
seta vt_maxaniso "12"
seta vt_uncompressedvmtr "1"
seta vt_preload "1"
seta vt_vmtrcompression "none" //HDP DXT DCT
vt_restart




//Renderer

g_fov 95
r_gamma "0.88"
seta r_shadows "1" //default
seta r_displayRefresh "0" //default
seta r_multiSamples "4"
seta jobs_numthreads "2" 



//Image

seta image_preload "1"
seta image_blend "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
seta image_filter "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
seta image_anisotropy "12"
seta image_usecompression "0"
seta image_screenshotquality "100"
vid_restart
```

and add this to Rage.exe shortcut;
Rage.exe +seta com_AllowConsole 1 +seta com_SkipIntroVideo 1 +seta mem_phymemblocksizem "2048" +exec "autoexec.cfg"


Although i didnt try this after 1.2 patch and texture sharpening pack.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 3, 2012)

RAGE Expansion Pack coming anytime soon or in the near future. ?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 3, 2012)

I forgot how much this game cooks my CPU even with the fan turned up near max.

I lowered the affinity from eight cores to four or five and the game loses performance when frames in motion.

Standing still is 60, moving is just about 30 or worse. The audio stutters and then it eventually freezes for five seconds before coming back to normal.

This is the only way I know how to keep the temps down, shame really...


----------



## Super XP (Oct 3, 2012)

The seems like it's badly coded or something. I don't play it with max PQ because it would run choppy, and this is fact regardless how powerful your PC is. That said, the game is super fun, but also darn too short.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 4, 2012)

It occurs to me, does RAGE even deserve it's own "megathread"?

Not much to the game really. The lack of underground except via DLC severely limits the experience. It's a FAR more constrained and linear game than they hyped it up to be. Only a few of the outdoor vistas really look good graphically, other than model detail. It's short, AND the ending really blows. Not sure being longer would help much though. The game just lacks creativity in missions, characters, AI interaction, etc. Hell, most of the game seems lifeless AI wise even when you're mulling around them. For the life of me I don't get why this game scored even a 79 on the PC version at Metacritic. Seems like 70 is generous.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 6, 2012)

You make valid points, but there is something about the game that hooked me. And now I am hoping for an expansion pack. The game could have been better overall, but unfortunately it's not. Though an expansion can rectify a lot in a game. 

This game got the same reaction AMD's Bulldozer got, super hyped but did not deliver 100% of that hype.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 6, 2012)

Super XP said:


> You make valid points, but there is something about the game that hooked me. And now I am hoping for an expansion pack. The game could have been better overall, but unfortunately it's not. Though an expansion can rectify a lot in a game.
> 
> This game got the same reaction AMD's Bulldozer got, super hyped but did not deliver 100% of that hype.



Have to agree.

When I started the game, it was several months after everyone else - which means I was able to get the two patches and set myself up with a FOV fix. I didn't edit or make any config files.

The game started out fine, better than I would have expected performance wise. I played a bit, though at the time was busy in life and with other games. I came back to it on/off within the first two weeks. When I got to Wellspring, things started to take shape - but more importantly that's where I began to learn that the game would have not only quests (as in actual missions) but also a main story driven quest. I wasn't aware of this ahead of time, believing it would be more akin to the Quake series which never really presented an actual story mission per se.

While I enjoyed some of these small quests and the main story taking me around the open areas and through the dead city, it was a bit hit and miss. Some were better than others, and a few hours at a time were like a chore.

I gave it a rest for a few more months and only recently got back to it.
I soldiered on and made my way into Subway town and continued the story through there. That's when I really started to appreciate it.

And the more I enjoyed it, the more I wondered why it was so disliked by many people. I have certainly seen worse games of it's genre and such which were a bigger disappointment after the initial hype.

I am glad I went back to it to see it through.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 6, 2012)

If you watch the beginning of that lengthy 3 hr keynote speech Carmack gave recently, he admits one of the key problems with RAGE was not just the ending. They kinda misleadingly advertised it as playing like an RPG, so a lot of people assumed it would be a 20 hr game that was really fleshed out with RPG elements, but it played more like a linear shooter with some crazy, repetitious racing thrown in. Frankly I don't see how expansions are going to fix that. It needs a LOT of free DLC to change the way the game itself plays, and it will never get that.

The ironic thing is, they spent LOTS of time making the game, so naturally people expected something less superficial in the end result. The more Carmack tried to explain away the length of development though, the more it became obvious that the real problem is the tons of little mistakes their team makes, which add up to wasted production time, and it took him WAY more time to say that than it should have. At first he tried to excuse it by implying people want more detail in games than most notice, but then the talk of numerous mistakes (many in communicating code used), made it obvious what caused the length of development.

In short, Id has some good ideas (except for megatextures), but they aren't very efficient at implementing them yet. Hopefully they will improve on that, because it sounds like they need to work on it a lot. I gotta say though, if they stick with this ridiculous megatexture concept, I, and many others, aren't going to have much confidence in them.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 7, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> If you watch the beginning of that lengthy 3 hr keynote speech Carmack gave recently, he admits one of the key problems with RAGE was not just the ending. They kinda misleadingly advertised it as playing like an RPG, so a lot of people assumed it would be a 20 hr game that was really fleshed out with RPG elements, but it played more like a linear shooter with some crazy, repetitious racing thrown in. Frankly I don't see how expansions are going to fix that. It needs a LOT of free DLC to change the way the game itself plays, and it will never get that.
> 
> The ironic thing is, they spent LOTS of time making the game, so naturally people expected something less superficial in the end result. The more Carmack tried to explain away the length of development though, the more it became obvious that the real problem is the tons of little mistakes their team makes, which add up to wasted production time, and it took him WAY more time to say that than it should have. At first he tried to excuse it by implying people want more detail in games than most notice, but then the talk of numerous mistakes (many in communicating code used), made it obvious what caused the length of development.
> 
> In short, Id has some good ideas (except for megatextures), but they aren't very efficient at implementing them yet. Hopefully they will improve on that, because it sounds like they need to work on it a lot. I gotta say though, if they stick with this ridiculous megatexture concept, I, and many others, aren't going to have much confidence in them.



The only consolation there is that maybe it was partially *intended* to be a 'tech demo' as people were calling it. Of course Id weren't going to admit that were they? 

Art wise, I was quite impressed with not only the style but the geographical design. Certain areas were quite detailed where world geometry is concerned, and lairs/layouts of dungeons were quite refreshing. 

Texture wise..not sure I quite get 'megatexture' but I will say the outdoor LOD (mid range) to long range was very nice. If only all games had that..they'd be really 'sceneric' 


I'm sure there's many parts of the game that are open to praise and /or critique.
Safe to say it's not as terrible as people make it out to be, they just had a different idea in mind.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 8, 2012)

Same here, it took me several hours to get into the game, but the story got amazing, then all of a sudden the game ended. At the very least if they can release a expansion pack to continue the quest for another 30 to 40 hours, that would be great.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 8, 2012)

They will do just that with Rage 2, see Carmack's keynote 2012.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=492110


----------



## Super XP (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I was hoping for a RAGE Expansion before RAGE 2 gets released. Hopefully this time the game won't suffer the issues the 1st had. 
Also thanks for the breakdown, good work.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 15, 2012)

*RAGE: The Scorchers* DLC next week!  Check it out here!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 15, 2012)

Unless they make a LOT of much needed improvements in RAGE 2, I'll be looking forward to playing Doom 3 BFG Edition's added levels more than it.

As for "sceneric", I still don't see any benefit from megatextures on the player's end, esp when you look at games like Far Cry 3 and how they were able to create such a beautiful high res world with dynamic weather and TOD cycles, something not possible with megatextured single file worlds.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> *RAGE: The Scorchers* DLC next week!  Check it out here!



Why am i not excited?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 17, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Unless they make a LOT of much needed improvements in RAGE 2, I'll be looking forward to playing Doom 3 BFG Edition's added levels more than it.
> 
> As for "sceneric", I still don't see any benefit from megatextures on the player's end, esp when you look at games like Far Cry 3 and how they were able to create such a beautiful high res world with dynamic weather and TOD cycles, something not possible with megatextured single file worlds.


For me I was so looking forward to an expansion. Already cleared DOOM 3 BFG. And will eventually get FarCry 3, but this for me is a must purchase


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be getting it.


----------



## techtard (Dec 17, 2012)

It's nice to see that they are still supporting a year old game, but it's kind of weird they waited so long to drop a DLC. No DLC or news means that RAGE has dropped off most gamers radars.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2012)

Super XP said:


> For me I was so looking forward to an expansion. Already cleared DOOM 3 BFG. And will eventually get FarCry 3, but this for me is a must purchase





InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll be getting it.



Yea i really liked Rage! The only thing I really have bad to say about it, and it's not that bad is that it's to short.. Where it ended, I wanted it to be mid way... hehehe So, this expansion is a must buy for myself as well. I want Doom BFG, and Farcry3 and hopefully my wife gets them for me for Christmas. 



techtard said:


> It's nice to see that they are still supporting a year old game, but it's kind of weird they waited so long to drop a DLC. No DLC or news means that RAGE has dropped off most gamers radars.



Yea, but I'd rather have DLC a year later then a week after... I hate dev's working on DLC while they are finishing a game.. I want 100% of there time making the game as best as possible. Not, how can we make more money.. If it's a good game it'll make money.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> *RAGE: The Scorchers* DLC next week!  Check it out here!



I actually AM excited!  Other than a bad ending and it being too short, I am one of those that thinks the main body of it was a very fun game.  Of course, I waited, even tho I bought it on release, to install and play until March or April of this year.  In any case, I think DLC for this is good news.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 20, 2012)

rtwjunkie said:


> I actually AM excited!  Other than a bad ending and it being too short, I am one of those that thinks the main body of it was a very fun game.  Of course, I waited, even tho I bought it on release, to install and play until March or April of this year.  In any case, I think DLC for this is good news.


I just bought the game DLC on Steam. Also I believe Rage sold about 2.3 Mllion copies way back, and by now I assume they've passed that number by far NO?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2012)

Super XP said:


> and by now I assume they've passed that number by far NO?



I'm sure they have.  And that's a very respectable number in any game.  I don't think it's by any means a GREAT game, but I think, judging only by the polished version I played in March, that it's bad rating and reputation were ill-deserved.

I would love if you could let us know how the DLC is.  The description made it sound like quite a bit of material was being included.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone played the DLC yet?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 21, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone played the DLC yet?


Yes I have and hooked. It's a continuation from the original. A few new weapons such as a nail/Re-Bar gun for instance. Bloody nuts but cool using re-bar as ammo. So far this is a lot more worth it than $5, so at $5 it was a steel.

Oh, I did have an issue, for some reason upon playing the DLC, I had 100% CPU usage so bad the game would massively stutter. Restarted my PC, then noticed Steam was updating RAGE. That CPU usage went away and now runs like water.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 25, 2012)

O.K.finished the DLC. Obviously well worth the $5. But now that I am thinking about it, I believe the game was never finished, it just seems as though this DLC was suppose to be part of the original. 

Anyhow I am looking forward to more Expantion Packs for this game, and hopefully this time its a longer game.


----------



## techtard (Dec 26, 2012)

^ That was my theory about RAGE way back when it was released. 
I think they might be working on Rage 2 instead of more RAGE DLC.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 26, 2012)

techtard said:


> ^ That was my theory about RAGE way back when it was released.
> I think they might be working on Rage 2 instead of more RAGE DLC.


I like Rage also. It was too short but as long as they keep giving us different dlcs for now until they release part 2 I am fine with that.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2012)

Can I start a new RAGE game without losing my original? I want to become somebody else, not an Engineer this time.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Can I start a new RAGE game without losing my original? I want to become somebody else, not an Engineer this time.



Always keep a copy of your savegame file if you're worried it will be lost. Then if whatever you're doing (new game, patching, modding, etc) wipes the save, you can always just put it back in. Even if you have to reinstall the game (which shouldn't be the case with a mere new game), you still have the save file.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 27, 2012)

techtard said:


> It's nice to see that they are still supporting a year old game, but it's kind of weird they waited so long to drop a DLC. No DLC or news means that RAGE has dropped off most gamers radars.



They don't make the DLC while the game is being made, one of the guys said at id Software they don't even recognize this as a standard industry practise(on disc dlc discussed at quakecon, one of the panels) . They have a very different way of doing things, actually one said directly that it's not a good thing to start making DLC after the game ships since it needs more work for those devs they would rather put on other projects.

I think this Add-On was made slowly throughout the year, i think that's a good way of doing things, it doesn't put pressure on other projects as much, you know, they try to be a small studio.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 27, 2012)

Mod tools update: https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/279996359518588928


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm glad to hear the DLC is worth it!  Guess I'll be downloading it tonight for this weekend.  Do I have to start up a new game, or do I pick up at the end of the last one?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 31, 2012)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm glad to hear the DLC is worth it!  Guess I'll be downloading it tonight for this weekend.  Do I have to start up a new game, or do I pick up at the end of the last one?


You can pick up from your last game or you can replay it. 
What I did was continued the quest, then started the entire game over but on Ultra Nightmare.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 5, 2013)

I just bought this game on the steam sale and have to say it is a very pretty game.
I recall hearing abysmal performance issue with the game but I have yet to encounter any of it.

I have only encountered a couple of issues.
Video settings does not recognize my hardware. (GPU Transcode I understand needs CUDA)
Vsync does not work and is only working by forcing through AMD Catalyst as of 12.11 beta 11.

Sniper rifle will not allow yuo too kill someone of the same distance if not using the scope at max view.

Mouse pointer moves rather quickly in the mission accept menus.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 5, 2013)

I also just bought the game from Steam, should run alright on my rig I'm guessing?

FX4100@4.6Ghz, GTX 660, 8Gb Ram 1080p......is it quite an optimised game? In videos it looks pretty smooth and quite nice graphically.

EDIT - Just started downloading now, will let you know how it goes.

2nd EDIT - Sweet Jesus!!! Just under 22GB download (hears Dr.Emmet Brown lol) May take a little while.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jan 5, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> I also just bought the game from Steam, should run alright on my rig I'm guessing?
> 
> FX4100@4.6Ghz, GTX 660, 8Gb Ram 1080p......is it quite an optimised game? In videos it looks pretty smooth and quite nice graphically.



Make sure you get a proper config and activate the cuda thing to load the textures faster.
It is a sweet game! if you like it make sure you also get the dlc, it is quite cheap and totally worth it!


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 6, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> I also just bought the game from Steam, should run alright on my rig I'm guessing?
> 
> FX4100@4.6Ghz, GTX 660, 8Gb Ram 1080p......is it quite an optimised game? In videos it looks pretty smooth and quite nice graphically.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's 17Gb.
Has taken the crown away from Batman: Arkham City.

The game runs very smooth for me and should run smooth for you since your card is there about the equivalent to mine.
Not sure of how much CPU utilization this game uses though.

There is a benchtest in game which tells you how well your system can put out the textures instead of pop up.
Mine was 45 which is just below good.
Might be different for nVidia with the transcode on.
Either way I have not seen pop up besides split second at the very start of low res textures when ever playing the game.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 6, 2013)

I have now made an ultra config and running with 8xAA (16 was causing stutter) Does this look right? Plays great, had to knock down negative lod bias to -1 instead of -2 as it was too shimmery. Using FOV 100


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like mine does.
I have not made any config though besides cranking the graphics options to the right.
AA is on 4 and AF is on 16.
Textures are on Large.
I think something else is on max too.

BTW how is in game Vsync working for you?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 6, 2013)

Vsync working fine, using the in game option. Solid 60fps. Benchmark said 93. Looks like a cool game and I'm looking forward to playing it properly.....once I have finished The Walking Dead 

Lighting inside the cave looks a bit green? Also minimap needs to be a bit smaller and sharper any mods for this at all?


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 6, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Vsync working fine, using the in game option. Solid 60fps. Benchmark said 93. Looks like a cool game and I'm looking forward to playing it properly.....once I have finished The Walking Dead
> 
> Lighting inside the cave looks a bit green? Also minimap needs to be a bit smaller and sharper any mods for this at all?



Yeah it is a cool game and good to hear everything is working as it should for you.
I have not noticed any serious color issues in the game but i may not been sensitive to that kind of thing unless it is blatantly obvious to someone who is.

I have not looked for mods yet.
If there is anything which bugs me, it's the lack of a quest pop up key and a full sized map even though the area is supposed to be rather small.
There have already been times where I don't know what I was supposed to be doing.

After this it's on to Assassin's Creed revelations for me 

EDIT:-
Just finished the campaign.
I was left thinking, that's....the ending?!


----------



## Super XP (Jan 7, 2013)

The game is really fun. Hope they keep pumping out DLC's for it. 
The graphics and the landscape is phenomenal, well detailed. The bugs are almost ironed out. 
Re-playing the game in Ultra Nightmare and yes its nuts. If you don't shoot them in the head, they keep coming. It's either about 4 to 6 Shotgun shots to the body or a single shot to the head, though the morphed creatures are required a lot more shots to the head


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 8, 2013)

Super XP said:


> The game is really fun. Hope they keep pumping out DLC's for it.
> The graphics and the landscape is phenomenal, well detailed. The bugs are almost ironed out.
> Re-playing the game in Ultra Nightmare and yes its nuts. If you don't shoot them in the head, they keep coming. It's either about 4 to 6 Shotgun shots to the body or a single shot to the head, though the morphed creatures are required a lot more shots to the head



I do hope they release a sequel because this game is good, just the ending is.....
Personally I didn't get enough time to play with the bad ass gun and there were no where near enough   how the fuck am I supposed to kill that moments.

Best part in the game for me was coming across the huge mutant.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 12, 2013)

Completed the game on Ultra Nightmare. This was my second time finishing this game, the first time was on Hard. I just love the way the character moves and how well he's controlled. I also love the weapons and the fact I can upgrade weapons with modifications. 

Dam id, hopefully DOOM 4 will get the same feel as RAGE with proper weapon speed re-loading and the speed response in shooting. DOOM 3 was plagued with slow reaction from the time I re-load my shotgun to the shooting which was slow and inaccurate. 

After you complete DOOM 4, give us a much longer RAGE 2 please , and in the meantime, give us more lengthier DLC's.....


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 12, 2013)

RAGE had the exact Doom 3 feel for me gameplay wise, in the way it was linear.
It 'looked' like you could go in a direction but in the end it all points you in one direction.

Story line wise I'd say Doom 3 is the winner, but thts with my vague recollection of how much I enjoyed Doom 3.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought the game 2 days ago and this crazy popup was driving me insane. 

I looked and then tweaked and this is what i've come up with in the end 

*
1.* I added these lines in launch options
 +seta com_AllowConsole 1 +seta com_SkipIntroVideo 1 +fc_maxcachememoryMB 1024

1.1 make a folder in users\username\appdata\local\id software\rage folder 

so that this line "+fc_maxcachememoryMB 1024" makes an effect. It will create 1gb cache file.  




*2.* Made this Rageconfig.cfg (Rage/base folder)



> //main settings
> 
> 
> seta com_videoRam "1280"  // your vram size
> ...



The funny thing is one time its smooth next reboot it can hitch, im not sure whats the real cause, at first it looked like seta jobs_numThreads  faukt, tehn seta vt_vmtrcompression "HDP" //HDP DXT DCT method fault, i used none, but next reboot it was all smooth and the next it hitched again... could be driver issue. Anyway it should be fine most of the time.

>> And its important to have at least 1280mb vram or those 16384 mipmaps will make your gpu crawl, mine eats up ~ 1200mb at those settings. Also all 4 at 8192 wont eliminate all the popups. 


*3.* I enhanced Rage profile with sharpening negative LOD in nv inspector like so





*4.* Ingame disable that sharpening FX (texture detail) otherwise it can make that popup really bad also it can crawl the system with pageImageSize 16384 combo. 





Dont pay attention to small cache size, its because I changed most mipmaps to 16384



That's it, popup free and it still looks nice.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 16, 2013)

screenies?


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> screenies?



How it looks with that config? Nothing special, but its popup free if you turn around quickly. 


I'll post some screens later tonight when i get home.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok 































and about that occasional hitching, it appears its disk fault (to slow?), im gonna experiment some more and post my findings, maybe its that separate 1gb cache file fault. 
But its weird 2-3 times (fresh game restart) i didnt have it, but now its back and happens every restart.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok that hitching is due to my vram being to low, lowering aa doesnt help -_-


This cfg is hitching free, 



Spoiler



//main settings
seta com_videoRam "1280"
seta jobs_numThreads "4"

//Virtual Textures
vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 "16384"
vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly "8192"
vt_pageimagesizeunique "16384"
vt_pageimagesizevmtr "8192"
vt_maxaniso "12"
vt_maxlockedpages "2048"


//virtual textures format
vt_qualityHDPLossless "1"
vt_qualityHDPDiffuse "0"
vt_qualityHDPNormal "0"
vt_qualityHDPPower "0"
vt_qualityHDPSpecular "0"
vt_qualityDCTChroma "100"
vt_qualityDCTLuma "100"
vt_qualityDCTNormal "100"
vt_qualityDCTPower "100"
vt_qualityDCTSpecular "100"
vt_uncompressedvmtr "1"
seta vt_preload "1"
vt_vmtrcompression "none" //HDP DXT DCT
mt_genCompression "none"
vt_minMipLevelInstalled "20"
vt_nopreload "0"


//cuda settings
vt_cudaRLE "1"
vt_maxPPF "256"
vt_cudaBudget "10"
vt_usecudatranscode "2"


//Render
r_gamma "0.90"
g_fov 95
vt_minlod "-1"
vt_lodBias "-1"
image_lodbias "-1"
r_sb_imageSize "2048"
r_useNewPrivateLighting "1"
r_useHardwareTextures "1"
r_useSMP "1"
r_dimShadowHeightTweak "0"
r_dimShadowForceHighQuality "1"
r_dimShadowResolution "2048"
r_noBreakableShadows "0
//g_reactivateGibsForMover "1"

//Image
image_anisotropy "12"
seta image_preload "1"
image_blend "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
image_filter "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
image_useCompression "0"

//sound
s_reverb "1"
s_occlusionDistance "1024"
s_maxSamples "8"
s_maxEmitterChannels "32"

//Noskip forceON
md6_generateDamageTextures "1"
r_lazyBindParms "0"
r_lazyBindPrograms "0"
r_lazyBindTextures "0"
af_skipAirFriction "0"
af_skipFriction "0"
af_skipLimits "0"
af_skipSelfCollision "0"
com_skipDiscSwapStateManager "0"
com_skipGameRenderView "0"
com_skipInputRouting "0"
com_skipIntroVideo "0"
com_skipSignInManager "0"
face_skipBlink "0"
face_skipGestures "0"
face_skipHead "0"
face_skipLidDeform "0"
face_skipLipsync "0"
face_skipMood "0"
face_skipProcedural "0"
g_skipBombTimerFailTarget "0"
g_skipBreakableParticles "0"
g_skipCloth "0"
g_skipFXManager "0"
g_skipViewEffects "0"
g_skipWaterSim "0"
g_weaponSkipSound "0"
gc_skipFiction "0"
pm_skipAnimation "0"
r_skipAugment "0"
r_skipAutosprites "0"
r_skipBaseSurfaces "0"
r_skipBeams "0"
r_skipBlendedSurfaces "0"
r_skipBlendLights "0"
r_skipCloth "0"
r_skipCommits "0"
r_skipDecals "0"
r_skipDetailModels "0"
r_skipDetailTris "0"
r_skipDimShadows "0"
r_skipDistortionSurfaces "0"
r_skipDynamic "0"
r_skipDynamicLighting "0"
r_skipEffects "0"
r_skipEmissiveGlare "0"
r_skipFeedback "0"
r_skipFlares "0"
r_skipFoliage "0"
r_skipGeneratedFileCheck "0"
r_skipGlare "0"
r_skipGuis "0"
r_skipLightCPUCulling "0"
r_skipLightGPUCulling "0"
r_skipLights "0"
r_skipMergeMeshes "0"
r_skipModelCPUCulling "0"
r_skipModelGPUCulling "0"
r_skipModelRangeCulling "0"
r_skipModels "0"
r_skipNodeCPUCulling "0"
r_skipNodeGPUCulling "0"
r_skipOcclusionBaseModel "0"
r_skipParticles "0"
r_skipSlowLights "0"
r_skipStripDeadCode "0"
r_skipSuppress "0"
r_skipSurfaceCPUCulling "0"
r_skipTransparencySort "0"
r_skipUpdateInView "0"
r_skipViewParms "0"
r_skipVmtrs "0"
r_skipWaterSurfaces "0"
r_skipWorld "0"
r_skipZCullReconstruct "0"

//vt_restart
seta r_forceVmtrReload "1"



but has very minor popup if you turn around very VERY fast, otherwise its 99.5% popup free.


I used this as a guide
http://online-source.net/tools/cfg-makers/rage-cfg-maker/


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 9, 2013)

*Rage Mod Tools RELEASED!*







Download from Steam - Tools 

Juicy Details: (do not click if you want to see them via FAQ PDFs)


Spoiler



DL Size: 35GB


Spoiler



Initial Load Takes 20-60 minutes


Spoiler



Then Install size increases to 43GB,


Spoiler



... which doesn't include any of your changes


Spoiler



Then it takes ~200MB for "ini" changes only (existing gameplay)


Spoiler



which will take 10-30 minutes to build (baking process at the end)


Spoiler



... and 500 to 1GB for each map you make/modify


Spoiler



which will take 20-40 minutes to build


Spoiler



Recommended RAM is "as much as you can get" but it will still work *very slowly* on 4GB RAM, 16GB should be practical balance and defacto for any hardcore user, max RAM depends on your motherboard chipset.


Spoiler



At least a mid-to-high end graphics card above GTS450 or HD5750, 
*Win7 x64 required*. The End 






























http://www.bethblog.com/2013/02/08/rage-tool-kit-available-today-on-steam/


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2013)

This is great. More levels and game play via Online MOD Community


----------



## AsRock (Feb 12, 2013)

Is there a way to smooth the mouse movement out with this game ?.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 18, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Is there a way to smooth the mouse movement out with this game ?.


Yes in your mouse setting.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 18, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Yes in your mouse setting.



already tried that even tried all the setting that come with the mouse software too..


----------



## nt300 (Mar 7, 2013)

AsRock said:


> already tried that even tried all the setting that come with the mouse software too..


All i know is the ingame settings for the mouse is where you need to play with. That should work.


----------

